# دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 2 : أنا والآب واحد



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 2 : أنا والآب واحد
*
*سانقل لكم نص المقالة لتفندوها، ولكن راعوا ما قلناه في الدورة، وراعوا ما قلته لكم في هذه المشاركة لكي لا تقعوا في نفس الخطأ..


تذكروا ما قلناه في الدورة..

ومن إحتاج منكم مثلا، تفاسير علماء أو آباء أو خلافه فليقل لي، وهناك تفاسير في المنتدى ليتكم تعودون أنفسكم أن تذهبوا للتفاسير...

ملحوظة: الرسومات التي تجدونها داخل الشواهد الكتابية ليس إستهزاء منه، بل لأن أكواد هذه الرسومات تم كتابتها في الشواهد نفسها، فلا تعلقوا على هذا الموضوع..
-------------------------


**أنبياء18*

*[ Jn:10:30 ]-[ انا والآب واحد ]*




*بأمر الله سنعلق عليها تفصيلاً حتى نوضح ماذا قصد بها سيدى  وحبيبى المسيح صلوات ربى وسلامه عليه – إذا كان قد قالها بالفعل – وإليكم  بعد الملاحظات:*

*ملحوظه لك أخى المسلم المحاور المبتدىء:*

*سر نجاح توصيل المعلومه وإقامة الحُجة فى الملاحظات الآتية:*

*1- ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تفهم النص جيداً وتحاول توضح له فهمك  الصحيح وليتك تدعمة بأمثله أن أمكن.*

*2-ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تهدم النص من النص نفسه نفسه نفسه , أى توضح له عدم تطابق فكرته وفهمه الخطىء للنص.*

*3- ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تقرأ سياق النصوص بشكل جيد وتفهمه ماذا يُقصد بهذا النص من السياق.*

*4- ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تستشهد بنصوص أخرى من الكتاب لتدعم فكرتك وتنسف فكرته, او بنصوص تتعارض مع فكرته ومع النص محل النقاش.*

*ولنبدأ على بركة الله:*

** يقصد أصدقائنا النصارى من هذا النص أن المسيح هو الله ,  ويعتبرونه من أكثر النصوص وضوحاً التى تدل على ألوهية المسيح عليه السلام  ويقولون ان المسيح قال انا والاب واحد , والاب هو الله..إذن المسيح هو  الله..تعال معى صديقى النصرانى بدون تعصب وبكل موضوعية ننظر للنص وسياقة  ولك الحكم.*


*1- نقد النص من داخل النص نفسه:*

*
*
*إذا كان المسيح والآب واااااحد بمفهومك يا صديقى يا نصرانى,لماذا لم يقل المسيح أناااااا الآب ؟*

*لماذا قال أنا وووووووو الآب  واحد ولم يقل أنا الآب ؟ سؤال يطرح نفسه.*



*ولكن الأقرب إلى العقل أن السيد المسيح يقصد بهذ القول إنه هو والآب واحد فى الهدف ليس أكثر ولنضرب مثلاً ولنأتى  بأدلة وليس دليل واحد, فمثلاً أنا كمدير شركة مُعينة أرسلت مندوب لشركة  أخرى وأعطيت هذا المندوب التوكيل بحق التصرف وإمضاء العقود إلى أخرة , فإذا  حقق هذا المندوب مكسب فإن المكسب يكون للشركة ككل , وإن حقق خسارة  فالخسارة للشركة ككل , وإن تمت إهانة هذا المندوب فالأهانة تكون للشركة ككل  ولمدير الشركة لان المدير هو من عينه وأعطاه كافة الصلاحيات .. وبالرغم من  كل هذا فإن المدير ليس هو المندوب , ولكن أى اهانة توجه للمندوب كأنها  للمدير لانهم واحد فى الهدف وهدفهم مصلحة الشركة ليس أكثر .. هذا هو الأقرب  إلى العقل أن السيد المسيح والآب واحد فى الهدف لأن السيد المسيح مرسل من  الله كما وضحنا من قبل, وكرامة الرسول من كرامة مُرسلة وقالها المسيح  لتلاميذة السبعين :*

*[ Lk:10:16 ]-[ الذي يسمع منكم يسمع مني.والذي يرذلكم يرذلني.والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي ارسلني]*

*ما أروع هذا النص الذى يوحد الهدف بين المسيح ورسله السبعين أى التلاميذ السبعين , فيقول لهم الذى يسمع منكم يسمع منى..كيف؟  أى ان كلامهم سيكون طبقاً لتعاليم المسيح الذى علمهم أياها ,والذى يرذلهم  أى يرفضهم يعتبر أنه رفض المسيح..كيف؟ بالمختصر المفيد لأن رسالتهم هى نفس  رسالة المسيح.*

*إذن هم واحد فى الهدف وكلامهم هو كلام المسيح ووصايهم هى وصايا المسيح , وبالمثل علاقة المسيح بالآب فيخبرنا المسيح فى إنجيل يوحنا:*

*[ Jn:12:48 ]-[ منرذلني ولم يقبل كلامي فله من يدينه.الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه في اليوم الاخير. ]*

*[ Jn:12:49 ]-[ لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصيةماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم. ]*

*[ Jn:12:50 ]-[ وانا اعلم ان وصيته هي حياة ابدية.فما اتكلم انا به فكما قال لي الآب هكذا اتكلم]*


*نجد فى هذه النصوص أن المسيح يقول من رذلنى أى رفضنى ولم يقبل  كلامى أى تعاليمة سيكون هذا الكلام حُجة عليه..لماذا ؟ لأن المسيح لم يتكلم  من نفسه , ولكن يتكلم بكلام الأب الذى أرسله..يا الله.. لان الاب وهو الله  أعطالة وصية ماذا يقول وبماذا يتكلم, ويقول المسيح وأنا أعلم أن وصيتة هى  حياة أبدية فما أتكلم أنا به فكما قال لى الأب هكذا أتكلم.*

*رأيت صديقى النصرانى؟ رأيت ان المسيح كلامه عبارة عن وصية من الله؟*

***[ Jn:7:16 ]-[ اجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي ارسلني. ]*

*وفى هذا النص المسيح تعليمه ليس له بل للذى أرسله أى الأب .*

*أذن من هذه النصوص يتضح أن المسيح كلامه من كلام الله ,  ووصاياه هى وصايا الله التى قالها الله له, وتعليمه ليس له ولكن للاب الذى  أرسله , ألا يحق إذن للمسيح أن يقول أنا والآب واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الأجابة تكون  بكل تأكيد نعم يحق له لان كلامهم واحد ووصاياهم واحده وتعليهم واحد وهدفهم  واحد وأساس التعليم والوصايا من الأب.*


**** سؤال هام متعلق بهذا النص****


*هل المسيح هو الأب ؟؟؟؟*


*بالطبع الأجابة الصحيحة لا , المسيح (الإبن) ليس هو الأب وهذا ليس مجرد ادعاء ولكن مُدعم بالأدله:*

*و قال بذلك البابا شنودة فى كتابة لاهوت المسيح وقاله فى أحدى العظات المشهورة أن الأب ليس هو الأبن.*

***الدليل من الكتاب المقدس:*

*[ Jn:8:16 ]-[ وان كنت انا ادين فدينونتي حقلاني لست وحدي بل انا والآب الذي ارسلني. ]*

*[ Jn:8:17 ]-[ وايضا في ناموسكم مكتوب ان شهادة رجلين حق. ]*

*[ Jn:8:18 ]-[انا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي ارسلني. ]*

*لا أظن إن هناك أوضح من هذه النصوص التى تدل على ان الآب غير  الأبن فيقول المسيح أنا لست وحدى بل انا والآب الذى أرسلنى , ويُحاجيهم  بالناموس ويقول لهم مكتوب فى الناموس أن شهادة رجلين رجلين رجلين يعنى  أثنين هى حق..من هم الأثنين ؟ انا هو الشاهد لنفسى أى المسيح والآخر هو  الآب الذى أرسلة. فكيف تقول ان المسيح هو الآب؟*



***[ Jn:5:31 ]-[ ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا. ]*

*[ Jn:5:32 ]-[ الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق. ]*

* [ Jn:5:37 ]-[ والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته. ]*

*هذه النصوص لاتقل وضوحاً عن ما قبلها , فالمسيح يقول ان شهادتة  ليست حق وإنما يشهد له آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر..من هو هذا الآخر؟ فى  النص رقم 37 يقول الآب الذى أرسله يشهد له , فكيف تقول ان المسيح هو الآب ؟*



*** [ Jn:14:28 ]-[ سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم آتي اليكم.لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلتامضي الى الآب.لان ابي اعظم مني. ]*

*فكيف يكون المسيح هو الآب ويقول إبى اعظم منى؟*



***[ Gal:1:1 ]-[ بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بانسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب الذي اقامه من الاموات]*

*كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول بولس ان المسيح قد مات والآب هو الذى أقامة؟*






*2- نقد النص من سياق النصوص:*

*نأخذ سياق النصوص من انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح العاشر 36:22 :*

*22وَكَانَ عِيدُ التَّجْدِيدِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَكَانَ شِتَاءٌ. 23 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ، 24 فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْرًا». 25 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي. 26 وَلكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي، كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. 27 خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. 28 وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌمِنْ يَدِي. 29 أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. 30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا» 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ، 36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ:إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟*


*وإليك التعليق صديقى النصرانى وليس تفسير فإنها مجرد ملاحظات:*

*1- كان عيد التجديد فى  أورشليم وكان يسوع يتمشى فى الهكيل فأحتاط به اليهود وسألوه سؤال: وهو هل  أنت المسيح ؟ لاحظ صديقى لم يكن السؤال هل أنت الله ؟ لم يكن السؤال هل انت  الله الأبن؟ لم يكن السؤال ها أنت الله الأقنوم الثانى ؟*

*2- أجابهم المسيح أنى  قولت لكم بمنتهى الوضوح أنى انا المسيح وأنتم لم تصدقونى..فالمعجزات  والأعمال التى أنا اعملها بأسم الله (الآب) هى تشهد له..تشهد له بماذا ؟  تشهد له بأنه هو المسيح..لان السؤال المصروح عليه هو ان كنت انت المسيح  وهذه كانت إجابة المسيح.*

*3- فقال لهم المسيح  ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافى وخرافه تسمع صوته ويعرفها  فتتبعه..وهو يعطيها حياة أبدية ( سنعلق عليها فيما بعد كيف يعطى المسيح  الحياة الأبدية وراجع يوحنا 3:17 ) ويقول لن تُهلك إلى الأبد أى ان هذه  الخراف لن تهلك لانها آمنت به وسترث الحياة الأبدية وتحيا فيها إلى الأبد.*

*4- هنا الأهم يقول  المسيح: لا يخطفها أحد من يدى لأن الآب هو الذى أعطاه أياها..ولا يخطفها  أحد من يدى الآب..هل لاحظت شىء يا صديقى النصرانى؟ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي ****وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي …..إذن هو واحد فى عدم خطف الخراف ليس أكثر.*

*ان المسيح يتكلم عن الخراف ويقول لا يقدر احد ان يخطفها منه  لان الاب الذى اعطهاله ولا يقدر احد يخطفها من يدى الأب..ثم قال أنا والأب  واحد..أى واحد فى عدم خطف الخراف منهم..وهذا ليس مجرد تأويل وإنما بدليل من  داخل الكتاب المقدس..لنكمل*

*5-ثم صار اليهود وتناولوا حجارة ليرجموه.. يا إلهى لماذا ؟ لماذا يرجموه هل أخطأ المسيح؟ ام هذا مجرد ادعاء ؟*

*6- جاوبهم المسيح وقال لهم لماذا ترجمونى , فإنى أرأيتكم معجزات كثيرة من عند الله .. بسبب أى عمل منها ترجمونى؟*

*7- ثم إتهموا المسيح  إتهام فظيع وبأفتراء واضح جداً..وقالوا له أنك أنت إنسان تجعل نفسك  إلهاً..هل قال المسيح ذلك ؟ هل قصد المسيح بكلامه ذلك الفهم؟ هذا هو إيمانك  يا صديقى يا نصرانى ان المسيح هو انسان وإله ..فإيمانك هو عبارة عن  إتهامات اليهود للسيد المسيح..لنرى هل وافقهم المسيح على فهمهم وإفترائهم ؟  لنرى*

*8- 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ..رأيت  صديقى رد المسيح عليهم؟ وقال لهم أنتم مكتوب فى ناموسكم أنكم أيضاً آلهة  وقال آلهة لكل الانبياء الذى صارت إليهم كلمة الله..ولكن هناك تلاعب صديقى  النصرانى ولنكتشفه سوياً لنرجع إلى هذا النص( أنا قلت إنكم آلهه ) ونرجع  للمزامير:*

*[ Ps:82:6 ]-[ انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. ]*

*لماذا لم يضع كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هذا النص بأكمله؟ وإنما أكتفى بذكر جزء منه وهو (أنا قولت إنكم آلهة) وحذف منه جملة (وبنو العلى كلكم) هذا تلاعب واضح انه يقتطع هذا النص من المزامير..وسأوضح لك ما سبب وهو ان المسيح فى النص القادم سيقول أنه (أبن الله) فكاتب الإنجيل أراد ان يوهم القارىء ان المسيح متفرد بالبنوة لانه اذا كان وضع جمله (وبنو العلى كلكم) لم يكن هناك فرق بين المسيح واليهود..وسيتضح ذلك من خلال النص القادم.*

*9- 36فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟,,هنا  يتبرىء المسيح من فكرهم ويقول لهم الذى قدسة الله(الآب) وأرسله إلى  العالم(أى انه رسول) تتهمونه بالتجديف لانه قال انه إبن الله ؟ رأيت بماذا  يفسر المسيح قول انا والاب واحد الذى اتهموه بالتجديف بعده؟ يفسره بأنه  يقصد بذلك القول بإنه أبن الله..لذلك حذف كاتب انجيل يوحنا جمله ( وبنو العلى كلكم) كى  يوهم القارىء بأن المسيح هو وحده إبن الله..وإبن الله لا تعنى الله لأن  اليهود كلهم أبناء الله وسنوضح ذلك فيما بعد إن شاء الله بالتفصيل والأتى  ملخص لسياق النصوص:*





** قال المسيح[ Jn:10:30 ]-[ انا والآب واحد ]*

***أتهموه بالتجديف [ Jn:10:33 ]-[ اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. ]*

***المسيح يبرىء نفسه من التجديف[ Jn:10:36 ]-[ فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله؟. ]*

*إذن يتضح من السياق ان المسيح يقصد بجملة ( أنا والأب واحد) يقصد بها ( أبن الله ) والبنوة لاتعنى انه هو الله ونكتفى بنص واحد وهو[ Lk:3:38 ]-[ بن انوش بن شيت بن آدم ابن الله]فهل ادم هو الله لان ادم ابن الله ؟ وكذلك اليهود كلهم ابناء الله فى سفر هوشع 10:1 و مزمور 6:82
*




*3- نرد بنصوص أخرى على هذا النص:*

*
*
*هل جاءت نصوص أخرى تحمل نفس معنى نص أنا والآب واحد ؟ دعنا نبحث فى الكتاب المقدس:*

*[ Jn:17:11 ]-[ ولست انا بعد في العالم واما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وانا آتي اليك.ايها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذيناعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن. ]وهذا النص بيتكلم عن التلاميذ .*

***[ Jn:17:20 ]-[ ولست اسأل من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم. ]*

*[ Jn:17:21 ]-[ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فيناليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني. ]*

*[ Jn:17:22 ]-[ وانا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحد كما اننا نحن واحد. ]*

*[ Jn:17:23 ]-[انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني.*

*هل من متفكر يا أولى الالباب ؟ هل من قارىء يقرأ كتابه ؟ نصوص واضحة لا تقبل التأويل وإليك صديقى النصرانى بعض الملاحظات على النصوص:*

*1- المسيح يتكلم عن المؤمنين ويقول: ليكون الجميع واحد , فهل  يقصد المسيح ليكون كل المؤمنين بداخل بعض ويعتبروا أقانيم ولا ينفصلوا ولا  يتجزئوا ولكن هم واحد فى الجوهر ؟ أم يقصد ليكونوا واحد فى إيمانهم, واحد  فى هدفهم , ومتماسكين ببعضهم البعض ؟*

*2- ويقول المسيح أنت فى وأنا فيك وهم ايضاً واحد  فينااااااااااا - فينا  كلمه جمع وتعود على الاب وعلى المسيح - فهل  المؤمنين الهه لانهم فى الاب وفى الابن ؟ أم ان تعاليم الله ووصاياه تثبت  فيهم ؟ كما أنك تقول لاحد تحبه أن تعيش بداخلى فماذا تقصد بهذا القول؟؟؟  بالطبع تقصد انه يستحوز على جزء كبير من تفكيرك وأهتمامك وكلامك وحديثك عنه  وتظل دائماً متذكرة , بالمثل عندما يقول المسيح لله الاب انا فيك أى فيما  معناه ان الاب يذكره فى علمه الأزلى ويؤيدة ولا يغفل عن اجابة ما يطلبه  فقال المسيح:*

*** [ Jn:8:29 ]-[ والذي ارسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لاني في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه]*

*وهنا يؤكد المسيح ان الله الاب لا يتركه لان  المسيح يطيعه ويرضية ويظل دائماً متذكر الاب وشرعه ووصاياه..إذن وضح معنى  قول المسيح أنا فى الآب, اما قولة والآب فى فهذه النقطة وضحها الكتاب  المقدس بكل بساطه وهى ان وصايا الله وتعاليمه بداخل المسيح , اى ان المسيح  جعل حياته فقط لله وكرس حياته كلها من اجل توصيل الرساله التى جاء من أجلها  , وهى حث الناس على التوبة لكى يرثوا الملكوت فقال المسيح:*

*[ Lk:5:32 ]-**[لم آت لأدعو ابرارا بل خطاة الىالتوبة] هذا ما جاء له المسيح أن يدعوهم للتوبة , *

*وقال ايضاً:[ Lk:4:43 ]-[ فقال لهم انه يبنغي لي ان ابشر المدن الأخر ايضا بملكوت الله لاني لهذا قد أرسلت. ] *

*فلهذا قد أرسل ولا أجد أكثر من هذه النصوص  وضوحاً ولا قال المسيح أنى أرسلت من اجل الخطية الاصلية ولا ارسلت لانى اله  متجسد وأحبكم وابذل نفسى من اجل خطية ادم وما إلى ذلك..وبعد ما قال المسيح  أنت اى وأنا فيك وهم فينا فقال الحكمة من ذلك وهى: ليؤمن العالم أنك  أرسلتنى ..وهذا هو إيماننا كمسلمين ان المسيح رسول الله , فهل تعيبوا علينا  أن نكون مؤمنين بالمسيح كما قال عن نفسه ؟*

*3- يقول المسيح قولاً واضحاً ليكنوا مكمليييييييييييييين إلى  واااااااحد , أى أنهم ليسوا واحد ولكنهم مكملين إلى واحد أى يكمل بعضهم  البعض ويشدوا من أزر بعضهم البعض , فإيضاً المسيح والآب واحد ويتمم الله  مشئيتة وأرداتة عن طريق المسيح أى ان الله أخذ المسيح وسيلة ووسيط بينه  وبين الناس لكى يعطيهم وصايا الاله وتعاليمة ورسالته , والمسيح لا يقدر أن  يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما يعطيه الآب ليعمل…لكى يعلم العالم أنك أرسلتنى  ولم يقل ليعلم العالم أنى الأقنوما لثانى أو الله الأبن.. هل تعيبون علينا  أننا كمسلمين آمنا بالمسيح كما قال عن نفسه؟*



***[ Cor1:6:16 ]-[ ام لستم تعلمون ان من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد لانه يقول يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. ]*

* [ Cor1:6:17 ]-[ واما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد. ]*

*يقول النص ان من ألتسق بزانية يصبحوا جسد واحد ..ماذا يقصد ؟ أى ان الذنب الذى أرتكبوه يجعلهم واحد ويجمعهم فى مكان واحد.*

*ويقول اما من ألتصق بالرب فهو روح واحد..ماذا يقصد؟ ولماذا قال  روح؟ يقصد ان كل من كان قلبه معلق بالله ويحفظ قوله ووصاياه ويفعل ما  يرضيه يصبح هو من روح الله لان النص يتكلم عن الرب والناس ويقول ان من  يلتصق بالرب يصبحوا روح واحد..فأى روح هذه ؟ هل روح البشر التى تحل على  الاله؟ ام روح الله التى تحل على البشر ؟ وبالتأكيد من حلت عليه روح الله  لابد ان الله يعصمه ويحفظه من الخطايا ومن لم يفعل الخطايا فمصيره ان يجلس  بالمكان الذى يجلس فيه الاله وهو الملكوت وتكونوا كجسد نورانى وتنظروا  للاله وهذا هو الملكوت طبقاً لكتابكم.*


*** “مقارنة بين الآب والابن”***

*ا- الإرادة :*

*ارادة الاب:*

*][ Mt:7:21 ]-[ ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بلالذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات*

*[ Mt:21:31 ]-[ فأي الاثنين عملارادة الاب.قالوا له الاول.قال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم ان العشارين والزواني يسبقونكم الى ملكوت الله. ]*

*ارادة الابن:*

*[ Lk:10:22 ]-[ والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له. ]*

*الاختلاف فى الااردة:*

*[ Lk:22:42 ]-[ قائلا يا ابتاه ان شئت ان تجيز عني هذه الكاس.ولكن لتكن لا ارادتي بل ارادتك. ]*

*[ Mt:26:39 ]-[ ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على وجهه وكان يصلّي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس.ولكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت. ]*

*نجد أن الآب له إرادة , والأبن له إرادة , ويسوع يقول لتكن  إرادتك وليس إرادتى , إذن هناك أختلاف فى الآرادة بين يسوع والأب , فكيف  يكون هناك إرادة واحدة ليسوع والآب ويطلب يسوع إرادة الآب وليس إرادتة ؟*




*2- المشيئة :*

*[ Jn:5:30 ]-[ انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني]*

*[ Jn:6:38 ]-[ لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني. ]*

*إذن يسوع له مشيئة , والآب الذى أرسلة له مشيئة , والمسيح يطبق مشيئة الذى أرساله أى الأب , فكيف يكون هناك وحدة فى المشيئة ؟*




*3- القدرة:*

*الآب قدير:*

*[ Gn:17:1 ]-[ ولما كان ابرام ابن تسع وتسعين سنة ظهر الرب لابراموقال له انا الله القدير.سر امامي وكن كاملا. ]*

*الأبن غير قادر:*

*[ Jn:5:30 ]-[انا لا اقدران افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني ]*

*[ Jn:5:19 ]-[ فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. ]*

*نجد ان الله فى العهد القديم (الأب) قدير , ونجد يسوع يقول أنا  لاأقدر , إذن هناك أختلاف فى القدرة, ولا يمكن أن تقول يسوع لا يقدر  بالجسد او بالناسوت لان النص يقول ( الأبن) والأبن هو الأقنوم الثانى الذى  هو الله الأبن , فكيف أحد الأقانيم يقدر والآخر لا يقدر , ونقول أن هناك  وحدة فى الأقانيم وأنهم إله واحد ؟ فإذا كان كل أقنوم له صفات مُعينة  ومميزة عن غيره من الأقانيم إذن هناك ثلاثة آلهه .*




*4- العلم:*

*[ Mk:13:32 ]-[واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن الا الآب. ]*

*[ Mt:24:36 ]-[ واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد ولا ملائكة السموات الا ابي وحده. ]*

*ولا يمكن أيضاً ان نقول ان يسوع لا يعلم بالجسد او لا يعلم  بالناسوت , لان الأقنوم الثانى ( الأبن ) لا يعلم علم الساعة , وهذا العلم  مقتصر على الأقنوم الأول فقط الذى هو الآب , فكيف يكون هناك وحدة فى  الأقانيم؟ وإذا كان هناك لكل أقنوم صفات وقدرات ومميزات , إذن هناك تعدد فى  الآلهه , ولا يمكن ان نقول ان يسوع كان يريد أن يخفيفها عنهم , فنقول بذلك  أن يسوع كذب.*




*5- العظمة:*

*[ Jn:14:28 ]-[ سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم آتي اليكم.لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الآب.لان ابي اعظم مني. ]*

*[ Jn:10:29 ]-[ ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي. ]*

*نجد أن الآب أعظم من يسوع , فأين المساواة فى العظمة ؟ ويقول المسيح :*

*[ Jn:13:16 ]-[ الحق الحق اقول لكم انه ليس عبد اعظم من سيده ولا رسول اعظم من مرسله. ]*

*فإن المسيح بما أنه عبد ومرسل من الله , إذن الله أعظم منه كما تقول النصوص.*




*6- الذات:*

*[ Jn:5:26 ]-[ لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ان تكون له حياة في ذاته. ]*

*نجد هنا أن الأب له حياة فى ذاتة , وقد أعطى الأب أن تكون  للأبن حياة فى ذاتة , اذن هناك أختلاف فى الذات بين ألقانيم ونلاحظ أن النص  يقول الأبن ويعتبر الأبن ألقنوم الثانى , فكيف يكون هناك أختلاف فى الذات  بين الأقانيم؟ هل ما زلتم تعتقدوا أن الأب والأبن واحد ؟*




*7- العدد:*

*[ Jn:8:16 ]-[ وان كنت انا ادين فدينونتي حقلاني لست وحدي بل انا والآب الذي ارسلني. ]*

*[ Jn:8:17 ]-[ وايضا في ناموسكم مكتوب ان شهادة رجلين حق. ]*

*[ Jn:8:18 ]-[انا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي ارسلني. ]*

*لا أظن إن هناك أوضح من هذه النصوص التى تدل على ان الآب غير  الأبن فيقول المسيح أنا لست وحدى بل انا والآب الذى أرسلنى , ويُحاجيهم  بالناموس ويقول لهم مكتوب فى الناموس أن شهادة رجلين رجلين رجلين يعنى  أثنين هى حق..من هم الأثنين ؟ انا هو الشاهد لنفسى أى المسيح والآخر هو  الآب الذى أرسلة. فكيف تقول ان المسيح هو الآب؟ أو كيف تقول أنهم واحد؟*

***[ Jn:5:31 ]-[ ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا. ]*

*[ Jn:5:32 ]-[ الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق. ]*

* [ Jn:5:37 ]-[ والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته. ]*

*هذه النصوص لاتقل وضوحاً عن ما قبلها , فالمسيح يقول ان شهادتة  ليست حق وإنما يشهد له آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر..من هو هذا الآخر؟ فى  النص رقم 37 يقول الآب الذى أرسله يشهد له , فكيف تقول ان المسيح هو الآب ؟  أو كيف تقول أنهم واحد؟*




*8- المادة:*

*الأب:*

*[ Jn:4:24 ]-[الله روح.والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا. ]*

*الأبن:*

*[ Lk:24:39 ]-[ انظروا يديّ ورجليّ اني انا هو.جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي. ]*

*نجد أن الأب روح , ويسوع جسد ولحم وعظام , إذن هم مختلفين حتى فى المادة.*




*9- التجديف:*

*[ Mt:12:32 ]-[ ومن قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.واما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي. ]*



*[ Mk:3:28 ]-[ الحق اقول لكم ان جميع الخطايا تغفر لبني البشر والتجاديف التي يجدفونها. ]*

*[ Mk:3:29 ]-[ ولكن من جدّف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة الى الابد بل هو مستوجب دينونة ابدية. ]*

*تقول النصوص ان من قال كلمه على أبن الأنسان تغفر له ومن قال  كلمه على الروح القدس لن يغفر له , أليس أبن الأنسان هذا كان بداخلة الروح  القدس؟ أليس أبن الانسان هذا مُتجسد فيه الله الذى هو الروح القدس ؟ عجباً  لهذا الكتاب , ومن أين نأتى بعقول لنفهم هذا , فكيف تقول أنهم واحد ؟*




*10- لمن يسلم الملك والخضوع:*

*[ Cor1:15:24 ]-[ وبعد ذلك النهاية متى سلم الملك للّه الآب متى ابطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة. ]*

*[ Cor1:15:28 ]-[ ومتى اخضع له الكلفحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل ]*

*نجد هنا نصوص صريحة على لسان بولس الرسول ويقول أن الملك فى  النهاية يسلم لله الآب – ما هذا؟ – نعم الملك يسلم لله الآب فقط الذى هو  الأقنوم الأول ( لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار ) , فأين المساواة بين  الأقانيم فى حين ان علم الساعه والملك لله الآب وحده فقط.
ونجد أن الأقنوم الثانى الذى هو الأبن يخضع للأقنوم الأول الذى هو الآب ,  فكيف يكون هناك وحدة فى الأقانيم ؟ ولا يمكن ان تقول سيكون خاضع بالجسد او  بالناسوت لان النص يقول (الأبن) والأبن هو الأقنوم الثانى ولا يمكن أن نقول  أن الأقنوم الثانى هو الجسد.*




*11- دخول الملكوت:*

*[ Mt:7:21 ]-[ ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات*

*نجد أنك لكى تدخل الملكوت ينبغى عليك أن تفعل إرادة الأب , وكما وضحنا أن هناك أختلاف فى الإرادة بين الله ويسوع, فكيف يكونوا واحد ؟*




*12- الجلوس فى الملكوت:*

*-[ Mt:20:20 ]-[ حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا. ]*

*[ Mt:20:21 ]-[ فقال لها ماذا تريدين.قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك*

*[ Mt:20:22 ]-[ فاجاب  يسوع وقال لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان.أتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي سوف  اشربها انا وان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا.قالا له نستطيع. ]*

*[ Mt:20:23 ]-[ فقال لهما اما كاسي فتشربانها وبالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان واما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعدّ لهم من ابي. ]*

*عندما طلبت أم يعقوب ويوحنا أن يجلس أبنيها عن يمين ويسار يسوع  فى الملكوت , فقال لها ليس لى بل للأب فقط  -  يا إلهى – فكيف يكون الأب  والآبن واحد ؟ *




*13- الأستطاعة:*

*الله الأب:*

*[ Mt:19:26 ]-[ فنظر اليهم يسوع وقال لهم.هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع]*

*يسوع:*

*[ Jn:5:30 ]-[انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني ]*

*فنجد هنا ان كل شىء عند الله مستطاع فهو قدير وقادر , ام يسوع فهو عاجز , كيف يكونوا واحد ؟*




*14- الأب يدفع ليسوع:*

*[ Jn:13:3 ]-[ يسوع وهو عالم ان الآب قد دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه من عند الله خرج والى الله يمضي. ]*

*[ Mt:11:27 ]-[ كل شيءقد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له. *

*نجد هنا أن الأبن هو من يدفع ليسوع , فهل يسوع دفع شىء للاب ؟  هل الأقانيم فى حاجه إلى بعضها البعض؟ أذا كانت الأقانيم تحتاج إلى بعضها  إذن هناك أختلاف فيما بينهم وأختلاف فى قدرتهم ويكون هناك تعدد فى الآلهه.,  ولنا ملاحظة ان الاب لم يدفع كل شىء الى يسوع مثل علم الساعه والقدرة..  الخ الخ الخ وسنوضحه فيما بعد.*




*15- الله لا يموت , يسوع يموت:*

*تعتقد النصارى أن يسوع مات وهذا أساس إيمانهم ولكن الله لا يموت:*

*[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Tm1:1:17 ]-[ وملك الدهور الذيلا يفنى ولا يرى الاله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة والمجد الى دهر الدهور.آمين ]*

*: [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Tm1:6:16 ]-[ الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية.آمين ]*

* [  ]-[ Dt:32:40 ]-[ اني ارفع الى السماء يدي واقول حيّ انا الى الابد. ]*

*فكيف يكون يسوع والأب واحد وقد مات يسوع والآب لا يموت ؟*




*16- الله الآب من أقام يسوع من الأموات:*

*[ Gal:1:1 ]-[ بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بانسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب الذي اقامه من الاموات]*

*(Acts:2:24)-(24 الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه.)*

* (Acts:2:32)-(32 فيسوع هذا اقامه اللهونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.)*

* (Acts:3:15)-(15 ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي اقامه الله من الاموات ونحن شهود لذلك.)*

* (Acts:4:10)-(10 فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم وجميع شعب اسرائيل انه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه انتم الذي اقامه الله من الاموات.بذاك وقف هذا امامكم صحيحا.)*

* (Acts:10:40)-(40 هذا اقامه الله في اليوم الثالث واعطى ان يصير ظاهرا)*

* (Acts:13:37)-(37 واما الذياقامه الله فلم ير فسادا.)*

* ]-[ Acts:13:30 ]-[ ولكن الله اقامه من الاموات. ]*

*[ Acts:3:26 ]-[ اليكم اولا اذ اقام الله فتاه يسوع ارسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره ]*

*[ Acts:5:30 ]-[ اله آبائنا اقام يسوع الذي انتم قتلتموه معلقين اياه على خشبة. ]*

*[ Cor1:6:14 ]-[والله قد اقام الرب وسيقيمنا نحن ايضا بقوته. ]*

*[ Pt1:1:21 ]-[ انتم الذين به تؤمنون بالله الذي اقامه من الاموات واعطاه مجدا حتى ان ايمانكم ورجاءكم هما في الله. ]*

* ]-[ Rom:10:9 ]-[ لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك ان الله اقامهمن الاموات خلصت. ]*

* ]-[ Col:2:12 ]-[ مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله الذي اقامه من الاموات. ]*

*(Rom:4:24)-(24 بل من اجلنا نحن ايضا الذين سيحسب لنا الذين نؤمن بمن اقام يسوع ربنا من الاموات.)*

*[ Eph:1:20 ]-[ الذي عمله في المسيح اذ اقامه من الاموات واجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات ]*

*[ Cor1:15:15 ]-[ ونوجد نحن ايضا شهود زور للّه لاننا شهدنا من جهة الله انه اقام المسيح وهو لم يقمه ان كان الموتى لا يقومون. ]*

*نجد أن كل هذه النصوص تقول ان الله الأب قد أقام يسوع , فكيف يكون يسوع والأب واحد ؟*





*17- التعاليم والأيمان للآب:*

*[ Jn:7:16 ]-[ اجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي ارسلني. ]*

*[ Jn:12:44 ]-[ فنادى يسوع وقال.الذي يؤمن بي ليس يؤمن بي بل بالذي ارسلني. ]*

*[ Jn:12:49 ]-[ لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم. ]*

*هنا تؤكد النصوص ان التعليم للاب , والإيمان للاب , والوصايا للآب , واالكلام الذى يتكلم به يسوع من الآب , فكيف يكونوا واحد ؟*




*18 – يسوع يصلى للأب:*

*]-[ Lk:9:18 ]-[ وفيما هو يصلّي على انفراد كان التلاميذ معه.فسألهم قائلا من تقول الجموع اني انا*

*(Lk:22:41)-(41 وانفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر وجثا على ركبتيه وصلّى)*

*[ Lk:6:12 ]-[ وفي تلك الايام خرج الى الجبل ليصلّي.وقضى الليل كله في الصلاة لله. ]*

*[ Lk:22:45 ]-[ثم قام من الصلاة وجاء الى تلاميذه فوجدهم نياما من الحزن. ]*

*)(Mt-14-22)(وللوقت ألزم يسوع تلاميذه ان يدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوه الى العبر حتى يصرف الجموع.)*

*Mt-14-23)(وبعدما صرف الجموع صعد الى الجبلمنفردا ليصلّي.ولما صار المساء كان هناك وحده.)*

*يا إلهى كيف الله يصلى إلى الله ؟ لماذا أنت يا صديقى يا  نصرانى تُصلى إلى يسوع ولا تصلى إلى من صلى إليه يسوع ؟ وكان يصلى على  أنفراد والتلاميذ نيام لأن بعض النصارى يقولون يسوع كان يصلى ليعلم  التلاميذ ويعلمنا الصلاة, ويتشدقون النصارى بإفتراء باهت على الأسلام  العظيم ويقولون عندما تقولوا يا مسلمين ( صلى الله على محمد ) فيقولون كيف  الله يصلى ؟ اسألوا أنفسكم اولاً كيف يكون يسوع هو الله ويصلى إلى الله؟  ولكن الرد على الإفتراء هو أننا نقول ان الله يصلى ( على محمد ) وليس (  لمحمد ) كما كان يسوع يصلى ( لله ) , والصلاة معناها اللغوى ( الدعاء) وأنت  تقول فى الكنيسة لآبائك الكهنة ( صلي لى يا أبونا ) فهل يركع لك ويصلى لك  أنت , ام يطلب من الله ؟ ولكن صلاة البشر سجود وركوع ودعاء , وصلاة  الملائكة إستغفار , وصلاة الله على عبادة هى أى يثنى عليهم ويرفعهم درجات ,  والصلاة تكون على كل المؤمنين وليس فقط على الرسل والانبياء {هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَحِيماً }الأحزاب43 ,  ونضرب مثلا صغيراً إذا قولت لك يا صديقى يا نصرانى صلى من أجلى , فماذا  تفهم ؟ سوف تفهم أنى أطلب منك أن تصلى لله من أجلى , حسناً , لنرى هذا النص  تقولون انتم أنه عن يسوع [ Ps:72:15 ]-[ ويعيش ويعطيه من ذهب شبا.ويصلّي لاجله دائما .اليوم كله يباركه ] فكيف تصلى أنت من أجل يسوع ؟ وكل هذا خارج نطاق الموضوع ولكن الشىء بالشىء يُذكر .*



*فبعد هذه الفروق الواضحة الجلية تقولون أن الله هو يسوع ويسوع  هو الله؟ تقولون أنهم واحد ؟ كيف ؟ من أين هذا المعتقد؟ من أين هذه العقول  التى تفهم اللا معقول؟ أم أننا لابد أن نلغى العقول لكى نفهم اللامعقول؟  هدانا الله وإياكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه.*

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 مايو 2012)

موضوع عظيم جدا جدا ونحن فى انتظارك صيقى / مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

*عزيزي حبيب يسوع، هذا الموضوع لا تنتظروني فيه، فأنتم من ستبدأون التفنيد وليس أنا..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2012)

*



إذا كان المسيح والآب واااااحد بمفهومك يا صديقى يا نصرانى,لماذا لم يقل المسيح أناااااا الآب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2012)

*استحالة اضيع وقتى  فى الرد على هذة الزبالااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  اتركها لكم لسلخ هذا المعتوووووووه 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

سيبونى عليه -  ماحــدش يحوشنى  - ماحدش يمسكنى  -ماحدش يقوللى  روتين المحاضرات .فقد ثارت فيَّ  غريزة   الافتراس والرغبة فى التهشيم-  لا تقولوللى  بحث علمى  الله يخليكو- سيبنى يا باشمهندس -   أكرر نفس أغلاطى وأحط الشوكة فى (خاصرة الامة )الله يخليك.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

إسهال  صلعمى (كالعادة )((إذا كان المسيح والآب واااااحد بمفهومك يا صديقى يا نصرانى,لماذا لم يقل المسيح أناااااا الآب ؟

لماذا قال أنا وووووووو الآب واحد ولم يقل أنا الآب ؟ سؤال يطرح نفسه))- إنتهى الاسهال 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الـــــرد عليه
من قالك  ان  الاب  (وحده) هو الله  فقط لا غير 
من قاللك  -غير  سابليوس الهرطوقي - أن المسيح هو الآب.  ومن   أراد ان يثبت هذا لا الانجيل قال بهذا   ولا المسيح قال بهذا   ولا  المسيحى الذى  أنت  بالاكراه تلقبه بكنية نصرانى  زيفا وإجراماً   -قال بهذا  يا مُظــلــم .
من  قال أن  كلمة  الله وعقله  الناطق  قامت مقام ذات  الله  ووجوده  وألادهى  أنها بدلت  وألغت  ذاته ووجوده- لتحل محلهما  من دون الله  يا مظلم ؟؟؟!!  لم يقل أحد من الايمان المسيحى هذا الكلام  إلا  الذين يؤلفون  فى الدين  الصلاعمة رضوان الله  عليهم.
+  هل يجوز أن نقارن بين    لاهوت المسيح  ا_*الــواحد مــع *_أبـيه  الصالح فى الكيان ألازلى  الابدى _بحسب الكيان اللاهوتى_ وهو ماقصده المسيح -  وبين تلاميذه الاثنين وثمانون  الرسل المشهورين فى إرساليته -فهم بشر  يحملون رسالته ولا توجد أى أثار لأى إعتقاد لا بلاهوتهم  ولا بوجودهم الازلى قبل التجسد.

سؤال  تانى للمحمدى الوثنى ::-مادام  قانون الشركات هذا الذى تفبركه إفتراءا وطبخا صلعميا كالعاده_* فلماذا لم يقل أحد من الانبياء الحقيقيين هذه العبارة ولا حتى شبيهاتها*_ - ناهييك عن أدعياء النبوة  من (الصادقين الأمناء إللى بالى بالك)؟؟؟؟!!
المسيح _* قال الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب -لانه متحد مع الآب فى الجوهر -وهو صورة الله غير المنظور (لم يجسر أحد لا من الانبياء الصادقين *_ولا من اللى باللى بالك بقول مثل هذا.)
المسيح قال ألاعمال التى أعملها هى تشهد لى أن ألاب نفسه الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

الاخ  طارح الشبهه   _*رطـــــــــــــاط  جدا*_
وهدفه الاوحد  إرهاق المتابع بالتنطيط
*@>أعــتــقــد* أن العمود الفقارى هنا  فى هذه الشبهه  هو  الخلط  بين ما  قيل -من قبل الوحى الالهى  عن ناسوت المسيح من حيث كونه شابه إخوته  شابههم فى كل شئ -ماخلا الخطية وحدها - وهو  فى حالة إخلاء  مجده - ظاهرياً خلال فترة تجسده المحيى من جهه . ’,ولاهوته (_*هـــو*_)المحيي الازلى الواحد مع الآب  فى الجوهر-المساو  للآب فى الجوهر  بغير  تحول أو ملاشاه أو إحلال لآقنوم الابن بديلاً محل اقنوم الاب  من  جهه اخرى .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

إقتباس  
((سر نجاح توصيل المعلومه وإقامة الحُجة فى الملاحظات الآتية:

1- ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تفهم النص جيداً وتحاول توضح له فهمك الصحيح وليتك تدعمة بأمثله أن أمكن.

2-ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تهدم النص من النص نفسه نفسه نفسه , أى توضح له عدم تطابق فكرته وفهمه الخطىء للنص.

3- ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تقرأ سياق النصوص بشكل جيد وتفهمه ماذا يُقصد بهذا النص من السياق.

4- ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تستشهد بنصوص أخرى من الكتاب لتدعم فكرتك وتنسف فكرته, او بنصوص تتعارض مع فكرته ومع النص محل النقاش.))  إنتهى الاقتباس
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

هل أحد منكم لا  حظ  معى  مالاحظه العبدالفقير إلى الله-   يعلم المتدربين عنده فى مواقع إلإضلال والتدليس والاونطة  المتعمدة
- ان يفهم النص   اولاً قبل قرأءته وأن يهتم لشرح النص  والتأكيد على خطأ فهم المسيحى لنصوصه أولا 
للتأكد راجعوا تسلسل الأقتباس بأعلى .
سؤالى    إلى  المغضوب عليهم والضاليين  من قبل من 1أو 3  ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

> *أعتقد* أن العمود الفقارى هنا  فى هذه الشبهه  هو   الخلط  بين ما  قيل -من قبل الوحى الالهى  عن ناسوت المسيح من حيث كونه  شابه إخوته  شابههم فى كل شئ -ماخلا الخطية وحدها .من جهه ولاهوته المحيي  الازلى الواحد مع الآب  فى الجوهر بغير  تحول أو ملاشاه أو إحلال لآقنوم  الابن بديلاً محل اقنوم الاب.


صحيح، وهذا ما قلته في المحاضرات، كل شبهة لها عمود فقري إن عرفته وضربته لم يصبح للشبهة قيمة، يمكنك الرد تفصيليا ويمكنك الرد على الهدف..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

الاقتباس
((إذا كان المسيح والآب واااااحد بمفهومك يا صديقى يا نصرانى,لماذا لم يقل المسيح أناااااا الآب ؟

لماذا قال أنا وووووووو الآب واحد ولم يقل أنا الآب ؟ سؤال يطرح نفسه.))  انتهى الاقتباس
الرد 
أنسب رد  هو  
 ((إتركوهم هم عميان يقودون عميان إن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقط الاثنان فى حفرة ))
عزيزى الغازى بشبكة_* المهلس *_التضليلية 
أعرفكم أن هذا الشخص الغير مؤهل لتعليم غيره - وما يعلمهم  إلا جهلاً-هو خطر على الاسلام نفسه وعلى مستواكم ال(تهليسي) إلا إذا كنتم تريدون تنازليا من جهل مطبق وغباء مستحكم الى ماهو إدنى وآمــر.. إنتم احرار فى أن تختاروا من يحافظ على مستواكم.
_س:لماذا لم يقل المسيح انا هو  الاب؟؟_
-_*ج: لآن المسيح ليس هو ألآب. *_


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

> _س:لماذا لم يقل المسيح انا هو  الاب؟؟_
> -_*ج: لآن المسيح ليس هو ألآب. *_



*طالما قلت هذا فانت على الطريق الصحيح ف الرد القوي..*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

_* رصـــــــد1 *_
نلاحظ  أن  المهلس هنا يستبدل بطريقة عميانية مجردة مطلقة   لفظة  ألآب  بلفظة* الله * 
ويقصر إستعمال  الله   على_ ألآب_
فهو يستعملهما  كمترادفات لاصل إشتقاقي واحد.
فهل هذا هوإيماننا وإيمان كتابنا الذى  ننتظر أن يقوم الاعمى بتوضيح لنا نصوصه وسياقاته بطريقة تهليسية  جديده  لم يعرفها المهلس ألاكبر.
أن الله هو ألآب فقط لا غير .ودمتم؟
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
_*رصــــــد2*_
النص من الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس الذى إقتبسه المدلس إنتحالا من سياقه  يتكلم عن ألآخر الذى يشهد للمسيح فهل يقصد بألآخر هنا (ألاب ) أم (الله)  أم   (يوحنا المعمدان ) ؟؟!!
تعالوا نرى من   يدرس تلاميذ الغبرة شرح النص قبل  الالمام بالسياق و(شرح ) (!!) النصوص  قبل  ان  يقرأؤها ويتدارسوها ليفهموها جيداً
النص 
((21. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.
22. لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ
23. لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.
24. «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.
25. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.
26. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ
27. وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.
28. لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ
29. فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ.
30. أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
31. «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً.
*32. الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ.
33. أَنْتُمْ أَرْسَلْتُمْ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا فَشَهِدَ لِلْحَقِّ.*
34. وَأَنَا لاَ أَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةً مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ هَذَا لِتَخْلُصُوا أَنْتُمْ.
35. كَانَ هُوَ السِّرَاجَ الْمُوقَدَ الْمُنِيرَ وَأَنْتُمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَهِجُوا بِنُورِهِ سَاعَةً.
36. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلِي شَهَادَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا لأَنَّ الأَعْمَالَ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ لِأُكَمِّلَهَا هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالُ بِعَيْنِهَا الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي.
37. وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ
38. وَلَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ كَلِمَتُهُ ثَابِتَةً فِيكُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ هُوَ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ.
39. فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي.
40. ولاَ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَأْتُوا إِلَيَّ لِتَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ.
41. «مَجْداً مِنَ النَّاسِ لَسْتُ أَقْبَلُ
42. وَلَكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُ اللَّهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ))  إنتهى الاقتباس القدسي من الوحى الالهى المعصوم مسجلاً بيد الانجيلي يوحنا الرسول


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

إقتباس من  تدليس وتهجيس _*شبكة المهلس الإجرامية الإظلامية*_  -وصلة من الاكاذيب والافتراءات والتضليل
((وإليك التعليق صديقى النصرانى وليس تفسير فإنها مجرد ملاحظات:

1- كان عيد التجديد فى أورشليم وكان يسوع يتمشى فى الهكيل فأحتاط به اليهود وسألوه سؤال: وهو هل أنت المسيح ؟ لاحظ صديقى لم يكن السؤال هل أنت الله ؟ لم يكن السؤال هل انت الله الأبن؟ لم يكن السؤال ها أنت الله الأقنوم الثانى ؟

2- أجابهم المسيح أنى قولت لكم بمنتهى الوضوح أنى انا المسيح وأنتم لم تصدقونى..فالمعجزات والأعمال التى أنا اعملها بأسم الله (الآب) هى تشهد له..تشهد له بماذا ؟ تشهد له بأنه هو المسيح..لان السؤال المصروح عليه هو ان كنت انت المسيح وهذه كانت إجابة المسيح.

3- فقال لهم المسيح ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافى وخرافه تسمع صوته ويعرفها فتتبعه..وهو يعطيها حياة أبدية ( سنعلق عليها فيما بعد كيف يعطى المسيح الحياة الأبدية وراجع يوحنا 3:17 ) ويقول لن تُهلك إلى الأبد أى ان هذه الخراف لن تهلك لانها آمنت به وسترث الحياة الأبدية وتحيا فيها إلى الأبد.

4- هنا الأهم يقول المسيح: لا يخطفها أحد من يدى لأن الآب هو الذى أعطاه أياها..ولا يخطفها أحد من يدى الآب..هل لاحظت شىء يا صديقى النصرانى؟ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي ****وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي …..إذن هو واحد فى عدم خطف الخراف ليس أكثر.

ان المسيح يتكلم عن الخراف ويقول لا يقدر احد ان يخطفها منه لان الاب الذى اعطهاله ولا يقدر احد يخطفها من يدى الأب..ثم قال أنا والأب واحد..أى واحد فى عدم خطف الخراف منهم..وهذا ليس مجرد تأويل وإنما بدليل من داخل الكتاب المقدس..لنكمل

5-ثم صار اليهود وتناولوا حجارة ليرجموه.. يا إلهى لماذا ؟ لماذا يرجموه هل أخطأ المسيح؟ ام هذا مجرد ادعاء ؟

6- جاوبهم المسيح وقال لهم لماذا ترجمونى , فإنى أرأيتكم معجزات كثيرة من عند الله .. بسبب أى عمل منها ترجمونى؟

7- ثم إتهموا المسيح إتهام فظيع وبأفتراء واضح جداً..وقالوا له أنك أنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً..هل قال المسيح ذلك ؟ هل قصد المسيح بكلامه ذلك الفهم؟ هذا هو إيمانك يا صديقى يا نصرانى ان المسيح هو انسان وإله ..فإيمانك هو عبارة عن إتهامات اليهود للسيد المسيح..لنرى هل وافقهم المسيح على فهمهم وإفترائهم ؟ لنرى

8- 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ..رأيت صديقى رد المسيح عليهم؟ وقال لهم أنتم مكتوب فى ناموسكم أنكم أيضاً آلهة وقال آلهة لكل الانبياء الذى صارت إليهم كلمة الله..ولكن هناك تلاعب صديقى النصرانى ولنكتشفه سوياً لنرجع إلى هذا النص( أنا قلت إنكم آلهه ) ونرجع للمزامير:

[ Ps:82:6 ]-[ انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. ]

لماذا لم يضع كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هذا النص بأكمله؟ وإنما أكتفى بذكر جزء منه وهو (أنا قولت إنكم آلهة) وحذف منه جملة (وبنو العلى كلكم) هذا تلاعب واضح انه يقتطع هذا النص من المزامير..وسأوضح لك ما سبب وهو ان المسيح فى النص القادم سيقول أنه (أبن الله) فكاتب الإنجيل أراد ان يوهم القارىء ان المسيح متفرد بالبنوة لانه اذا كان وضع جمله (وبنو العلى كلكم) لم يكن هناك فرق بين المسيح واليهود..)))-   إنتهى الاقتباس من تدليس المظلم المجرم 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الردود
وهى - إرتجالاً آنياً -بدون دراسة أو كتابة مسبقة أو تبيض او مسودات :-
1)- مادمت انا صديقك النصرانى  فأنت صديقي _*الــمــُجــــرم  المـُــظـــلـم *_.

2- أنا مــلاحــظ  ان اليهود سألوه  إن كنت  أنت المسيح فقل لنا جهاراً..  فالمسيح   أجاب إجابات فهموا منها كلهم   مادفعهم  لرفع حجارة ليرجموه ويتهموه بانه مجدف ينسب لنفسه الالوهه
فماذا قال   +إنى قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون ------ (فمتى كان ذلك-بالتأكيد أن كل معجزاته وأعماله المحييه المخلصه تصرخ بالحقيقتين  الآتيتين أنه المسيح خاتم الانبياء وملك الملوك ورب الارباب هذه واحده وثانيتها انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد -إبن الاب الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب الذى هو خبرّ(يو1)--قالها بالاعمال والافعال.)
+أنه يعطى نكرر _يعطى خرافه حياة أبدية_ (هل يقدر أن يقولها زلعم؟) ولا تهلك قط إلى الابد.
+أنه لا يخطفها أحد من يده ...آيه28\ ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد آبيه آيه29. لاحظ يا صديقي المـُـجرم المـُظلم ان هذه الآيه قيلت _* بعد *_ألآيه (أبي الذى أعطانى إياها).
_فبعد تمام العطاء
وبعد أن اصبحت فى يد الإبن 
لايقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي_
أن التوحيد ليس فى الخطف _يا أسطا يا منافق_ بل_* التوحيد  هو عن : ’و فى : (الـــــيــــد) *_ يا إمام المنافقين  . كان الله فى عون الصلاعمة الذين تزيدهم جهل على جهل وغباءاً على غباء -  كنت أتمنى أن تكتفوا فقط بإن تحافظوا على مستواكم دون تدهور سريع وإنهيار واعد بإذن الله..


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

> ولكن هناك تلاعب صديقى النصرانى ولنكتشفه سوياً لنرجع إلى هذا النص( أنا قلت إنكم آلهه ) ونرجع للمزامير:
> 
> [ Ps:82:6 ]-[ انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. ]
> 
> لماذا لم يضع كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هذا النص بأكمله؟ وإنما أكتفى بذكر جزء منه  وهو (أنا قولت إنكم آلهة) وحذف منه جملة (وبنو العلى كلكم) هذا تلاعب واضح  انه يقتطع هذا النص من المزامير..وسأوضح لك ما سبب وهو ان المسيح فى النص  القادم سيقول أنه (أبن الله) فكاتب الإنجيل أراد ان يوهم القارىء ان المسيح  متفرد بالبنوة لانه اذا كان وضع جمله (وبنو العلى كلكم) لم يكن هناك فرق  بين المسيح واليهود..)))-   إنتهى الاقتباس من تدليس المظلم المجرم



أريد منكم جميعا شيء آخر..

*هذه الجملة التي كتبها المسلم تعبر عن مدى فهمه وتفكيره وعلمه وتبين بوضوح الخراب الموجود في عقله، هل تستطيعون إستخراج ما هو المضحك في هذا الكلام؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

إقتباس ((السؤال  لم يكن هل أنت الله هل أنت إبن الله هل أنت الاقنوم الثانى )) إنتهى الغباء المستحكم -
الــــرد : هل اسئلة اليهود حجة على المسيحيين ؟؟ كل الوقت ؟؟ إنه نفس منطق الشبهه التى رددنا عليها فى  التدريب رقم( 1-)...  
_*نبهنا أن الله  أعلن فى الوحى الالهى القدسي كل حقائق العقيدة المسيحية بالتدريج الذى رآه مناسباً  حسب إستعداد البشرية وتؤهلها لقبول الاعلان الالهى.*_
+الحقيقة أن المسيح فى إجابته إجاب إجابة تضمنت كل الحقائق التى  سال ولم يسال عنها اليهود والتى يناور ويراوغ الصلعمى فى تعليم صلاعمة أغرار  كيف يجهلون النصوص.
هو المسيح الذى لا إله إلا هو  الملك القدوس له الاسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما فى السماء والارض وهو العزيز الحكيم ::-
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11315
وهذا هو ردى على الملحوظة الجهولية رقم 7. التى كتبها الصلعمى.
+أكرر فى معرض ردى _*التنديد*_بتطاول الاخساء فى  منتديات السفاهه والسفالة بتطاولهم على الوحى الالهى القدسي (تطاولهم على الوحى الإلهى فى الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الانجيلي) - مدعومين بكيانات سياسية باطلة مجرمة محرومة وأُســـر مالكة آيلةللسقوط وبرلمانات فاشلة وقوانين ودساتير ساقطة خاطئة لا قانونية ولا دستورية عوراء عرجاء ظالمة جائرة تنافي الفطرة وتجافي الضمير الحى وتخالف شريعة الاله  الحى الحقيقي إله السماء.فإلى رد كامل بإذن الله.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

ردى على  مشاركتك  يا أستاذنا_ الباشمهندس مولكا مولكان_ رقم #15
هو نفس الرد على شبهه أبي وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11499

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11493


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

*لا لا، انا مقصدش رد لاهوتي اصلا، انا اقصد نقطة منطقية، كوميدية، لو ماعرفتوهاش هاقولها لكم انا واضحكوا معايا عليه..
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أريد منكم جميعا شيء آخر..
> 
> *هذه الجملة التي كتبها المسلم تعبر عن مدى فهمه وتفكيره وعلمه وتبين بوضوح الخراب الموجود في عقله، هل تستطيعون إستخراج ما هو المضحك في هذا الكلام؟*


*أعتقد أنك تقصد جزئية أنه يعتبرأن العهد القديم وسفر المزامير كان مخفيا وليس فى أيدى اليهود فى ذلك والوقت وكأن سفر المزامير لم يكن يعرف بمحتوياته إلا الرسول يوحنا أكثر من معرفة حاخامات وكهنة اليهود به ............. هل تقصد ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

*لا حبيبي سمعان، أعد التفكير وأتمنى أن تعرف..
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

فيه نقطة منطقية  إكتشفها استاذى مولكا مولكان فى مداخلته  رقم 15  #
وهى  بالحقيقة  مصدرها  المغفل  اللى  فى شبكة التهليس المهلس الاظلامية 
هى أن المخترف_* إعترف بنفسه أن المسيح سيقول أنه إبن الله فى الايات التالية مباشرةً*_ مما _يهدم كلامه هو بذات كلامه هو_ ..  فهو يبذل كل جهده لينفي ان المسيح  هو إبن الله من نصوص الانجيل بحسب يوحنا ..
وهو نفسه  يقول هذه العبارة التى تؤكد أنه  ((لمبي  جديد  أو  بوحة الصبّاح جديد  إذ يقول 
))  بالنص  الحرفي- الاقتباس الحرفي التالى من كلامه هو:-نص (( 
(6 ]-[ انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. ]

لماذا لم يضع كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هذا النص بأكمله؟ وإنما أكتفى بذكر جزء منه وهو (أنا قولت إنكم آلهة) وحذف منه جملة (وبنو العلى كلكم) هذا تلاعب واضح انه يقتطع هذا النص من المزامير..وسأوضح لك ما سبب وهو (_*إنتبهوا*_))_*  أن المسيح فى النص القادم سيقول أنه (أبن الله) ف*_كاتب الإنجيل أراد ان يوهم القارىء ان المسيح متفرد بالبنوة لانه اذا كان وضع جمله (وبنو العلى كلكم) لم يكن هناك فرق بين المسيح واليهود..)))- إنتهى الاقتباس من تدليس المظلم المجرم
فين ياعم( الابتسامات عشان نضحك: ), ,
قهقه قهقهه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

إقتباس     حرفي   من  كلام اللمبي (نرى هل وافقهم المسيح على فهمهم وإفترائهم ؟ لنرى

8- 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ..رأيت صديقى رد المسيح عليهم؟ وقال لهم أنتم مكتوب فى ناموسكم أنكم أيضاً آلهة وقال آلهة لكل الانبياء الذى صارت إليهم كلمة الله..ولكن هناك تلاعب صديقى النصرانى ولنكتشفه سوياً لنرجع إلى هذا النص( أنا قلت إنكم آلهه ) ونرجع للمزامير:

[ Ps:82:6 ]-[ انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. ]

لماذا لم يضع كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هذا النص بأكمله؟ وإنما أكتفى بذكر جزء منه وهو (أنا قولت إنكم آلهة) وحذف منه جملة (وبنو العلى كلكم) هذا تلاعب واضح انه يقتطع هذا النص من المزامير..و_*سأوضح لك ما سبب وهو ان المسيح فى النص القادم سيقول أنه (أبن الله) فكاتب الإنجيل أراد ان يوهم القارىء ان المسيح متفرد بالبنوة لانه اذا كان وضع جمله (وبنو العلى كلكم) لم يكن هناك فرق بين المسيح واليهود..وسيتضح ذلك من *_خلال النص القادم.

9- 36فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟,,هنا يتبرىء المسيح من فكرهم ويقول لهم الذى قدسة الله(الآب) وأرسله إلى العالم(أى انه رسول) تتهمونه بالتجديف لانه قال انه إبن الله ؟ رأيت بماذا يفسر المسيح قول انا والاب واحد الذى اتهموه بالتجديف بعده؟ يفسره بأنه يقصد بذلك القول بإنه أبن الله..لذلك حذف كاتب انجيل يوحنا جمله ( وبنو العلى كلكم) كى يوهم القارىء بأن المسيح هو وحده إبن الله..وإبن الله لا تعنى الله لأن اليهود كلهم أبناء الله وسنوضح ذلك فيما بعد إن شاء الله بالتفصيل والأتى ملخص لسياق النصوص:





* قال المسيح[ Jn:10:30 ]-[ انا والآب واحد ]

**أتهموه بالتجديف [ Jn:10:33 ]-[ اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. ]

**المسيح يبرىء نفسه من التجديف[ Jn:10:36 ]-[ فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله؟. ]))-  
إنتهى الاقتباس  ويا فرحة الاظلام بحيازة هذه العقليات الخلاقـّــة  فيالهنانا بهكذا (Debates)
}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
*الــــــــــــــــــــرد عليه * يتقدم   ((الاخــــــوة )) الدارسين بمجموعة _*((تلاميذالمسيح الدارسين والمتدربين فى اللاهوت الدفاعى )*_) بمنتديات الكنيسة العربية   على شبكة الانترنت بمزيد من الشكر والإمتنان  للاخ (المبارك )  شريكنا فى العمل  -(الدلعدى سي ميمو وكلب الاجرام أبو إجرام أحمدعبدالله   ) وسائر العاملين فى _شبكة المهلس الاظلامية_ 
على     _* إعترافهم بإن المسيح  قال أنه إبن الله *_  ونهدى هذا الاكتشاف الخطير إلى ورثة المجحوم ((أحمدديدات وكل الديداتيين ))  فهذا  الاكتشاف  العظيم إكتشفه مــيـــمــو  الشهير باللمبي.
>>>>>>>>>
الاخ ميمو دودى  بيسأل هل المسيح وافقهم على إفتراءاتهم - وهل لديك  نصاً صريحاً يفيد  رفض المسيح  وإستنكاره لهذه الافتراءات -وهل  قدم المسيح مفهوما جديدا بديلا - كتعديل .
+إذن أنت تهاجم الانجيل وتستشهد به فى نفس الوقت -
أنت تعتبره محرف مزور وتقول كاتب الانجيل -على اساس انه ليس وحياً
وأنت الان  تقتبس كلامك من الانجيل الذى تحاول ان تصور ان المسيح مجرد راعي الخراف - مجرد رسول .


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

*طيب هاسهلها شوية 
الخطأ المنطقي المعرفي الكوميدي في الجزء دا تحديداً:




لماذا لم  يضع كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هذا النص بأكمله؟ وإنما أكتفى بذكر جزء منه  وهو  (أنا قولت إنكم آلهة) وحذف منه جملة (وبنو العلى كلكم) هذا تلاعب واضح  انه  يقتطع هذا النص من المزامير

أنقر للتوسيع...


رجاء التركيز في طلبه وفقاً للقرن الأول الميلادي..
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 مايو 2012)

سلم ربنا و مخلّصنا يسوع المسيح للكل :new5:

نبدأ بالأقتباس و الرد نقطة نقطة مع محاولة العمل بما فى *هذه المشاركة لمولكا مولكان 

*


> *بأمر  الله سنعلق عليها تفصيلاً حتى نوضح ماذا قصد بها سيدى  وحبيبى المسيح  صلوات ربى وسلامه عليه – إذا كان قد قالها بالفعل – وإليكم  بعد الملاحظات:*


طبعا مبدئيا ده اعتراف منه ان ما قاله تعليقه الشخصى ( الهو ميلزمش أى باحث اصلا مع احترامى لهذا الشخص ايا كان  )



> *ملحوظه لك أخى المسلم المحاور المبتدىء:*
> 
> *سر نجاح توصيل المعلومه وإقامة الحُجة فى الملاحظات الآتية:*
> 
> ...


ان سمح لى مولكا ان أضيف الملحوظة الخامسة لأخى المسلم :

5- ماتحاولش تعمل أى حاجة من الملحوظات الفاتت قدام واحد مسيحى لئلا يضحك عليك :spor24:




> *ولنبدأ على بركة الله:*


تفضل



> **  يقصد أصدقائنا النصارى من هذا النص أن المسيح هو الله ,  ويعتبرونه من  أكثر النصوص وضوحاً التى تدل على ألوهية المسيح عليه السلام  ويقولون ان  المسيح قال انا والاب واحد , والاب هو الله..إذن المسيح هو  الله..تعال معى  صديقى النصرانى بدون تعصب وبكل موضوعية ننظر للنص وسياقة  ولك الحكم.*


آجى بدون تعصب مفيش مشكلة 



> *إذا كان المسيح والآب واااااحد بمفهومك يا صديقى يا نصرانى,لماذا لم يقل المسيح أناااااا الآب ؟*
> 
> *لماذا قال أنا وووووووو الآب  واحد ولم يقل أنا الآب ؟ سؤال يطرح نفسه.*


لأن ببساطة الابن ليس الآب ( هل مطلوب منى اوضح ما معنى ان الابن ليس الآب وللا مش موضوعنا ؟ )



> *ولكن الأقرب إلى العقل أن السيد المسيح يقصد بهذ القول إنه هو والآب واحد فى الهدف ليس أكثر*


من أعطاك الحق ان تفسر الكُتب الالهية اصلا ؟؟



> *ولنضرب مثلاً ولنأتى  بأدلة وليس دليل واحد*


تفضل



> *فمثلاً  أنا كمدير شركة مُعينة أرسلت مندوب لشركة  أخرى وأعطيت هذا المندوب  التوكيل بحق التصرف وإمضاء العقود إلى أخرة , فإذا  حقق هذا المندوب مكسب  فإن المكسب يكون للشركة ككل , وإن حقق خسارة  فالخسارة للشركة ككل , وإن  تمت إهانة هذا المندوب فالأهانة تكون للشركة ككل  ولمدير الشركة لان المدير  هو من عينه وأعطاه كافة الصلاحيات .. وبالرغم من  كل هذا فإن المدير ليس  هو المندوب , ولكن أى اهانة توجه للمندوب كأنها  للمدير لانهم واحد فى  الهدف وهدفهم مصلحة الشركة ليس أكثر .. هذا هو الأقرب  إلى العقل أن السيد  المسيح والآب واحد فى الهدف لأن السيد المسيح مرسل من  الله كما وضحنا من  قبل, وكرامة الرسول من كرامة مُرسلة*


من قال ان هذا المثال يتم تطبيقه على النص ؟



> *وقالها المسيح  لتلاميذة السبعين :*


السبعين ؟؟ انت عدتهم ازاى ؟؟
1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 - 70
أظن فى كام رقم وقعوا منك فى النص :new6:



> *[ Lk:10:16 ]-[ الذي يسمع منكم يسمع مني.والذي يرذلكم يرذلني.والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي ارسلني]*


طبيعى يقول كدا لأن هو و الذى أرسله واحد و لنفسر النص بمعنى الوحى الالهى قبل نرى ثرثرة هؤلاء لأن بالتفسير الصحيح سنرى ان هذا النص يؤكد ان المسيح هو الله حقّا :
Zec 2:8  لأنه هكذا قال رب الجنود: بعد المجد أرسلني إلى الأمم الذين سلبوكم لأنه من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه. 
فان كان ما يمّس اولاد الله كأنه يمّس حدقة عينه فلماذا اذا من يرذل التلاميذ كأنه يرذل المسيح الا اذا كان المسيح هو الله الذى من يمّس ابنائه يمّسه ؟؟
تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> *ما أروع هذا النص الذى يوحد الهدف بين المسيح ورسله السبعين أى التلاميذ السبعين , فيقول لهم الذى يسمع منكم يسمع منى..كيف؟   أى ان كلامهم سيكون طبقاً لتعاليم المسيح الذى علمهم أياها ,والذى يرذلهم   أى يرفضهم يعتبر أنه رفض المسيح..كيف؟ بالمختصر المفيد لأن رسالتهم هى  نفس  رسالة المسيح.*


اين هذا الكلام مما قاله الكتاب المقدس ؟



> *إذن هم واحد فى الهدف وكلامهم هو كلام المسيح ووصايهم هى وصايا المسيح ,*


لم ينكر احد انهم واحد فى الهدف مع المسيح و لكن موضع هذا التفسير ليس على هذه الآيات



> *وبالمثل علاقة المسيح بالآب فيخبرنا المسيح فى إنجيل يوحنا:*


من اين لك ان تعرف علاقة المسيح بالآب ؟!!!! :new5:



> *[ Jn:12:48 ]-[ منرذلني ولم يقبل كلامي فله من يدينه.الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه في اليوم الاخير. ]*
> 
> *[ Jn:12:49 ]-[ لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصيةماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم. ]*
> 
> ...


فين الأعتراض فى الجزء ده ؟



> ***[ Jn:7:16 ]-[ اجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي ارسلني. ]*
> 
> *وفى هذا النص المسيح تعليمه ليس له بل للذى أرسله أى الأب .*
> 
> *أذن من هذه النصوص يتضح أن المسيح كلامه من كلام الله ,  ووصاياه هى  وصايا الله التى قالها الله له, وتعليمه ليس له ولكن للاب الذى  أرسله ,  ألا يحق إذن للمسيح أن يقول أنا والآب واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الأجابة تكون  بكل تأكيد  نعم يحق له لان كلامهم واحد ووصاياهم واحده وتعليهم واحد وهدفهم  واحد  وأساس التعليم والوصايا من الأب.*


أضف الى هذا ان جوهرهم واحد  ( و أيضا لا أرى الأعتراض )



> **** سؤال هام متعلق بهذا النص****


تفضل



> *هل المسيح هو الأب ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *بالطبع الأجابة الصحيحة لا , المسيح (الإبن) ليس هو الأب وهذا ليس مجرد ادعاء ولكن مُدعم بالأدله:*
> ...


طيب ما انت شاطر اهو :t17:



> ***الدليل من الكتاب المقدس:*
> 
> *[ Jn:8:16 ]-[ وان كنت انا ادين فدينونتي حقلاني لست وحدي بل انا والآب الذي ارسلني. ]*
> 
> ...


جميل



> *لا  أظن إن هناك أوضح من هذه النصوص التى تدل على ان الآب غير  الأبن فيقول  المسيح أنا لست وحدى بل انا والآب الذى أرسلنى , ويُحاجيهم  بالناموس ويقول  لهم مكتوب فى الناموس أن شهادة رجلين رجلين رجلين يعنى  أثنين هى حق..من  هم الأثنين ؟ انا هو الشاهد لنفسى أى المسيح والآخر هو  الآب الذى أرسلة.  فكيف تقول ان المسيح هو الآب؟*


الآب غير الابن اى ان الآب أقنوم و الابن أقنوم آخر هذا صحيح , من قال ان المسيح هو الآب ؟



> ***[ Jn:5:31 ]-[ ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا. ]*
> 
> *[ Jn:5:32 ]-[ الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق. ]*
> 
> ...


قال هذا لأنه متجسد و اليهود بحسب تفكيرهم و ناموسهم يحتاجون  لشهود فيقول لهم ان هناك شهود آخرين كيوحنا المعمدان ( كما هو واضه فى العدد 33 ) و الآب ( كما هو واضح فى آية 32 ) و لكنه لم ينكر ان شهادته حق و يمكننا ان نرى هذا من الشواهد الآتية :
Joh 8:13  فقال له الفريسيون: «أنت تشهد لنفسك. شهادتك ليست حقا». 
Joh 8:14  أجاب يسوع: «وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق لأني أعلم من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب. وأما أنتم فلا تعلمون من أين آتي ولا إلى أين أذهب. 
Joh 8:15  أنتم حسب الجسد تدينون ( و من أجل هذا كلمهم حسب الجسد ) أما أنا فلست أدين أحدا. 
Joh 8:16  وإن كنت أنا أدين فدينونتي حق لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني. 
Joh 8:17  وأيضا في ناموسكم مكتوب: أن شهادة رجلين حق. 
Joh 8:18  أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني». 



> *من هو هذا الآخر؟ فى  النص رقم 37 يقول الآب الذى أرسله يشهد له , فكيف تقول ان المسيح هو الآب ؟*


يا عزيزى لم يقل اى مسيحى ان المسيح هو الآب !!!



> *** [ Jn:14:28 ]-[ سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم آتي اليكم.لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلتامضي الى الآب.لان ابي اعظم مني. ]*
> 
> *فكيف يكون المسيح هو الآب ويقول إبى اعظم منى؟
> *


مفيش فايدة :smil13: يا عزيزى لم يقل احد ان المسيح هو الآب !!!



> ***[ Gal:1:1 ]-[ بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بانسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب الذي اقامه من الاموات]*
> 
> *كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول بولس ان المسيح قد مات والآب هو الذى أقامة؟*


لأنه هو و الآب واحد عادى جدا !!



> *2- نقد النص من سياق النصوص:*
> 
> *نأخذ سياق النصوص من انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح العاشر 36:22 :*
> 
> ...


تفضل ملاحظاتك التى لا تهم الباحث مع احترامى لك 



> *1-  كان عيد التجديد فى  أورشليم وكان يسوع يتمشى فى الهكيل فأحتاط به اليهود  وسألوه سؤال: وهو هل  أنت المسيح ؟ لاحظ صديقى لم يكن السؤال هل أنت الله ؟  لم يكن السؤال هل انت  الله الأبن؟ لم يكن السؤال ها أنت الله الأقنوم  الثانى ؟*


يا عزيزى ان اعرف ما هو السؤال 



> *2-  أجابهم المسيح أنى  قولت لكم بمنتهى الوضوح أنى انا المسيح وأنتم لم  تصدقونى..فالمعجزات  والأعمال التى أنا اعملها بأسم الله (الآب) هى تشهد  له..تشهد له بماذا ؟  تشهد له بأنه هو المسيح..لان السؤال المصروح عليه هو  ان كنت انت المسيح  وهذه كانت إجابة المسيح.*


المشكلة ان صاحب الشبهة مش عارف من هو المسيح :new2:



> *3-  فقال لهم المسيح  ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافى وخرافه تسمع  صوته ويعرفها  فتتبعه..وهو يعطيها حياة أبدية ( سنعلق عليها فيما بعد كيف  يعطى المسيح  الحياة الأبدية وراجع يوحنا 3:17 ) ويقول لن تُهلك إلى الأبد  أى ان هذه  الخراف لن تهلك لانها آمنت به وسترث الحياة الأبدية وتحيا فيها  إلى الأبد.*


جميل و انا اعرف كيف يعطى المسيح حياة أبدية



> *4-  هنا الأهم يقول  المسيح: لا يخطفها أحد من يدى لأن الآب هو الذى أعطاه  أياها..ولا يخطفها  أحد من يدى الآب..هل لاحظت شىء يا صديقى النصرانى؟ *


نعم لاحظت , أن لا احد يقدر ان يخطف من يد الآب ( *وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي* ) و لا أحد يقدر ان يخطف من يد الابن ( *وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌمِنْ يَدِي* ) مما يدل على انهم واحد فى الجوهر لأنهما متساويين و هو عين ما قاله المسيح ( انا و الآب واحد ) و هو القول الذى تحاول انت تحريفه معنويا :boxing:


> *وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي ****وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي …..إذن هو واحد فى عدم خطف الخراف ليس أكثر.*


و انا اسألك سؤال كيف يساوى نفسه بالآب و يقول ان يده كيد الآب ؟؟

و بالنسبة لعبارة ليس أكثر فانا هفتكرها فى الآخر و نشوف ليس اكثر فعلا كقولك الكاذب ام لا :new4:



> *ان  المسيح يتكلم عن الخراف ويقول لا يقدر احد ان يخطفها منه  لان الاب الذى  اعطهاله ولا يقدر احد يخطفها من يدى الأب..ثم قال أنا والأب  واحد..أى واحد  فى عدم خطف الخراف منهم..وهذا ليس مجرد تأويل وإنما بدليل من  داخل الكتاب  المقدس..لنكمل*


أكمل اكاذيبك يا عزيزى 



> *5-ثم صار اليهود وتناولوا حجارة ليرجموه.. يا إلهى لماذا ؟ لماذا يرجموه هل أخطأ المسيح؟ ام هذا مجرد ادعاء ؟*


لا لم يخطئ هو بالفعل واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر



> *6- جاوبهم المسيح وقال لهم لماذا ترجمونى , فإنى أرأيتكم معجزات كثيرة من عند الله .. بسبب أى عمل منها ترجمونى؟*


طيب جميل



> *7-  ثم إتهموا المسيح  إتهام فظيع وبأفتراء واضح جداً..وقالوا له أنك أنت  إنسان تجعل نفسك  إلهاً..هل قال المسيح ذلك ؟ هل قصد المسيح بكلامه ذلك  الفهم؟ هذا هو إيمانك  يا صديقى يا نصرانى ان المسيح هو انسان وإله  ..فإيمانك هو عبارة عن  إتهامات اليهود للسيد المسيح..لنرى هل وافقهم  المسيح على فهمهم وإفترائهم ؟  لنرى*


لا يا عزيزى ايمانى ليس اتهمامات اليهود للمسيح فالمسيح ليس انسانا جعل نفسه الها كقول هؤلاء و انما هو الله بالحق هو الله المتجسد



> *8- 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ..رأيت  صديقى رد المسيح عليهم؟ وقال لهم أنتم مكتوب فى ناموسكم أنكم أيضاً آلهة  وقال آلهة لكل الانبياء الذى صارت إليهم كلمة الله..*


اذا فالذى أللهم هو كلمة الله فكم و كم يكون كلمة الله الذى يؤله هؤلاء ؟



> *ولكن هناك تلاعب صديقى  النصرانى ولنكتشفه سوياً لنرجع إلى هذا النص( أنا قلت إنكم آلهه ) ونرجع  للمزامير:*


تلاعب ؟ هذا التلاعب فى عقلك يا عزيزى



> *[ Ps:82:6 ]-[ انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. ]*
> 
> *لماذا لم يضع كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هذا النص بأكمله؟ وإنما أكتفى بذكر جزء منه وهو (أنا قولت إنكم آلهة) وحذف منه جملة (وبنو العلى كلكم) هذا تلاعب واضح انه يقتطع هذا النص من المزامير..*


و ما المشكلة ان يقتبس جزء من الآية ؟



> *وسأوضح لك ما سبب*


ورينى يا عزيزى



> *وهو ان المسيح فى النص القادم سيقول أنه (أبن الله) فكاتب الإنجيل أراد ان يوهم القارىء ان المسيح متفرد بالبنوة لانه اذا كان وضع جمله (وبنو العلى كلكم) لم يكن هناك فرق بين المسيح واليهود..وسيتضح ذلك من خلال النص القادم.*
> 
> *9- 36فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟,,هنا   يتبرىء المسيح من فكرهم ويقول لهم الذى قدسة الله(الآب) وأرسله إلى   العالم(أى انه رسول) تتهمونه بالتجديف لانه قال انه إبن الله ؟ رأيت بماذا   يفسر المسيح قول انا والاب واحد الذى اتهموه بالتجديف بعده؟ يفسره بأنه   يقصد بذلك القول بإنه أبن الله..لذلك حذف كاتب انجيل يوحنا جمله ( وبنو العلى كلكم) كى   يوهم القارىء بأن المسيح هو وحده إبن الله..وإبن الله لا تعنى الله لأن   اليهود كلهم أبناء الله وسنوضح ذلك فيما بعد إن شاء الله بالتفصيل والأتى   ملخص لسياق النصوص:*
> 
> ...


لا أعلم هذا جهل ام تدليس ام غباء و لكن للرد أقول :
ما الفرق بين بنوة المسيح لله و بين بنوة المسيح لله ؟
الفرق يا عزيزى ان المسيح ابن الله بالولادة اما نحن ابناء الله بالتبنى و اليك الأدلة أولا :
المسيح ابن الله بالولادة و هو الوحيد الذى هو ابنه بالولادة :
Psa 2:7  إني أخبر من جهة قضاء الرب. قال لي: [أنت ابني. أنا اليوم ولدتك. 
Psa 2:8  اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثا لك وأقاصي الأرض ملكا لك. 
Psa 2:9  تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد. مثل إناء خزاف تكسرهم]. 

فهذا هو ما صار من الله الآب الى الابن و ربما يرد احد عن جهل و غباء و ويقول ان هذا الكلام صار لداود و ليس للابن فأرد قائلا :
هل أعطى الله الآب داود الأمم ميراثا له و أقاصى الأرض ملكا له ليحطمهم بقضيب من حديد و مثل اناء يكسرهم ؟ بالطبع الاجابة لا و اما المسيح فكان هو ملك الملوك و رب الأرباب و لنرى هذا التطبيق على المسيح كلمة الله :

Rev 19:11  ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة، وإذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا، وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب. 
Rev 19:12  وعيناه كلهيب نار، وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة، وله اسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو. 
Rev 19:13  وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم، ويدعى اسمه «كلمة الله». 
Rev 19:14  والأجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض، لابسين بزا أبيض ونقيا. 
Rev 19:15  ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يضرب به الأمم. وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد، وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شيء. 
Rev 19:16  وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب: «ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب».

اذا فكما هو واضح ان المسيح هو ابن الله بالولادة و هو الوحيد الذى بالولادة وألا فما الذى تعنيه هذه الآية المقدسة :
Joh 3:16  لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. 
اذا فالمسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد بالولادة و بالطبع من يولد يجب ان يكون له نفس طبيعة ابيه فاذا كان الآب أزلى فالابن كذلك و ان كان أبدى فالابن كذلك فالابن يطابق الآب فى كل شئ فيما عدا ان يكون هو الآب و الآب يطابق الابن فى كل شئ فيما عدا ان يكون هو الابن و هو ما أوضحته انت من آيات أخرى فى الكتاب المقدس و سأثبت مساواة الآب بالابن فى النهاية كما وعدت

و اما الآن فاليكم الدليل الذى يؤكد اننا ابناء الله بالتبنى و ليس بالولادة :
Rom 8:15  إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضا للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ: «يا أبا الآب!». 
فاننا قد ولدنا مرّة أخرى من الله و لكن ليس ولادة الطبيعة اى لا نرث طبيعته و انما كما هو مكتوب :
Jas 1:18  شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه. 

أما المسيح فلم يولد بمشية الآب بل هو مولود منه بالطبيعة شئ ليس له علاقة بالأرادة و من هنا يظهر الاختلاف بين ولادتنا من الله التى صارت بالتبنى و بين ولادة الابن من الآب التى هى ولادة بالطبيعة

يتبع​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

إقتباس((لذلك حذف كاتب انجيل يوحنا جمله ( وبنو العلى كلكم) كى يوهم القارىء بأن المسيح هو وحده إبن الله..وإبن الله لا تعنى الله لأن اليهود كلهم أبناء الله وسنوضح ذلك فيما بعد إن شاء الله بالتفصيل والأتى ملخص لسياق النصوص)  إنتهى  الاقتباس
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الـــــــــرد عـــــلــــيه
من نفس الانجيل  ولنفس الكاتب الاصحاح الثامن يجيب على  افتراءات  دودى  النصاب  
_*  هل اليهود  بنو العلي وبنو الله*_ ؟
((33. أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟»
34. أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.
35. وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
36. فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً.
37. أَنَا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لَكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لأَنَّ كلاَمِي لاَ مَوْضِعَ لَهُ فِيكُمْ.
38. أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ».
39. أَجَابُوا: «أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ!
40. وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ.
41. أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ».
42. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي.
43. لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي.
4_*4. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.
45. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي.*_
46. مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟
47. اَلَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمَ اللَّهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ».
48. فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَناً إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟»
49. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ لَكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي.))  إنتهى الاقتباس.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مايو 2012)

1)-
سفر المزامير لم يكن مقسماً  فى القرن  ألآول الميلادى  إلى إصحاحات  وإلى ايات مرقمة تمثل كل منها وحدة صحيحة بحد ذاتها  فهو فى  ذلك العصر الاول المسيحى ... عبارة عن فقرات فقرات مترابطة .فالمسيح   او القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي أو من تريد أن تفترى يا  مظلم يا مجرم  لم يقتطع-ولم يدلس,,,نلاحظ هذا مثلا على الصليب المسيح نادى صارخاً بالاية الاولى من مزمور 22  وهو  يقصده كله بأكمله لانه كله يتحدث إجمالا عن المسيح..

2)-_الـــبـــنــوة  _  وشطط الصلاعمة فى فهمها 
+توجد البنوة اللى من ذات الجوهر والطبيعة  وهى بنوة المسيح الابن الاقنوم الثانى -كما تسميه للاب -وهى وحدانية داخل الجوهر  فى الذات الالهية الواحده. (الكيان الالهى الواحد).
+يوجد التبني وهو ألد أعداء الاظلام -لانه يعنى الانتساب لله والاتحاد معه أدبيا  فقط  بالطاعة للمقاصد الالهية والاشتراك فى  عمل الله بحفظ وصاياه, والمقصود بها  ( شعب الله المؤمن به)  -وفي وقت من الاوقات كان يتضمن قضاه بنى اسرائيل وكبار أحبارهم وعلمائهم وإنتهى ذلك(ما يتعلق ببنى إسرائيل) كلياً. ودليلنا فى ذلك :- اننا ابناء الله بالتبنى و ليس بالولادة من الطبيعة والجوهر :
Rom 8:15 إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضا للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ: «يا أبا الآب!». 
فاننا قد ولدنا مرّة أخرى من الله و لكن ليس ولادة الطبيعة اى لا نرث طبيعته و انما كما هو مكتوب :
Jas 1:18_* شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكى  *_ نكون باكورة من خلائقه. 
+بنوة اليهود  الادبية  أى الانتساب  الادبي والتوجه المعنوى -بحسب الانجيل ليوحنا الاصحاح الثامن -هم بنو ابليس \\  والمسيح شبه من لا يؤمنون بانجيله وبنوته لله ولا يسمعون كلامه بالزوان  الذى هو بنو الشرير(الانجيل بحسب متى 13الايه 38.). .
3)-
الرابط التالى يحمل تفسير أنا شخصياً مقتنع به 
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter.../Tafseer-Sefr-El-Mazamir__01-Chapter-082.html
___________________________________________________
اخيراً يا باشمهندس مولكا مولكان ياريتك   تقولنا  حل الفزورة -فى تعليق رقم 23# لان انا شخصياً غـُلب حمارى.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 مايو 2012)

راجع معاكم بعد مراجعة الموضوع بشكل دقيق ...تحياتي لجميع المشاركين والذين سيشاركون ...تحياتي لك مولكا


----------



## Abdel Messih (19 مايو 2012)

متابعة




> *3- نرد بنصوص أخرى على هذا النص:*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


و ما مشكلته ؟؟؟؟



> ***[ Jn:17:20 ]-[ ولست اسأل من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم. ]*
> 
> *[ Jn:17:21 ]-[ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فيناليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني. ]*
> 
> ...


لنفسر الآيات بالتفسير الصحيح بعيدا عن هذا الكلام الذى يوّضح جهل كاتبه بالكُتب الالهية

و نفسّر آية آية :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Joh 17:20  «ولست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط بل أيضا من أجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم 
Joh 17:21  ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني. 
Joh 17:22  وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد. 
Joh 17:23  أنا فيهم وأنت في ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد وليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتني وأحببتهم كما أحببتني. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
يطلب المسيح من الآب ان يكون المؤمنيين واحدا كما انه هو و الآب واحد
كما ما فائدتها ؟ على حد علمى هى للتشبيه يعنى على السبيل المثال لما نقول : هذا الأمر واضح كالشمس , لا يعنى هذا ان الأمر مستديرا و مضئ و سخن بدرجة حرارة اذا أقترب احد منها مات !!! الصورة هى صورة الأصل و لكنها ليست الأصل !! فلا أعلم كيف أخذت هذا المعنى و جعلت وحدة البشر مع بعضهم لبعض كوحدة الله الجامعة ؟!!!!
أيضا انا أرى ان الآية رقم 24 تقول :
Joh 17:24  أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم. 
فان محبة الآب للابن ليس لها مثيل و كذلك محبة الله الآبة لنا لأن الله غير محدود !! و لكن كيف يُحب الآب الابن قبل انشاء العالم اذا كان الابن مخلوقا ؟؟ فانه من العبث و من الغباء ان نظن ان الآب أحب شخصا غير موجود !!!



> *فقال المسيح:*
> 
> *** [ Jn:8:29 ]-[ والذي ارسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لاني في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه]*
> 
> *وهنا يؤكد المسيح ان الله الاب لا يتركه لان  المسيح يطيعه ويرضية  ويظل دائماً متذكر الاب وشرعه ووصاياه..إذن وضح معنى  قول المسيح أنا فى  الآب, اما قولة والآب فى فهذه النقطة وضحها الكتاب  المقدس بكل بساطه وهى  ان وصايا الله وتعاليمه بداخل المسيح , اى ان المسيح  جعل حياته فقط لله  وكرس حياته كلها من اجل توصيل الرساله التى جاء من أجلها  , وهى حث الناس  على التوبة لكى يرثوا الملكوت*


ليس بصورتك هذه فالابن من الطبيعى ان يفعل مشيئة الآب لأنهما واحد و لكن تفسيرك لقول المسيح  أنا في الآب والآب في قد فسّرته على هواك و لك لنأخ كلام المسيح :
Joh 14:9  قال له يسوع: «أنا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس! الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟ 
Joh 14:10  ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟ الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال. 
هل اى نبى يراه أى احد يراه الآب ؟


> *فقال المسيح:*
> 
> *[ Lk:5:32 ]-**[لم آت لأدعو ابرارا بل خطاة الىالتوبة] هذا ما جاء له المسيح أن يدعوهم للتوبة , *
> 
> *وقال ايضاً:[ Lk:4:43 ]-[ فقال لهم انه يبنغي لي ان ابشر المدن الأخر ايضا بملكوت الله لاني لهذا قد أرسلت. ] *


ليس هناك جديد !!



> *فلهذا قد أرسل ولا أجد أكثر من هذه النصوص  وضوحاً ولا قال المسيح أنى أرسلت من اجل الخطية الاصلية*


لأنه لم يرسل للخطية الأصلية فقط بل الى كل الخطايا


> *ولا ارسلت لانى اله  متجسد*


لم يقل أى مسيحى انه أرسل لأنه اله متجسد !!


> * وأحبكم وابذل نفسى من اجل خطية ادم وما إلى ذلك..*


كما قلت لك هو لم يبذل نفسه لأجل خطية آدم فقط هو بذل نفسه لأجل خطايا كل البشر :
Joh 3:14  «وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يرفع ابن الإنسان 
Joh 3:15  لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. 
Joh 3:16  لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. 
Joh 3:17  لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم. 



> *وبعد  ما قال المسيح  أنت اى وأنا فيك وهم فينا فقال الحكمة من ذلك وهى: ليؤمن  العالم أنك  أرسلتنى ..وهذا هو إيماننا كمسلمين ان المسيح رسول الله , فهل  تعيبوا علينا  أن نكون مؤمنين بالمسيح كما قال عن نفسه ؟*


لم ينكر اى مسيحى ان المسيح رسول و لكن نعيب عليكم لأنكم أتبعتم تجاديفكم على المسيح الاله الحقيقى يهوه المتجسد الذى لم يعرفه اسلامك و قرآنك و نبيك و لم تتذوقه انت طالما لا تريد الحق



> ***[ Cor1:6:16 ]-[ ام لستم تعلمون ان من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد لانه يقول يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. ]*
> 
> * [ Cor1:6:17 ]-[ واما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد. ]*
> 
> ...


تفسير الآية ببساطة اننا نصير متحدين بالله و ليس لها علاقة بوحدة الجوهر كما هو للآب و الابن معرفش لماذا وضع صاحب الشبهة هذه الآيات !!!



> *** “مقارنة بين الآب والابن”***


كلمة مقارنة أسقطت شبهتك تماما فإن سألتك أيهما أعظم الحصان ام ثمرة البطاطس ؟؟ بالطبع لم تجيب و ستعتبر سؤالى سؤالا غبيا حيث ان الحصان من جوهر حيوانى و ثمرة البطاطس هى خضار !!! فاذا سألتك ايهما اعظم محمد ام أحمد وقتها تستطيع الاجابة لأن الشخصين من نفس الجوهر فكونك تقيم مقارنة بين الآب و الابن هذا يعنى أنك تقر بأن الابن من نفس جوهر الآب و هو المطلوب الرد نجد صاحب الشبهة قد رد عليه فى جهله !!! :t16:



> *ا- الإرادة :*
> 
> *ارادة الاب:*
> 
> ...


من أين أتيت ان أرادة يسوع مختلفة عن أرادة الآب ؟؟ يا عزيزى اذا كانت ارادة يسوع مختلفة عن ارادة الآب لما قَبِل أرادة الآب !!
أيضا لا ننسى ان المسيح مصلوب نائبا عن كل البشرية فهو يطلب نيابة عنّا أرادة الآب لأن ارادته هى أرادة الآب !!


----------



## Abdel Messih (19 مايو 2012)

> *2- المشيئة :*
> 
> *[ Jn:5:30 ]-[ انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني]*
> 
> ...


من أين لك ان تقول ان ارادة الابن مختلفة عن ارادة الآب أى النصوص قالت هذا فاذا كنت انا أرى الكتاب يقول ان يسوع قال :
Joh 4:34  قال لهم يسوع: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله. 
مما يفيد بأن مشيئته ليست مختلفة عن مشيئة الآب فمن أين لهذا المدلس ان يفسر الكتاب كما يحلو له ؟؟



> *3- القدرة:*
> 
> *الآب قدير:*
> 
> ...


كذّاب قال *لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.* و لكننا كنا نرى ان الابن يستطيع ان يعمل اى شئ و فعل كثيرا من المعجزات و ما زال يصنعها فان دل هذا على شئ انما يدل على وحدته الدائمة بالآب فهو لا يقدر ان يفعل شيئا دون الآب هذا لأنه هو و الآب واحد و لذلك نرى ان الآب لا يفعل شيئا الا بالابن كما هو واضح فى الكُتب المقدس :
Joh 1:3  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. 
فهل لهذا نعدو الآب غير خالقا ؟ - حاشا - لأنه أيضا مكتوب :
Gen 1:1  في البدء خلق الله السماوات والارض. 

فان كان الآب يفعل شيئا انما هو يفعله بالابن و ان كان الابن يفعل شيئا فهو لا يفعله دون الآب لأنهما واحد أتنكر قول الكتاب الذى يقول ان الابن اله قدير ؟ فالآيات التى أتيت انت بها لا تنكر قدرة الابن و انما تبيّن جهلك لنرى ماذا قال الكتاب عن قدرة الابن :

Rev 1:4  يوحنا، إلى السبع الكنائس التي في أسيا: نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، ومن السبعة الأرواح التي أمام عرشه، 
Rev 1:5  ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين، البكر من الأموات، ورئيس ملوك الأرض. الذي أحبنا، وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه، 
Rev 1:6  وجعلنا ملوكا وكهنة لله أبيه، له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين. آمين. 
Rev 1:7  هوذا يأتي مع السحاب، وستنظره كل عين، والذين طعنوه، وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض. نعم آمين. 
Rev 1:8  أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، القادر على كل شيء. 

و أيضا :

Joh 15:5  أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان. الذي يثبت في وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا. 



> *  إذن هناك أختلاف فى القدرة, ولا يمكن أن تقول يسوع لا يقدر  بالجسد او  بالناسوت لان النص يقول ( الأبن) والأبن هو الأقنوم الثانى الذى  هو الله  الأبن , فكيف أحد الأقانيم يقدر والآخر لا يقدر , ونقول أن هناك  وحدة فى  الأقانيم وأنهم إله واحد ؟ فإذا كان كل أقنوم له صفات مُعينة  ومميزة عن  غيره من الأقانيم إذن هناك ثلاثة آلهه .*


فكرة الثلاثة آلهة هذه فى رأسك و رأس الهك خالص , تتبع اله لم يعرف شيئا عن المسيحية لا هو ولا نبيه ولا كل من يتبعه فان المسيحية لها سموّها الذى لم يرتقى له الهك ولا نبيّك فلا تطبق جهلهم على كتابنا المقدس الهنا القادر على كل شئ



> *4- العلم:*
> 
> *[ Mk:13:32 ]-[واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن الا الآب. ]*
> 
> ...


اذا كان الابن و هو خالق الأزمنة و الأوقات , فكيف تتهمه بأنه يجهل اليوم و الساعة ؟ كيف لا يمكن ان يعرف عذع الأعمال التى عملها هو بنفسه ؟ أذن , ينبغى ان نفحص هذه الأقول بعمق أكثر و ليس بجهلك يا هذا !!
يمكننا أن نرى بوضوح انه بكونه إلهاً فهو يعرف ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة حتّى لو قال انه لا يعرف مظهراً بذلك طبيعته الإنسانية فأنه تنبأ بكل ما سوف يحدث قبل هذا اليوم ثم قال ( ثم يأتى المنتهى ) فكيف له ان يعرف مجئ المنتهى الا اذا كان هو الله بالحق ؟؟ اذا فهو كاله لا يجهله و انما قال هذا مظهراً طبيعته البشرية الذى شاركنا بها فى كل شئ ما عدا الخطيئة



> *5- العظمة:*
> 
> *[ Jn:14:28 ]-[ سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم آتي اليكم.لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الآب.لان ابي اعظم مني. ]*
> 
> ...


لأجل تدبير الإخلاء جاء ليعلن لنا عن الآب فأخلى نفسه ليرد كل مجد للآب.
هل يعنى هذا ان الابن ليس عظيما ؟ - حاشا - :
Luk 1:31  وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. 
Luk 1:32  هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه 

بل و أيضا من نفس عظمة الآب لأنه يقول :

Joh 17:10  وكل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وأنا ممجد فيهم. 




> *6- الذات:*
> 
> *[ Jn:5:26 ]-[ لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ان تكون له حياة في ذاته. ]*
> 
> *نجد هنا أن الأب له حياة فى ذاتة , وقد أعطى الأب أن تكون  للأبن  حياة فى ذاتة , اذن هناك أختلاف فى الذات بين ألقانيم ونلاحظ أن النص  يقول  الأبن ويعتبر الأبن ألقنوم الثانى , فكيف يكون هناك أختلاف فى الذات  بين  الأقانيم؟*


ليس غريبا ان نرى ان الابن يقبل الحياة من الآب فى ذاته و طالما هو مولود من الآب بحسب الطبيعة فهو يحمل خصائص الآب .
مثال : النور الذى يأتى من الشمس يمكن ان يُقال عنه ان قَبِل شيئاً من الشمسلأنه يوجد على أية حال فيها , فإن دل قول الابن على شئ انما يدّل على مساوته بالآب لأن الأثنين لهما حياة فى ذواتهم و من هنا فالابن من نفس جوهر الآب

يتبع​


----------



## Abdel Messih (19 مايو 2012)

> *7- العدد:*
> 
> *[ Jn:8:16 ]-[ وان كنت انا ادين فدينونتي حقلاني لست وحدي بل انا والآب الذي ارسلني. ]*
> 
> ...


يا عزيزى محدش قال ان المسيح هو الآب كل ده من بنات أفكارك !!!!



> *أو كيف تقول أنهم واحد؟*


واحد فى الجوهر يا عزيزى كما قال الكتاب ( انا و الآب واحد ) و هو القول الذى تحاول انت تحريفه معنويا



> ***[ Jn:5:31 ]-[ ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا. ]*
> 
> *[ Jn:5:32 ]-[ الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق. ]*
> 
> ...


تم الرد على النقطة قبلا



> *8- المادة:*
> 
> *الأب:*
> 
> ...


لم ينكر أحد ان المسيح كان انسانا كاملا لحما و عظما و جسد و دم و ماء و الى آخره و لكنه هو أيضا الله
Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 
و فى ملئ الزمان أخذ جسدا و حلّ بيننا :
Joh 1:14  والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. 



> *9- التجديف:*
> 
> *[ Mt:12:32 ]-[ ومن قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.واما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي. ]*
> 
> ...


انا لا أرى هنا المقارنة بين الآب و الابن !!!
لكن لفهم الآيات أقول :
ان التجديف على المسيح خطية و تقبل المغفرة :
1Jn 1:8  إن قلنا إنه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا. 
1Jn 1:9  إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل، حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم. 
و أما ان جدف احد على الروح القدس فانما يؤدى هذا الى اطفاء الروح القدس و هو ما حذّر منه القديس بولس الرسول قائلا : لا تطفئوا الروح فمن أجل ذلك التجديف على الروح القدس سيطفئه بداخلنا و لن نستطيع ان نتوب بالتالى لا مغفرة



> *10- لمن يسلم الملك والخضوع:*
> 
> *[ Cor1:15:24 ]-[ وبعد ذلك النهاية متى سلم الملك للّه الآب متى ابطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة. ]*
> 
> ...


كون ان المُلك لله الآب فقط فهذا لا يعنى ان المُلك للابن ايضا لأن الآب فى الابن و الابن فى الآب لهذا نجد الكتاب يقول : Rev 19:16  وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب: «ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب». 



> *ونجد  أن الأقنوم الثانى الذى هو الأبن يخضع للأقنوم الأول الذى هو الآب ,  فكيف  يكون هناك وحدة فى الأقانيم ؟ ولا يمكن ان تقول سيكون خاضع بالجسد او   بالناسوت لان النص يقول (الأبن) والأبن هو الأقنوم الثانى ولا يمكن أن نقول   أن الأقنوم الثانى هو الجسد.*


1Co 14:32  وأرواح الأنبياء خاضعة للأنبياء. 

فالخضوع يا عزيزى يصنع السلام فلا يعنى خضوع الابن للآب أدنى من الآب



> *11- دخول الملكوت:*
> 
> *[ Mt:7:21 ]-[ ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات*
> 
> *نجد أنك لكى تدخل الملكوت ينبغى عليك أن تفعل إرادة الأب*


نعم ينبغى ان أعمل ارادة الآب لم ينكر أحد هذأ



> *وكما وضحنا أن هناك أختلاف فى الإرادة بين الله ويسوع, فكيف يكونوا واحد ؟*


وضحت و تم الرد عليك



> *12- الجلوس فى الملكوت:*
> 
> *-[ Mt:20:20 ]-[ حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا. ]*
> 
> ...


لقد أقتربا أبنى زبدى طالبين من المسيح كرامات سامية جدا فقول المسيح لهم لا أقدر لا يدل على ضعفه و عدم مقدرته و انما يدل على عدله فى اعطاء لكل شخص ما يستحقه و للتأكييد على قدرة الابن أضع هذه الآية:
Mat 19:28  فقال لهم يسوع: «الحق أقول لكم: إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر.
فاذا كانت الآية تعنى عدم مقدرته كما فهمت انت بجهلك كيف يقول انه هو الذى سيجلس على كرسى مجده و أعطى التلاميذ ان يجلسوا على أثنى عشر كرسيا يدينون أسباط بنى اسرائيل ؟؟



> *13- الأستطاعة:*
> 
> *الله الأب:*
> 
> ...


قد تم ايضا المقصود من هذه الآية سابقا



> *14- الأب يدفع ليسوع:*
> 
> *[ Jn:13:3 ]-[ يسوع وهو عالم ان الآب قد دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه من عند الله خرج والى الله يمضي. ]*
> 
> ...


أيضا تم ايضاحها سابقا



> *15- الله لا يموت , يسوع يموت:*
> 
> *تعتقد النصارى أن يسوع مات وهذا أساس إيمانهم ولكن الله لا يموت:*
> 
> ...


نحن لا نقول ان الذى مات هو اللاهوت و انما الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت فيسوع مات من جهة الجسد



> *16- الله الآب من أقام يسوع من الأموات:*
> 
> *[ Gal:1:1 ]-[ بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بانسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب الذي اقامه من الاموات]*
> 
> ...


أيضا اقامه من جهة الجسد و أريد ان أضع آية قد وضعها هو تقريبا دون انتباه منه !!
*[ Cor1:6:14 ]-[والله قد اقام الرب وسيقيمنا نحن ايضا بقوته. ]*
اذ ان فى الآية اعلان ان الذى مات هو الرب



> *17- التعاليم والأيمان للآب:*
> 
> *[ Jn:7:16 ]-[ اجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي ارسلني. ]*
> 
> ...


هذه الآيات المقدسة ان دلّت على شئ فانما تدل على واحدة الآب بالابن فكيف يقول المسيح : *الذي يؤمن بي ليس يؤمن بي بل بالذي ارسلني. *الا اذا كان هو و الذى أرسله واحد ؟





> *18 – يسوع يصلى للأب:*
> 
> *]-[ Lk:9:18 ]-[ وفيما هو يصلّي على انفراد كان التلاميذ معه.فسألهم قائلا من تقول الجموع اني انا*
> 
> ...


أيضا علينا ان نعرف انه صلّى حين ليس الجسد فمن جهة التدبير هو يصلى ليعلمنا الصلاة كما هو واضح :
Luk 11:1  وإذ كان يصلي في موضع لما فرغ قال واحد من تلاميذه: «يا رب علمنا أن نصلي كما علم يوحنا أيضا تلاميذه». 
فكان غرض الصلاة هو تعليم التلاميذ الصلاة أيضا هو بصفته نائب عن البشرية أمام العدل الالهى فهو يأخذ وظيفتنا فى الصلاة أى يصلّى عنا كما هو واضح :
Joh 17:9  من أجلهم أنا أسأل.



> *يا  إلهى كيف الله يصلى إلى الله ؟ لماذا أنت يا صديقى يا  نصرانى تُصلى إلى  يسوع ولا تصلى إلى من صلى إليه يسوع ؟ وكان يصلى على  أنفراد والتلاميذ  نيام لأن بعض النصارى يقولون يسوع كان يصلى ليعلم  التلاميذ ويعلمنا  الصلاة, ويتشدقون النصارى بإفتراء باهت على الأسلام  العظيم ويقولون عندما  تقولوا يا مسلمين ( صلى الله على محمد ) فيقولون كيف  الله يصلى ؟ اسألوا  أنفسكم اولاً كيف يكون يسوع هو الله ويصلى إلى الله؟  ولكن الرد على  الإفتراء هو أننا نقول ان الله يصلى ( على محمد ) وليس (  لمحمد ) كما كان  يسوع يصلى ( لله ) , والصلاة معناها اللغوى ( الدعاء) وأنت  تقول فى  الكنيسة لآبائك الكهنة ( صلي لى يا أبونا ) فهل يركع لك ويصلى لك  أنت , ام  يطلب من الله ؟ ولكن صلاة البشر سجود وركوع ودعاء , وصلاة  الملائكة  إستغفار , وصلاة الله على عبادة هى أى يثنى عليهم ويرفعهم درجات ,  والصلاة  تكون على كل المؤمنين وليس فقط على الرسل والانبياء {هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَحِيماً }الأحزاب43 ,   ونضرب مثلا صغيراً إذا قولت لك يا صديقى يا نصرانى صلى من أجلى , فماذا   تفهم ؟ سوف تفهم أنى أطلب منك أن تصلى لله من أجلى , حسناً ,*


تم الرد و هناك اضافات خارج الموضوع لم يتم الرد عليها



> *لنرى هذا النص  تقولون انتم أنه عن يسوع [ Ps:72:15 ]-[ ويعيش ويعطيه من ذهب شبا.ويصلّي لاجله دائما .اليوم كله يباركه ] فكيف تصلى أنت من أجل يسوع ؟ وكل هذا خارج نطاق الموضوع ولكن الشىء بالشىء يُذكر .*


هههههه انا معرفش ازاى فهمه كدا !! يا عزيزى هو الذى يصلى لأجل المسكين و البائس و ليس نحن من نصلى من اجله !!
Psa 72:9  أمامه تجثو أهل البرية وأعداؤه يلحسون التراب. 
Psa 72:10  ملوك ترشيش والجزائر يرسلون تقدمة. ملوك شبا وسبأ يقدمون هدية 
Psa 72:11  ويسجد له كل الملوك. كل الأمم تتعبد له 
Psa 72:12  لأنه ينجي الفقير المستغيث والمسكين إذ لا معين له. 
Psa 72:13  يشفق على المسكين والبائس ويخلص أنفس الفقراء. 
Psa 72:14  من الظلم والخطف يفدي أنفسهم ويكرم دمهم في عينيه. 
Psa 72:15  ويعيش ويعطيه من ذهب شبا. ويصلي لأجله دائما. اليوم كله يباركه. 



> *فبعد هذه الفروق الواضحة الجلية تقولون أن الله هو يسوع ويسوع  هو الله؟*


لم يقل احد ان الله هو يسوع بل قلنا ان يسوع هو الله
ما الفرق بين القول بأن المسيح هو الله و الله هو المسيح ؟



> *تقولون أنهم واحد ؟*


نعم



> *كيف ؟*


لأنه هو الاله الحقيقى



> *من أين هذا المعتقد؟*


الرب هو الذى أعلن



> * من أين هذه العقول  التى تفهم اللا معقول؟*


نحن نفهم كل ما هو معقول كون عقلك لا يرقى لفهم الالهيات فهذه ليست مشكلة المسيحيين



> *أم أننا لابد أن نلغى العقول لكى نفهم اللامعقول؟*


بل لابد ان نلغى العقول لنتبع اله كالهك و نبى كنبيك



> *هدانا الله وإياكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه.*


الله بتاعك انا لا اعرفه لأنى عرفت الاله الحقيقى

*تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**م*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (19 مايو 2012)

آسف نسيت أضع آخر حاجة


> و بالنسبة لعبارة ليس أكثر فانا هفتكرها فى الآخر و نشوف ليس اكثر فعلا كقولك الكاذب ام لا :new4:



بالطبع اذا عددنا اوج التشابه بين الآب و الابن فلن نحصيها و لكن انا سأضع فقط 5 تشابهات و سأكتفى بها و أظن النقطة دى كان المفترض أضعها فى الأول طبقا *لهذه المشاركة *حيث ان منها سأثبت ان الابن واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر*

أولاًًًً : أزلية و أبدية الآب و الابن :
الابن :
*[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 1:8  أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، القادر على كل شيء. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
الآب :
[Q-BIBLE]
Isa 48:12  «اسمع لي يا يعقوب. وإسرائيل الذي دعوته. أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر 
[/Q-BIBLE]

ثانياً : الآب هو الخالق و الابن هو الخالق :
الابن :
Joh 1:3  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. 
الآب :
Neh 9:6  أنت هو الرب وحدك. أنت صنعت السماوات وسماء السماوات وكل جندها والأرض وكل ما عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وأنت تحييها كلها. وجند السماء لك يسجد. 

ثالثاً : الآب يهب الروح القدس و الابن كذلك :
الابن :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 20:22  ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم: «اقبلوا الروح القدس. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
الآب :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 14:16  وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد 
Joh 14:17  روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

رابعاً : الروح القدس هو روح الآب و الابن :
الابن :
[Q-BIBLE]
Isa 11:1  ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن من أصوله 
Isa 11:2  ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
الآب :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 10:20  لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

خامساً : الآب هو الملك و الابن كذلك :
الابن :
[Q-BIBLE]
Dan 7:13  [كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه. 
Dan 7:14  فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
الآب :
[Q-BIBLE]
1Co 15:24  وبعد ذلك النهاية متى سلم الملك لله الآب متى أبطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مايو 2012)

_*رصــــــــد 3​*_إقتباس
8- 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ..رأيت صديقى رد المسيح عليهم؟ وقال _لهم أنتم مكتوب فى ناموسكم أنـكـم أيضاً آلـهة _وقال آلهة لكل الانبياء الذى صارت إليهم كلمة الله..ولكن هناك تلاعب صديقى النصرانى ولنكتشفه سوياً لنرجع إلى هذا النص( أنا قلت إنكم آلهه ) -))إنتهى الاقتباس
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الــــــرد عــــليه :
الحقيقة أنا أكتشفت_* التلاعب *_من طرف المفبرك المظلم مما   إستفزنى لسرعة التعقيب دون إنتظار إنتهائي وإنتهاء إخوتى من الرد
فهنا المفبركاتى  يغير صياغة نص آيه  المزمور ليصور بألفاظ من عندياته هو ان المسيح يقول لليهود الذين أمامه 
_*كلكم آلهه
كلكم بنو العلي 
كلكم وأنا منكم أبناء الله*_
فهل هذه هى الحقيقة وهل هكذا يكون البحث العلمى وهل هذا ما تقوله تفسيرات مزمور 82


----------



## الأميرة (19 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أريد منكم جميعا شيء آخر..
> 
> *هذه الجملة التي كتبها المسلم تعبر عن مدى فهمه وتفكيره وعلمه وتبين بوضوح الخراب الموجود في عقله، هل تستطيعون إستخراج ما هو المضحك في هذا الكلام؟*




*
*أعتقد أن المسلم اثبت بكلامه ان المتحدث في سفر المزامير هو المسيح  اي الله والسؤال المنطقي من المتحدث بسفر المزامير ؟؟؟؟؟​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مايو 2012)

*أستاذة الأميرة، في البداية ، ليس هذا ما اقصده على الإطلاق..
ولكن هناك شيء مهم، هذا الموضوع هو للمشتركين في دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي التي إنتهى منها الشق النظري..
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2012)

*هل تقصد مولكا ثقافة الإقتباس فى ذلك الوقت؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مايو 2012)

*



هل تقصد مولكا ثقافة الإقتباس فى ذلك الوقت؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ايضا.. 

دي حاجة سهلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا





فين باقي الناس مش بيردوا ؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2012)

*ممكن أخى مولكا لسهولة الرد تقسيم خطوات الرد الى أجزاء ثم نطلب من الجميع البدء فى جزء جزء فمثلا نطلب من كل شخص عمل فهرس لنقااط رده كبداية ثم بعد ذلك نتفق على النقط الهامة التى ستتواجد كفرس لردود الجميع وليكن اتفقنا ان الرد مثلا سيلخص فى 10 نقاط أو محاور رئيسة ثم نقسم مثلا هذه النقا ط الى ثلاثة أجزاء كل جزء يحتوى ثلاث او أربع نقاط ونجعل نهاية زمنية محدده لنناقش كل نقطة حتى وان كان ذلك سيستلزم فتح موضوع فرعى لكل عضو لتوجيهه الى ما ينقصة او ما أخطأ فيه أو مايمكن أن يؤخذ ضد الرد على الموضوع وليس لصالحة اعتقد الاقتراح وصلك .
منتظر رأيك أخى مولكا ورد باقى الأعضاءز
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مايو 2012)

*هذا تعقيد أخي سمعان، كل شخص يرى ما يفعله بنفسه..
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مايو 2012)

_*رصــــــــد4*_
​  إقتباس   
((8- المادة:

الأب:

[ Jn:4:24 ]-[الله روح.والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا. ]

الأبن:

[ Lk:24:39 ]-[ انظروا يديّ ورجليّ اني انا هو.جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي. ]

نجد أن الأب روح , ويسوع جسد ولحم وعظام , إذن هم مختلفين حتى فى المادة.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
 +>>>>>>>>>>>>>>_الـــــــــــرد عليه _

هنا  النبوغ  فى الثلاث صفات  الحقد والجهل والغباء. 
جعله ينهار بنا إلى هذا المستوى المنحط فكرياً.
جعله يقارن  بين أشياء لا تقارن ولا تجتمع معاً فى مقارنة -من حيث الاساس العقيدى.
فالابن اللوغوس  ازلى وأبدى  وهو كأقنوم له ذات  جوهر الآب وقدره  وأزليته ووجوده فى كيان واحد هو الله الواحد...  لكن اللوغوس الالهى -(الابن )  إتخذ طبيعة بشرية من جسد ونفس وروح أنسانى   طبيعياً تاما كاملا دون أن يفقد أزليتة ولا كونه الله -كل ما لله فهو له-  _*((كل ما للاب *__* هو لى *_))  فى نفس الانجيل وفى نفس النصوص التى يدلس المجرم المظلم بتهرئتها  وتقطيعها والالتفاف على سياقها  - ليعلم الصيع  طرفه كيف يضللون  المسيحين - خداعا طبعا عن نصوصهم الصريحة.
هل  مجد لاهوت الآب  فى مقارنةٍ  مفترضه مع جسد المسيح الانسانى الذى لبسه فى ملء الزمان لاتمام مهمة الفداء؟؟؟
هل الطبيعة الالهية تُقارن  ويزج بها  فى مقارنة مع جسد الابن الذى به أخلى مجده -
(( آخذاً صورة عبد  وإذ وجد  فى الهيئة كأنسان وضع ذاته وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب)) .!!؟؟ _*وهل ألابن ليس له - من حيث طبيعته  قبل التجسد ذات المجد   وذات  الروح وذات  الحياة وذات المجد*_ , إثبت بالمستندات والادلة والبراهين  القانونية الموثقة. فأنت تقارن وتناقش حاليين ليسوا فى حال المقارنة او المناقشة ؟؟؟؟ مرة  آخرى  نجده  يستبدل لفظة (الآب) بلفظة _*(الله)*_ بطريقة حرفية كما لو كانت بديلاً ويتجاهل أن (الله) إيلوهييم  إله المسيحيين  هو* ألآب و الإبن والروح القدس*.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2012)

*هل (أنا والاب واحد)  سؤء تفاهم ؟!*

*@>أعــتــقــد* أن العمود الفقارى هنا  فى هذه الشبهه  هو  الخلط  بين ما  قيل -من قبل الوحى الالهى  عن ناسوت المسيح من حيث كونه شابه إخوته  شابههم فى كل شئ -ماخلا الخطية وحدها - وهو  فى حالة إخلاء  مجده - ظاهرياً خلال فترة تجسده المحيى من جهه . ’,ولاهوته (_*هـــو*_)المحيي الازلى الواحد مع الآب  فى الجوهر-المساو  للآب فى الجوهر  بغير  تحول أو ملاشاه أو إحلال لآقنوم الابن بديلاً محل اقنوم الاب  من  جهه اخرى .[/QUOTE]

@_*> تجنب المُزيف اللجؤء لأى تفسيرات إطلاقاً لاباء المسيحية  لا تراث تاريخى 

ولا أباء معاصرين -  لا شرقيين ولا  غربين .
+ وجد  أن من أصول النطاعة والتدليس أن يقوم هو بتفسير ((كسور ))الايات والنصوص وفق تفسيره الزائف .
-تفسيره قائم على مقارنة لاهوت ألآب وماله - بناسوت الابن وما يترتب عليه.
-تفسيره قائم على تأؤيل  النص-فالقاعدة آلا  إجتهاد مع النص 
فالمسيح قال باليونانية انا والآب  شخص واحد. لان الاب والابن والروح القدس أله واحد لكن ألآب ليس هو الابن .والعكس صحيح .
-فسر المحرف المخرف    عامداً المغالطة  فى الخلط العمدى بين الوحدانية الاعتبارية الرمزية (المؤمنين -الرسل )  بالوحدانية العنصرية الجوهريه . ونفس الشئ الارسالية الاعتبارية المعنوية بإرسالية الاب للابن كتوهج الشمس أو توهج النار الذاتى التلقائي.
وهكذا دواليك  عمد إلى ألانتقاص من شان  إقنوم الابن - دساً منه - بنسب ما يخص الرسل والمؤمنين به -لفرضية   كونه مجرد واحد ضمن مجموع وهو نفس منطقهم فى (( شبهه أبي وأبيكم))- من تخريجات عندياتية وتفسيرات خصوصية إظلامية إجرامية .
+ المهاجم يطعن فى صحة وقانونية الانجيل بحسب يوحنا  تارة ثم ينتقي من (كسور ) و(أجزاء ) أياته ما يفيد تأؤيلاته الانتقائية المحوّرة_ فهل هكذا يكون البحث العلمى أكاديمياً نقبل النص أم نتركه ؟ظ قانونى أم لا؟؟
-لم يهتد اليها قط أحد من جهابذة وفطاحل التفسير الابائي وعلماء اللغة اليونانية قبل ظهور  ((من إدعى  ما ليس حقيقياً)).  فهل اصول اللغة اليونانية المكتوب بها الانجيل . وهل ما فهمه الرسل السبعين  والتلاميذ الاثنى عشر .كلهم مبنى على فهم خاطئ. وهل ما نفسر به كتابنا المقدس مجرد (سؤء تفاهم)  للنصوص والسياقات - هل نحن إذن  المقصودين؟؟  أم أن الاخطاء مقصودة من طرف من لهم غرض خبيث وتلاعب فى البحث العلمى ومغالاطات بآلآف المؤلفة.تؤكد سبق الاصرار والترصد فى التضليل والتدليس الخبيث*_.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2012)

بسم الثالوث الأقدس
التطبيق 2 لدورة اللاهوت الدفاعى
الرد على شبهة أنا والآب واحد
*العمود الفقرى للشبهة : محاولة اثبات ان انا والآب واحد تعنى واحد فى الهدف وليس الجوهر*
*الرد :*
*1- كيف فهمها اليهود اصحاب الكتاب؟.*
*2-هل انكر المسيح فهم اليهود ام اثبته؟ .*
*3- هل فهم اليهود يعارض التقليد المكتوب والمنقول؟ .*
*4- الكلمة  فى سياقها اللغوى .*
*5-التأكيد على المساواه فى الجوهر من حيث الجوانب المختلفه .*
*6- بعض التفسيرات المسيحية للنص .*
*1-فهم اليهود اصحاب الكتاب لقول السيد المسيح:*​ *من  القواعد المنطقية لفهم اى نص قاله صاحبه هو فهمه وفقا للمعنى الذى يفهمه  من يوجهه اليهم الحديث ووفقا للمعتقد والثقافه السائده فى هذا العصر وليس  وفقا لما قد يفهمه من أتى بعد هذا العصر بقرون فلنحاول ان نتصور مشهد رد  فعل اليهود على أقوال السيد المسيح  له المجدكيف كان*​[Q-BIBLE]
*"**لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، بل لأجل تجديف، فأنك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها" يوحنا 33:10*​[/Q-BIBLE]  *هكذا  فهم اليهود كلام المسيح بأنه  ادعاء واضح بانه الله ولم يفهموه اطلاقا  انها مجازا عن الوحده فى الهدف فاليهود لم يكونوا ببعيدين عن كلام الأنبياء  حتى يختلط عليهم الأمر بل هم أمة الأنبياء والكتب .*​ *فهل عزيزى القارئ نترك فهم اليهود الموجه لهم كلام المسيح لنأخذ بفهم شخص فى القرن العشرين له ثقافه *​ *مختلفه بل ومعاديه لليهود وللاهوت المسيح ........ أى منطق هذا؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ *وهل  كان المسيح قاصرا عن استخدام الألفاظ التى يصل بها مايريده ويوافق الثقافه  اليهوديه حتى لايختلط عليهم الفهم ويحاولوا رجمه؟!!!!!!!!!*​ *وهل كان المسيح له المجد يطلق الكلام دون ان يعرف على اى الوجوه سوف يفهم أو يؤول ؟. 
وهل ارسال شخص لايتمكن من التعبير عن الرسالة التى أرسله بها الله للناس  ....الا يعد هذا انتقاصا من قدرة الله عزوجل على حسن أختيار أنبيائه  ومرسليه؟*​ يتبع>>>>>​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مايو 2012)

> *أعــتــقــد*  أن العمود الفقارى هنا  فى هذه الشبهه  هو  الخلط  بين ما  قيل -من قبل  الوحى الالهى  عن ناسوت المسيح من حيث كونه شابه إخوته  شابههم فى كل شئ  -ماخلا الخطية وحدها - وهو  فى حالة إخلاء  مجده - ظاهرياً خلال فترة تجسده  المحيى من جهه . ’,ولاهوته (_*هـــو*_)المحيي  الازلى الواحد مع الآب  فى الجوهر-المساو  للآب فى الجوهر  بغير  تحول أو  ملاشاه أو إحلال لآقنوم الابن بديلاً محل اقنوم الاب  من  جهه اخرى .



*سامحني، لأ، ليس هذا هو العمود الفقري للشبهة كلها! هذا من ضمن تشتيته وأخطاؤه (التفسير بالمزاج)، لكن ليس هذا هو العمود الفقري في الشبهة، 

تذكر تعريف العمود الفقري للشبهة: هى النقطة أو الجزء في الشبهة الذي لو عرفته وضربته لا تحتاج إلى أن ترد على أي شيء آخر في الشبهة ويكون كل كلامه المضاد قد أصبح خطا تلقائياً..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مايو 2012)

*



  العمود الفقرى للشبهة : محاولة اثبات ان انا والآب واحد تعنى واحد فى الهدف وليس الجوهر

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس هذا أيضا هو العمود الفقري للشبهة، فهذا تفسير منه أو محاولة تفسير منه، لكن ما الذي لو أثبته من النصوص نفسها بطريقة ما، ينهدم كل الموضوع عليه؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2012)

*2-هل انكر المسيح فهم اليهود ام اثبته؟ .*
*الطبيعى  فى موقف رب المجد يسوع المسيح إذا حاول أن يتنصل من فهم اليهود لكلامه بأنه الها هل هو:*
*التأكيد على سوء فهمهم لقصده وتبرؤه من فهمهم هذا بل والتأكيد على أنه مجرد إنسانا وليس الها  .*
*أم الرد بان يؤكد على استخدامه لنفس اللفظة التى استخدموها وحاولوا رجمه بسببها؟*
*بالطبع اترك الرأى فى تسأولى هذا لعزيزى القارئ وننتقل الى ارض الحدث لمشهد رد المسيح على اليهود*
[Q-BIBLE]

*John 10:34 أَجَابَهُمْ** يَسُوعُ**: «أَلَيْسَ** مَكْتُوبًا** فِي** نَامُوسِكُمْ**: أَنَا** قُلْتُ** إِنَّكُمْ** آلِهَةٌ؟*
*John 10:35 إِنْ** قَالَ** آلِهَةٌ** لأُولئِكَ** الَّذِينَ** صَارَتْ** إِلَيْهِمْ** كَلِمَةُ** اللهِ،** وَلاَ** يُمْكِنُ** أَنْ** يُنْقَضَ** الْمَكْتُوبُ،*
*John 10:36 فَالَّذِي** قَدَّسَهُ** الآبُ** وَأَرْسَلَهُ** إِلَى** الْعَالَمِ،** أَتَقُولُونَ** لَهُ**: إِنَّكَ** تُجَدِّفُ،** لأَنِّي** قُلْتُ**: إِنِّي** ابْنُ** اللهِ؟*
*John 10:37 إِنْ** كُنْتُ** لَسْتُ** أَعْمَلُ** أَعْمَالَ** أَبِي** فَلاَ** تُؤْمِنُوا** بِي**.*
*John 10:38 وَلكِنْ** إِنْ** كُنْتُ** أَعْمَلُ،** فَإِنْ** لَمْ** تُؤْمِنُوا** بِي** فَآمِنُوا** بِالأَعْمَالِ،** لِكَيْ** تَعْرِفُوا** وَتُؤْمِنُوا** أَنَّ** الآبَ** فِيَّ** وَأَنَا** فِيهِ**».*

[/Q-BIBLE]  *هنا عزيزى القارئ يتضح أن السيد المسيح له المجد لم يتنصل  من اتهامهم له بجعل نفسه الها ولكنه يؤكد على انه اذا كانت استخدمت هذه  الكلمة مع من صارت اليهم كلمة الله فما بالهم باستخدامها مع من قدسه الله **وارسله  للعالم الوحيد الذى له هذا اللقب بالحقيقى أيعتبرون هذا تجديف؟!!!!!!!!!  بالطبع لهجة المسيح الاستنكاريه على اعتراضهم على جعل نفسه الها واضحه فى  النص وهى بعيدة تماما عن صيغة النفى التى يحاول المشكك ان يجعلها صيغة حال  كلام المسيح فى هذا النص.*
*بل نجد المسيح مستكملا رده على اعتراضهم يعلن لهم ان كلامه يعنى بالحق  انه ابن الله بل ويعلن ان اعماله هى ذات اعمال الآب  لم يقل ان اعماله هى  اعمال نبى لكن مصدرها كله يأتى من القوه الالهية الوحيدة فى العالم وليست  منه بل نجده ينسب الاعمال لنفسه فيقول "أعمل أعمال أبى"*
*ويختم رده عليهم بتأكيد انه فى الآب والآب فيه وهو ماجعل هياج اليهود يزيد عليه فنجدهم*[Q-BIBLE]

*John 10:39**يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ*
[/Q-BIBLE]
*يتضح عزيزى القارئ  ان المسيح لم ينكر لاهوته ولم يدافع بأنه مجرد نبى اعماله مصدرها مرسله بل  نجد العكس تماما كان هو رده عليهم فهل بعد هذا يستمر طارح الشبهه فى القول  بأن "انا والآب واحد" تعنى مجرد*
*وحدة الهدف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
 يتبع >>>>>​


----------



## Abdel Messih (20 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> ليس هذا أيضا هو العمود الفقري للشبهة، فهذا تفسير منه أو محاولة تفسير منه، لكن ما الذي لو أثبته من النصوص نفسها بطريقة ما، ينهدم كل الموضوع عليه؟
> *



العمود الفقرى هو انه يحاول ان يثبت ان الابن غير مساوى للآب و لهذا كان دائما يحاول بكل تدليس ان يجرّد الابن من الالوهية


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2012)

*3- هل فهم اليهود يعارض التقليد المكتوب والمنقول .*

*يأتىفهم اليهود لقول رب المجد يسوع له المجد مطابقا تماما للمراد من كلامه يتضح من ذلك من خلال التقليد المنقول للكنيسة سواء مكتوبا أو شفهيا عن لاهوت رب المجد يسوع ونسرد فى هذا المقام بعض الشواهد الكتابيه التى تؤكد هذا الإتفاق*
 [Q-BIBLE] 
*John 1:1 *فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.

*هو الخالق*


*John 1:3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.*

*1Tim 3:16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.*

*Acts 20:28 اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ
*
*.*
*Jude 1:25 الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.*

[/Q-BIBLE]  *سؤال فرعى : هل هناك إختلاف بين بنوة المسيح لله وبين بنوة سائر البشر المؤمنين لله ؟*
*ننتقل الى تسأول بسيط هل الكتاب المقدس يشهد ان بنوة المسيح لله تماثل بنوة سائر البشر له اى تماثل البنوة المقصودة فى الآيه*
   [Q-BIBLE]

*Ps 82:6 أَنَا قُلْتُ: إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ وَبَنُو الْعَلِيِّ كُلُّكُمْ.*

 [/Q-BIBLE] 
*لنترك الكتاب المقدس يرد أولا بشواهده وبعدها لنا تعليق*
 [Q-BIBLE] 
*Luke 1:35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.*

*John 1:18 اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.*

*John 3:16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*

*1John 4:9 بِهذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ*
 [/Q-BIBLE]*.* *ويتضح الفرق اكثر فى عبرانيين الإصحاح الأول*[Q-BIBLE]

*Heb 1:5 لأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ:«أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟ وَأَيْضًا:«أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا»؟*
*Heb 1:6 وَأَيْضًا مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ:«وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ».*
*Heb 1:7 وَعَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ يَقُولُ:«الصَّانِعُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ رِيَاحًا وَخُدَّامَهُ لَهِيبَ نَارٍ».*
*Heb 1:8 وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ:«كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*Heb 1:9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ».*
*Heb 1:10 وَ «أَنْتَ يَارَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.*
*Heb 1:11 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى،*
*Heb 1:12 وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ أَنْتَ، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى».*
*Heb 1:13 ثُمَّ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ:«اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ»؟*
*Heb 1:14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ*
 [/Q-BIBLE] *!.*
*أيضا فى سفر الأمثال *

   [Q-BIBLE]

*Prov 30:4 مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟*

 [/Q-BIBLE]  *مما سبق عرضه من بعض الشواهد الكتابيه يتضح ان مفهوم بنوة المسيح لله يختلف عن بنوتنا له فنحن ابناء الله بالتبنى لأنه خلقنا وفدانا أما بنوة المسيح لله فهى بنوة فريدة ووحيدة ومختلفه عن بنوتنا لله فهى بنوة فى الجوهر الالهى بنوة العقل للذات بنوة تعنى فى مضمونها الوحده لا الإنفصال والشواهد التى قدمتها أنفا كفيلة بأن توضح هذه الفكرة.*
*وبالتالى مماذكرته سابقا يتضح بقوة سبب تمسكنا كمسيحين بشهادة المسيح عن نفسه بأنه ابن الله كدليل قوى على لاهوته. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2012)

> هو لا يستطيع ان يضع موضوع جديد لأنه عضو جديد أنظر :


*أنا أعرف هذا أخى الحبيب لذا اقترحت عليه أن يكتب سؤاله بصيغة مفهومة حتى أقوم بنقلة فى موضوع منفصل.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2012)

لاحظنا كيف أن المدلس فى  التمرين العملى  رقم ( 1)-   وجه الاتهامات والسباب ل(ألاناجيل الثلاثة ألاولى و-إتهمها )  بالتدليس  فى واقعة حديث الرب يسوع المسيح عن   مجئ  إيليا  الحقيقي  بشخصه وشخصيته وذات سلوكه   (الانجيل بحسب متى 17الايات من 10والى13 
(( قبل  مجئ  يوم الرب الشهير المخوف  )) وكيف تحدث عن مجئ  يوحنا المعمدان  أعظم مواليد النساء نبياً  وأعظم  من نبي   الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح11والايات من 7 الى الايه19... (بروح  إيليا وقوته ) الانجيل بحسب لوقاالاصحاح 1الايه17 
و(أن إيليا قد جاء أولاً   وعملوا  به  كلما  أرادوا ) الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح17 الايه12.
إذن إيليا الحقيقي بشخصه سيأتى وهو ما أكد عليه المسيح فى الانجيل بحسب متى 17  وسيرد الابناء والاباء الى قلوب متحابة فى الحق والبر بعد فتنة شر وخصام. ...  المدلس (إمتدح )  الانجيل  بحسب يوحنا  لانه  أمين  فى السرد  ..وعاب على الاناجيل قولها الذى لم تقله لا تصريحا ولا تلميحاً  ان إيليا هوهو يوحنا المعمدان بشخصه ولحمه وذاته  وحياته....  وقال مانصه أن الاناجيل الثلاثة  ((دلست))-ولا  غرابة مادام مدعوماً من أجهزة الاستخبارات للبوليس السياسي المنحاز دينيا الذى لايعرف إيبيهات كمبيوترات شبكة المهلس يا حرام – يعرف فقط ذلك الذى لهانى نظير مدون  نجع حمادى-كاروز الحب – وجمال مسعود ومايكل نبيل سند وأيمن منصور دون غيرهم..
نعود إلى الغلام المخلد الذى لاينزف  ميمودودى-  فلإن لا رأى  ثابت ولا مبدأ  أمين   ولا  أخلاق شريفة   ولا خطاب واحد وحيد   للحرباءات التى   علُّمت وتُعلـم  هذه العقيده الشيطانية المؤسسه على النصب والخداع زيفاً ليس إلا .    عاد الان يتهم   الانجيل بحسب يوحنا   وكاتبه الرسول الانجيلي الموحى اليه بالروح القدس   بالتدليس .وسببه فى ذلك  أن الرسول  حسب _ زعم ميمى _ تحاشي إكمال شاهد المزمور82 ((  وبنو العـــلي كلكم )) ليلق فى روع المتلق  أن بنوة المسيح لله مميزة  ومختلفة عن بنوتنا لله –
فلو كان  بحسب هذا التشويه لكان تلافي عبارة(( إنى صاعد إلى ابي الذى هو أبيكم وإلهى الذى هو إلهكم ))  يو 20الايه18 الشهيرة التى  لا تخلو   محاورة إظلامية من الاستعانة بها .وكم إستلهم كل مهرطق او صاحب بدعة من سؤء  فهمه الخاص  ومن سؤء تقديره الذاتى  -عقيدة فاسدة .
ألان لنا جولة فى نصوص الانجيل بحسب معلمنا يوحنا لنعرف  من هو الآب ومن هو الإبن  وكيف هما =هو واحد بلا إمتزاج ولا ملاشاه ولا إفتئات ولا إنفصال ولا تضاد.ولا تغيير.
@@@الانجيل بحسب معلمنا يوحنا الاصحاح الرابع عشر
•	+((1. «لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي.
•	2. فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً
•	3. وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً
•	4. وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ».
•	5. قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟»
•	6. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.
•	7. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ».
•	8. قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا».
•	9. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟
•	10. أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.
•	11. صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا.
•	12. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضاً وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي.
•	13. وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ.
•	14. إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.
•	15. «إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ
•	16. وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ
•	17. رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.
•	18. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.
•	
•	19. بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضاً وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ.
•	20. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ.
•	21. اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي».
•	22. قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟»
•	23. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.
•	24. اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
•	25. بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ.
•	26. وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.
•	27. «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.
•	28. سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي.
•	29. وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ.))   إنتهى  الإقتباس من الوحى الالهى بنصه القدسى
•	++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
•	وسؤألى إلى  ميمى  هل يجرؤ    من تعتقد كونه  رسولا من الله   على قول كهذا تعبيرات.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2012)

نصرانى يقول:
الرد  عليه : ظهرتم على حقيقة أخلاقكم – سبا وكنية وتنابذا بالالقاب وسعيا للاهانات –لاخفاء ذل وضعف الحوار.
الـــــرد عليه
من قالك ان الاب (وحده) هو الله فقط لا غير ؟؟
الــرد المليان على عابدى الأنسان :
المسيح نفسه هو اللى قالنا كدة و قال شهادة الاسلام:
يسوع قال :
<<أيها الآب ,هذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك انت الأله الحقيقى <<< وحدك >>> <<وحدك >> <<وحدك>> و يعرفوا يسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته <<رسوووولا كريما >> يوحنا (17:3)
---------
@_*الـــــــــــرد *_على (فوارغ )  تابعى (...)السرقات والمزايدات  فقد ألفناه مزايداً متدخلا فيما لم يفهم –
من قال لك أن أنت الاله الحقيقي وحدك يعنى الاب  خلوا من الابن ؟؟
هل لديك تفسير مسيحى معتمد؟؟.
ومادام هذا منطقك  الفتاك وهو ((تصريف الكلام على هواك)) يصبح ألاب هو الاله الحقيقي  وحده  خلواً –بالضرورة حسب رأيك-من الروح القدس الذى هو روح الله ذاته.  فعلي ما يتقدم  نكون نعبد إله بلا روح .علماً بإن الرب يسوع نفسه قال إن  الله  روح  والساجدين له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا .))الانجيل ليوحنا  ص4
وعلى ماتقدم من قال لك ان يعرفوك أنت الاله الحقيقي  وحدك  ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلت لاتعنى الاب والابن والروح القدس بل تعنى عزل الاب من دون أبن ولا روح قدس 
من من (دكتورز أوف ذى تشيرش ) قال بهذا التفسير الفارغ .
وهل لا تحتمل -على أى وجه - أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك  المنزه عن كل آلهه الامم الاوثان (الشياطين ).
وهل لا تحتمل  أن يعرفوك أنت ألاله الحقيقي  وحدك  -حق معرفتك - منزها عن مصالحهم الدينيوية ومكاسبهم الذاتية الشخصية التى آلههوها حتى أبطلوا وصية الله بسبب تقاليد شيوخهم.
من الذى   أوحى  إليك ان ايها الاب ....وحدك وحدك  تكون بتجريد الاب من الابن والروح القدوس..  يعنى أنا لما أقوللك عايز أكلمك وحدك وحدك يكون ذلك خلوا  من روحك ومن عقلك الذهنى وحالتك المعنوية ؟؟؟ عشان تبقي وحدك وحدك وحدك ؟؟؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
_______________________________________
أقتباس :
من قاللك -غير سابليوس الهرطوقي - أن المسيح هو الآب..
الرد المليان على عابدى الأنسان:
ومن قال أصلا أن المسيح هو الآب؟! لم يقول أحد هذا بل قلنا ان الله هو الآب فقط_ و المسيح هو الأبن فقط _و هذا هو ايمان كتابك
;الــــــرد على الكافر  بحسب عقيده (..) المزايدات 
(كفر الذين قالوا ان المسيح هو ابن الله) : فانت  كافر اذ ادعيت ان المسيح ابن الله على اى وجه لان لا بنوة ولا تبنى فى عقيدتك .
ولا تبنى لله للبشر   .وحتى من تعتقد به لم يقل أنه إبناً لله على اى مفهوم.  فهل ىله سيدنا عيسي  تغيرت عقيدته وتصححت على يد (الخاتم)
إقــــــــرأ :
كَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ إِلهُ رَبِّنَا<أى معلمنا> يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ<<هل يمكن أن يكون لله إله آخر ؟!>>، أَبُو الْمَجْدِ، رُوحَ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالإِعْلاَنِ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِ.
كورنثوس الأولي الأصحاح ...8 العدد6) ( لكن لنا <<اله واحد الآب >>!! الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له.ورب <معلّم و سيد و نبى >واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به.)
_الرد  المليان_ على الفارغ تابع الفارغ 
ترجمت الرب  بمعلم  فهل ترجمها  منتحل المزايدات هكذا – ((ولا نتخذ بعض أربابا من دون الله))- أم أنت تعرف وتفهم أفضل منه . 
تيموثاوس الأولي 2 :5)
( لانه يوجد <<اله واحد الآب!!>> ووسيط <نبى> واحد بين الله والناس <<الانسان>> يسوع المسيح)
_*الرد*_  ومن قال ان ايماننا المسيحى يتعارض فى هذه الجزئية 
الله   الكلمة تجسد وتأنس ليكون نبياً و(النبي) والمسيح والفادى والمخلص .
وعموما فاللى باللى بالك   هكذا ليس وسيطاً بين الله والانسان  على اى حال  لانه يوجد وسيط واحد (..) شكرا لايمانك الجديد. الرب يتم عليك نعمته
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــ
من قال أن كلمة الله وعقله الناطق قامت مقام ذات الله..
الـــرد المليان على عابدى الأنسان :
أين قال المسيح <<أنا اللوغوس >> أقنوم الكلمة المتجسدة؟؟
_*ردى المسيحى : وأين قال   تبارك وتقدس  أنا لست  اللوغوس  أنا لست الكلمة المتجسد*_
الدليل الآن و الصاعقة ان <<جميع الانبياء هم اللوغوس المزعوم>>: 
إقـــــــــرأ :
«مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ 70 {{تَكَلَّمَ بِفَمِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ }}الَّذِينَ هُمْ {{مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ}}، 71{خَلاَصٍ مِنْ أَعْدَائِنا} وَمِنْ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ مُبْغِضِينَا.
جمييييع الأنبياء :
1 .. هم كلمة الله ..-(الــــرد على هذه الجزئية يا ضلالي هل النص قال هم كلمة الله  أم الله تكلم على فمهم يا للمراوغة ألم يقل لموسي عن هرون شيئاً كهذا فى سفر الخروج الاصحاح الرابع الايات من 10-الى 17)- نستأنف الاقتباس
2..هم منذ الدهر- (_الــــرد  المسيحى_ : مش  منذ البدء ولا منذ الأزل.)
3.. هم مخلّصين من الأعداء أى ابليس و جهنم و النفس--( _* الرد المسيحى*_ :من أين لك بأى.. من قال هذا التفسير؟؟؟؟  وهل هناك نصا فى الكتاب المقدس كله نص على هذا التأؤيل؟؟)-
فهل جميع الأنبياء و الكهنة و رجال الدين و الملائكة هم أقنوم الكلمة مثل يسوع أم ماذا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
_*  @الــــــــــــرد *_ 

+  هل  قال  خلاصاً ابدياً -  هل قال  خلاصاً من خطايانا ,
الخلاص من أعدائنا حتى نعبده مخلصين من أيدى أعدائنا   -النجاه من الاشوريين والبابليين والمصريين  هل هناك أى تلميح للخلاص الابدى الروحى الا  بالمسيح وحده 
أقتباس النص كاملاً من الوحى الالهى الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح الاول
((66. فَأَوْدَعَهَا جَمِيعُ السَّامِعِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ قَائِلِينَ: «أَتَرَى مَاذَا يَكُونُ هَذَا الصَّبِيُّ؟» وَكَانَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ مَعَهُ.
67. وَامْتَلأَ زَكَرِيَّا أَبُوهُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَتَنَبَّأَ قَائِلاً:
68. «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ_ لأَنَّهُ افْتَقَدَ وَصَنَعَ فِدَاءً لِشَعْبِهِ_
69. وَأَقَامَ لَنَا قَرْنَ خَلاَصٍ _*فِي بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاهُ.*_(بتقولوا فين؟؟ وهل يوحنا المعمد أو زكريا أو حتى الانبياء كانوا من  بيت داوود  فتاه؟؟؟!!  من يقصد  النص هنا .  أين  (أى) )).
70. كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ بِفَمِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ.
71. خَلاَصٍ مِنْ أَعْدَائِنَا وَمِنْ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ مُبْغِضِينَا.
72. لِيَصْنَعَ رَحْمَةً مَعَ آبَائِنَا وَيَذْكُرَ عَهْدَهُ الْمُقَدَّسَ.
73. الْقَسَمَ الَّذِي حَلَفَ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِينَا:
74. أَنْ يُعْطِيَنَا إِنَّنَا بِلاَ خَوْفٍ مُنْقَذِينَ مِنْ أَيْدِي أَعْدَائِنَا نَعْبُدُهُ
75. بِقَدَاسَةٍ وَبِرٍّ قُدَّامَهُ جَمِيعَ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِنَا.
_*76. وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الصَّبِيُّ نَبِيَّ الْعَلِيِّ تُدْعَى لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ لِتُعِدَّ طُرُقَهُ.(( ياترى النبوة  هنا قصدت أمام وجه الرب أم أمام وجه المعلم النبي السيد  ؟؟؟))
77. لِتُعْطِيَ شَعْبَهُ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَلاَصِ بِمَغْفِرَةِ خَطَايَاهُمْ*_
78. بِأَحْشَاءِ رَحْمَةِ إِلَهِنَا الَّتِي بِهَا افْتَقَدَنَا الْمُشْرَقُ مِنَ الْعَلاَءِ.
79. لِيُضِيءَ عَلَى الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ لِكَيْ يَهْدِيَ أَقْدَامَنَا))
انتهى الاقتباس الذى لما نقراءه كاملا نرى تزييفكم وتدليسكم فى تحوير المعانى ولى اعناق النصوص وتصنيع السياقات
+  الجزء الثانى من الـــــــــرد ::
 الله تكلم   بفم انبياؤءة وعمل على يد  انبياءؤه  لكن  الله ليس انبياؤءه 
الله هو الرب يسوع المسيح
الرب يسوع هو الذى  تكلم على هؤلاء - (أنا  منذ البدء ما (الذى )أكلمكم  به )
-----
4..(الفانديك)(الرسالة الأولى الى كورونثوس)
(Cor1-3-16)(أما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم.)؟!!

@*الـــــــرد *
 طب ما إحنا عارفين  إيهاالجديد؟؟؟؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ
أقتباس نصرانى :+ هل يجوز أن نقارن بين لاهوت المسيح االــواحد مــع أبـيه الصالح فى الكيان ألازلى الابدى بحسب الكيان اللاهوتى وهو ماقصده المسيح - وبين تلاميذه الاثنين وثمانون الرسل المشهورين فى إرساليته -فهم بشر يحملون رسالته ولا توجد أى أثار لأى إعتقاد لا بلاهوتهم ولا بوجودهم الازلى قبل التجسد.
الــــــــرد المليان على عابدى الأنسان:
1..المسيح قارن و قال أنه <<بالظبط كما>>

 انه هو واحد مع الله <<هكذا>> التلاميذ هم أيضا <<واحــد مع الله>> لا فارق بين الوحدانيتين و الدليل :يوحنا17:21) <<لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً >><<<كَمَا >>>أنك أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا<< هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا >>لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ< أَرْسَلْتَنِي>. (يوحنا 17:22) وتلاميذه مدعوون لأن يثبتوا فيه هناك أى لكى يكونوا فيه
_*الرد على (المظلم المجرم ):*_
هو المسيح قال ليكونوا واحد بالضبط بالضبط نوعا وكيفا وجوهراً
أم هذه من عندياتك تفبرك وتطبخ.
هل عبارة كونوا قديسين -كونوا كاملين كما أن اباكم كامل- كونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم رحيم تعنى بالضبط كما ونوعا  هل يقدر الانسان محاكاة الله محاكاه مثلية مطلقة فى التماثل؟؟؟  هل هذا هو العقل والمنطق ؟؟ظ وهل بهذا قالت النصوص؟؟؟

4 عدد 13: بهذا تعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا ** أي الله
.............
2..* التلاميذ منذ الأذل <<فى علم الله الأزلى>> مثل يسوع* :
قال عن المسيح :
Col 1:15 بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ-  ((الرد هل قرأءت تفسير مسيحى يعنى بكر كل خليقة والا من عندياتك))
الرد على   من يؤلف ويفسر على هواه 
من أين أتيت بهذه العبارة فوق الخط  التى بالخط الزاهى واللون الاحمر
هل من حقك الاضافة الى النصوص وتحبيلها وتكميلها إذا إقتضي الامر.
. الاقتباس:-
أي أنه أول المؤمنين ،
--------
الــــــــرد صدق الله العظيم  .والله أعلم
من اين لك ب ((أى )) هذه ؟؟؟
 وعلى هذا الأساس اعتبر يعقوب التلاميذ باكورة المخلوقات فقال :
Jas 1:18 شَاءَ< فَوَلَدَنَا> بِكَلِمَةِ الْحَقِّ لِكَيْ نَكُونَ <<بَاكُورَةً مِنْ خَلاَئِقِهِ>>.= بكر كل خليقة!!
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أقتباس:: لماذا لم يقل أحد من الانبياء الحقيقيين هذه العبارة ولا حتى شبيهاتها -<يقصد انا و الآب واحد فى الهدف> ناهييك عن أدعياء النبوة من (الصادقين الأمناء إللى بالى بالك)؟؟المسيح قال الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب -لانه متحد مع الآب فى الجوهر -وهو صورة الله غير المنظور (لم يجسر أحد لا من الانبياء الصادقين ولا من اللى باللى بالك بقول مثل هذا.)
............. الــــرد المليان على عابدى الأنسان:
1..أرجع <<لسياق النص>> نفسه يقول ان الله لا يقدر أحد أن يؤخذ من يده كذلك المسيح لأنه رسول الله لا يقدر أحد ان يؤخذ من يده لأن الله هو الذى اعطاه خرافه أى تابعيه ثم يعقّب و يقول <انا و الآب واحد> يعنى واحد فى الغرض و الهدف و هو الحفاظ على المؤمنين فهمت ؟؟
_*الرد  
أنا ألان ممسك بالنص فى يدى *_ ولا أعرف من أين أتيت بما فوق الخط .. أين النص – أين التفاسير ؟؟ أين المراجع ؟؟ أين الادلة ؟؟ بأى حق وبأى دليل تفسر وتفلسف على مزاجك وتضيف توضيحات من عندياتك عن الله.
لاء . المعنى أن الخراف فى يد المسيح ابن الله الاب  التى هى ذات  يد الله الاب .  لذا لا يقدر احد ان يخطف الخراف من ذات اليد الواحده ارجع للنص .
@ (تحديث )الـــــرد الزايد على أراجيف المزايد : مسيحى  إله متأنس -هو الكائن على الكل إلها مباركاً -هو الذى إشترى كنيسة الله التى إشتراها إقتناها  بدمه -هو الذى منذ البدء -هو الذى نزل من السماء إبن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء -الذى ليس أحد صعد الى السماء الا الذى نزل من السماء إبن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء: الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الجنس الذى هو من ذات جوهر الآب هو خبر. فمسيحى الذى تقصد أن تآذينى فيه (مدعوما من أجهزة شرطية قضائية جائرة منحازة)- هو إله متأنس متجسد بمقتضى حريتة وتنازله التطوعى لفدائي .
-ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
2..قوله من رآنى فقد رأى الآب الذى أرسلنى =<من أطاعنى فقد اطاع الله>=المقصود واضح جدا أنه<< من رأى الأفعال التى افعلها فقد رأى افعال الله>> لأن المسيح لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا بل للآب الذى أرسل المسيح <<كذلك الله<الآب> بالنسبة للأبن هو <<آخررر>>كما يقول الكتاب المقدس<<الذى يشهد لى هو آخررر>>و الدليل من الأنجيل على هذا :

16 يقول المسيح لتلاميذه السبعين الذين أرسلهم اثنين اثنين إلى البلاد للتبشير: **
<< الذي يسمع منكم يسمعني و الذي يرذلكم يرذلني و الذي يرذلني يرذل الذي أرسلني>>
**و كذلك في متى 10 عدد 40 أن المسيح قال لتلاميذه : ** من يقبلكم يقبلني و من يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني**.
و مثله ما جاء في لوقا 9 عدد 48 من قول المسيح في حق الولد الصغير:
** من قبل هذا الولد الصغير باسمي يقبلني و من قبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني**
فهل المعنى مختلف ؟؟ أم المعنى واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
@@@*الـــــــرد*
طبعا مختلف بكل تأكيد.
_*رددنــــــــــــــا *_ فى مداخلتنا  رقم 13#   على  موضوع لى شهادة يشهدها آخر _*ومــــن*_ _*هــــو الآخـــــر*_ -لكن ألآخ المهاجم  ..لا يدرس ولا يقبل تصحيح أخطاؤءه وخطاياه العمدية 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــ
ما معنى من رآنى فقد رأى الآب طبقا للنصارى ؟؟ أليس ايمانكم أن هذا لا يعنى إلا أن يسوع هو <<صورة الله>>غير المنظور؟؟
إذن هذا ينطبق على <<كل ذكر>> لأنه مكتوب : كورنثيوس الأولى أصحاح 11 يقول :
وكما أن الرجل هو صورة مجد الله لأنه خُلِقَ على صورته، فالمرأة هي مجد الرجل لأنها مأخوذة منه. آية 8:-
و قال فى سفر التكوين : نخلق الانسان على صورتنا و على شبهنا
إذن من رأى أى ذكر فقد رأى الآب ما الفارق ؟!!
  انتهى الاقتباس  
*الرد*
فسدت صورة الله فى الانسان من حيث  الوعى والحرية وصلاح النية وطهارة السريرة والبرارة   فسدت بدخول الخطية واستفحالها فاصبح كل ذكر  صورة مشوهه -  لكن المسيح هو الصورة الاصلية القريبة السليمة الشبهه محاكاه طبق الاصل - لانه بلا خطية 
لاحظ ان بولس يتكلم هنا عن شعب كنيسة  كورنثوس يعنى يتكلم عن مؤمنين تجددوا بالايمان والمعمودية .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ
أما الله عز و جل هل يمكن رؤيته؟؟
1Tm:6  16 الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه .الذي لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الأبدية.آمين 
يوحنا 1 عدد 18 : ** الله لم يره أحد قط **
• ما ورد في يوحنا 5 عدد 37 : ** والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته
يوحناالأولى 12 عدد 4 : ** الله لم ينظره أحد قط**
ويقول بولس في 1تيموثاوس 6 عدد 16 : عن الله** الذي لم يره أحد ولا يقدرأن يراه**
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــ
والآن::::::::::::::::::::::
هناك حديث يقول أن رسول الله قال :
<<من آذى ذمّيا فقد آذانى و من آذانى فقد آذى الله>>
ويقول القرآن الكريم :
قوله تعالى : إن الذين يبايعونك إنما يبايعون الله يد الله فوق أيديهم فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه ومن أوفى بما عاهد عليه الله فسيؤتيه أجرا عظيما .
و يقول الله تعالى ايضا :
من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله** النساء : 80.
فهل بهذا القول يمكن ان يدعى المسلمون أن الله <متجسد> فى رسوله لأنهم واحد ؟! 
ههههههه تماااما مثل قول المسيح رسول لله
*الــــــــــرد * فعلا المسيح رسول الله لانه قال إرسل إليهم إبنى  الانجيل متى 21الايه38
*الــــرد* ها انت تتطرق للاسلاميات أولا -فى قسم مسيحيات _ثانيا تغضب لما أحد يجادلك فى كتابك بما لا تحب بل فى هذا ضياع مستقبل  بالانظمة الحاكم الحامية لكتابك - ثم يا ميمى الطارق بعد كل هذا ولم تآذينى وانت تنادينى بما لا احب .وتذم مقدساتى انت عندك أزمة تقدير وأزمة مسميات .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ
أقتباس:المسيح قال ألاعمال التى أعملها هى تشهد لى أن ألاب نفسه الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال
الرد المليان على عابدى الأنسان:
الحلول حلول <<إيمــان>> مثل قوله
 :الرد    :  هات من النص المحدد- ولا تدخل السلوك في بعضيها  - واحده واحده  -
من قال حلول الايمان هات نص هات تفاسير 
وهل هناك حلول ايمان فى الاسلام  
إستنانا عن سنة سيدنا عيسي صلي الله عليه وسلم 
"و اية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الاوثان فانكم انتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله اني ساسكن فيهم و اسير بينهم و اكون لهم الها و هم يكونون لي شعبا" (2 كورينثوس 6 : 16). 
*الــــــــــرد* :  أنا عندى  آيه غريبه جدا  (_*(ليحل المسيح  بالايمان فى قلوبكم وأنتم مت*_أسسون فيه ..إلخ ..الذى يحل بالايمان هو المسيح وليس الله.)
-------------
هل الحلول هنا حلول تجسد فى الوادى ؟؟


Jdg 7:12وَكَانَ الْمِدْيَانِيُّونَ وَالْعَمَالِقَةُ وَكُلُّ بَنِي الْمَشْرِقِ <<حَالِّينَ فِي الْوَادِي كَالْجَرَادِ فِي الْكَثْرَةِ>>, وَجِمَالُهُمْ لاَ عَدَدَ لَهَا كَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ فِي الْكَثْرَةِ.
*الرد  على الالتباس*
وهل العمالقة آلهه: وهل لهم روح قدس وهل هم لا نهائييين فى كيانهم وهل هم ازليين ابديين وهل هم يحبون   أهل الوادى ويبذلون انفسهم عنهم وهل اشتروهم من العالم الشرير  وفدوهم بدمهم 
ياعم كفاياك مغالطات  وعصيان   وتمرد  وعدوان 
إنت عايز حلول العمالقة البشر تقارنه بحلول روح الله من حيث نوعه واسبابه ونتائجه وأعراضه ووسائله وقدراته.
4..(الفانديك)(الرسالة الأولى الى كورونثوس)(Cor1-3-16)(أما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم.)؟(يوحنا 17:22) وتلاميذه مدعوون لأن يثبتوا فيه هناك أى لكى يكونوا فيه
4 عدد 13: بهذا تعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا ** أي الله
أى لكى يثبت الأيمان بالله فى قلوبهم هذا هو قصد المسيح
أنتهى .
__________________________________________----
حرصاً  على قوانين المنتدى وعضويتى به رأيت  ألآ أتبحر فى الردود لئلا يعتبر  هذا  شططا  او تشتيتاً
ونكتفي بكده


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مايو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> العمود الفقرى هو انه يحاول ان يثبت ان الابن غير مساوى للآب و لهذا كان دائما يحاول بكل تدليس ان يجرّد الابن من الالوهية



لا، ليس هذا هو..


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 مايو 2012)

متابع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2012)

*أولا أعتقد أن العمود الفقرى للشبهة 
هو محاولة إثبات أن الله هو الآب فقط 
أما المسيح فهو عبارة عن رسول فقط​*


Molka Molkan قال:


> > ولكن هناك تلاعب صديقى النصرانى ولنكتشفه سوياً لنرجع إلى هذا النص( أنا قلت إنكم آلهه ) ونرجع للمزامير:
> >
> > [ Ps:82:6 ]-[ انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. ]
> >
> ...




*أعتقد أنه فى هذه الجزئية هى محاولة لإثبات التحريف الكتاب المقدس

​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مايو 2012)

*لا إيريني  أعيدي التفكير :454sr:*


----------



## الأميرة (21 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أستاذة الأميرة، في البداية ، ليس هذا ما اقصده على الإطلاق..
> ولكن هناك شيء مهم، هذا الموضوع هو للمشتركين في دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي التي إنتهى منها الشق النظري..
> *






أعتذر لكني لم أكن اعلم بالدورة أعتذر عن التدخل​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 مايو 2012)

روابط   هامة  لكل ابعاد البحث  -    كى نشترك سويا فى الدراسة 

http://holy-bible-1.com/media/10033/pdf/10033.pdf

 .http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10033
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11015

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11484

اللى  جاى   ده مهــــــــــــــــــــــــــم  جــــدا:::
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام جـــــــــــــــدا
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11485*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مايو 2012)

مع الأسف ليس فى إمكانى الآن قراءة كل هذا المقال

لذلك أكتفى بتعليق على السطور الأولى :
1 -- نعم يوجد تمايز بين الأقانيم ( ولكن الأمر بالطبع لا يصل إلى درجة الفصل بينهم وتقسيمهم ، لأنهم جوهر واحد)

2 -- السيد المسيح هو كل ملئ اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت فى شخص واحد غير منقسم على ذاته ، فعلى هذا الأساس يمكنه أن يقول عن نفسه والآب : رجلين

وهو يشير هنا لما حدث فى المعمودية -ذاكراً يوحنا فى السياق- إذ شهد الآب من السماء ، بينما الإبن اللوجوس المتجسد واقف فى المعمودية ، فهنا صوت آتٍ من السماء ، وشخص واقف على الأرض ، مما ينطبق عليه الوصف : رجلين

3 -- وبخصوص ما جاء بالمقالة : 
إقتباس :
((( [ Jn:5:32 ]-[ الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق. ]

........

هذه النصوص لاتقل وضوحاً عن ما قبلها , فالمسيح يقول ان شهادتة ليست حق وإنما يشهد له آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر..من هو هذا الآخر؟ فى النص رقم 37 يقول الآب الذى أرسله يشهد له , فكيف تقول ان المسيح هو الآب ؟ ))))
 إنتهى الإقتباس

++ فهنا السيد المسيح يتكلم عن يوحنا المعمدان وليس عن الآب ، رجاء قراءة بقية العبارة ذاتها فى عدد 33 : أنتم أرسلتم ليوحنا فشهد للحق ...إلخ


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مايو 2012)

إشارة سريعة أخرى لو سمحتم

أؤكد على أن شهود يهوه يتعاونون مع المسلمين بطريقة كاملة ، لهدم عقيدة لاهوت المسيح

هذا غير المعروف من تعاون الملحدين والشيوعيين مع المسلمين ، ولكن بهدف مادى بحت

وهذا غير تعاون اليهود معهم ، وهم الذين أنشأوا منظماتهم العديدة ، بهدف واحد هو هدم عقيدة لاهوت المسيح

وأعتقد أن إسلوب صاحب المقال يقرب من شهود يهوه أو اليهود ، تحت غطاء التظاهر بالإسلام ، لكى يجعلونا فى مواجهة المسلم وليس فى مواجهتهم هم


----------



## رامي-777 (21 مايو 2012)

بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين​الرد بنعمه الرب


> * يقصد أصدقائنا النصارى من هذا النص أن المسيح هو الله ,ويعتبرونه من أكثر النصوص وضوحاً التى تدل على ألوهية المسيح عليه السلام ويقولون ان المسيح قال انا والاب واحد , والاب هو الله..إذن المسيح هو الله..


*نعم المسيح هو الله
 وليس هذا الآية فقط هي من أكثر الآيات الواضحة التي تدل على ألوهية المسيح كما تتوهم  بل هناك العديد والعديد من الآيات الواضحة التي تدل على ألوهية المسيح ولا يمكن تكذيبه ومنها :*
*1Jn 5:7  فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب، والكلمة، والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.
Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.

Joh 14:9  قال له يسوع: «أنا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس! الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟

Mat 7:21  «ليس كل من يقول لي: يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات.

Joh 20:28  أجاب توما: «ربي وإلهي».
Joh 20:29  قال له يسوع: «لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت! طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا».
*
*فليما تجاهلتها !!!!!!
ف ألوهيه المسيح حقيقة أيمانيه إنجيليه 
ثابتة.... راسخة في الإنجيل  .....
وهيهات تكذيبه .....
وان فرضنا وأقولها مرة أخرة ان  فرضنا إن  هده الآيه لا تدل على ألوهية المسيح  كما تدعي فهي لا تضرر و لا تطعن في  ألوهيه المسيح على الاقل 
 فالآيات السابقة وهناك غيره الكثير كافيه في إعلان ربوبية وألوهيه المسيح فيتوجب عليك بإحضار ما يناقضها ان وجد .... فطعنك في الآية لا يزيد ولا ينقص على حقيقة ألوهيه المسيح شيئا 
....ولماذا لم تطبق ما تعلم 
*



> 4- ينبغى عليك أخى المسلم أن تستشهد بنصوص أخرى من الكتاب لتدعم فكرتك وتنسف فكرته, او بنصوص تتعارض مع فكرته ومع النص محل النقاش.


فلماذا لا تأتي بهذه النصوص (ان وجد )التي تتعارض مع أيماننا !!!!! أم انك ناقل لما تكتب من دون ان تفهم !!!







> إذا كان المسيح والآب واااااحد بمفهومك يا صديقى يا نصرانى,لماذا لم يقل المسيح أناااااا الآب ؟
> لماذا قال أنا وووووووو الآب واحد ولم يقل أنا الآب ؟ سؤال يطرح نفسه.



أجابه تطرح نفسه أيضا وبكل بساطه لان اقنوم الآبن ليس هو اقنوم الآب فيكف يقول أنا الآب !!!!! فيكون اقنوم الآبن هو اقنوم الاب!!!
ام قوله أنا والاب واحد فلقد أكد انه واحد في الجوهر مساويا له في الجوهر 






> ولكن الأقرب إلى العقل



فأي عقول بضبط!!!! فلعقل والمنطق يؤكد ويقول ان لا احد يستطيع ان يقول انا والآب واحد او بصيغه اخره  انا والله واحد فمن من الأنبياء يجرؤ على قولها  




> أن السيد المسيح يقصد بهذ القول إنه هو والآب واحد في الهدف ليس أكثر



وعلى ماذا تعتمد في تفسيرك وأين يوجد في الآيه انه واحد في الهدف فقط وان كان كذلك فهي لا تطعن في ألوهيه المسيح بتاتا كما وضحنا ....



> ولنضرب مثلاً ولنأتى بأدلة وليس دليل واحد, فمثلاً أنا كمدير شركة مُعينة أرسلت مندوب لشركة أخرى وأعطيت هذا المندوب التوكيل بحق التصرف وإمضاء العقود إلى أخرة , فإذا حقق هذا المندوب مكسب فإن المكسب يكون للشركة ككل , وإن حقق خسارة فالخسارة للشركة ككل , وإن تمت إهانة هذا المندوب فالأهانة تكون للشركة ككل ولمدير الشركة لان المدير هو من عينه وأعطاه كافة الصلاحيات .. وبالرغم من كل هذا فإن المدير ليس هو المندوب , ولكن أى اهانة توجه للمندوب كأنها للمدير لانهم واحد فى الهدف وهدفهم مصلحة الشركة ليس أكثر .. هذا هو الأقرب إلى العقل أن السيد المسيح والآب واحد فى الهدف لأن السيد المسيح مرسل من الله كما وضحنا من قبل, وكرامة الرسول من كرامة مُرسلة



لأسف هدا المثل  ليس بمكانه  و لا ينطبق على المسيح والآب  لماذا لان المندوب حين أرسل لشركه الثانية لم يعود موجود في الشركة الأولى و هدا ما لا ينطبق على المسيح لان المسيح وهو على الأرض لم يترك وجوده في السماء 
Joh 3:13  وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.
فلمسيح هو الله الذي لا يحده المكان ولا الزمان فهل يعقل ان نطبق عليه هذا المثل !!!!!
ولنعطي مثل أفضل يصح القول فيه لعله يهديك الى طريق النور مثال الشعاع المرسل من النور فما
 (ينيره النور إنما ينيره بشاعه، وما يشعه الشعاع فهو يأخذه من النور، هكذا أيضاً حينما يرى الإبن يرى الآب، لأنه هو شعاع الآب، ولذلك فالأب والإبن هما واحد)*1

وهكذا كما ان الشعاع مرسل من النور فلا يمكن فصل النور عن الشعاع والشعاع عن النور ...


لي تكمله  على بقيه الموضوع بس في عندي مشكله في الوقت 
 بس يكون في وقت كفايه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *لا إيريني  أعيدي التفكير :454sr:*



*بأحاول أعصر نافوخى

أصل الشبهة فيها كعبلة

إشى تفسيرات من دماغه 

على إشى تساؤلات عجب

إيه الفيلم الهندى دا

هى كل الشبهات كدة 

ما فيش كلمة و رد غطاها​*


----------



## Ibrahim al Copti (23 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أريد منكم جميعا شيء آخر..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*سلام المسيح أخي مولكا ......... يدوم صليب خدمتك +++
المضحك في الموضوع هو إن كاتب الإنجيل ليس هو قائل الجملة إنما هو ينقل ما سمعه من المسيح شخصيا ... فالمسيح هو القائل وليس يوحنا ... إلى هذه الدرجة ينقلون بلا فهم ، بل ويتهم يوحنا بالتدليس !!! :yahoo:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

*أهلا أستاذ إبراهيم حبيبي، نعم هذا فعلا مضحك، ولكن يمكن أن يقول لك ان المسيح لم يقل هذا الكلام أصلا ولكن الكاتب هو الذي ألصقه بالمسيح..

لذا فالنقطة الأكثر كوميدية مازالت موجودة في هذا الكلام (كلامه)!
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 مايو 2012)

معلهشي يا باشمهندس مولكامولكان  لان إحنا متفقين على الرد الاجمالى بضرب العمود الفقارى للشبههات -لكن   معذرةً   أنا مدفوع للرد والتفنيد على جزئية  مهما كانت صغيرة 
لكن أصل النار من  مستصغر الشرار  .ف  بالإذن  ...  إسمح الآن:-
  +V+ معنى أن_* الـمــــســـــــــيـــــــح " بــــــكـــــــــــر كــــــــــــل خـــــــــــلـــــــيــــــــــقـــــــة "*_


v بكر كل خليقة
" اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.” ( كو 1 : 15 ) ــ وهي العبارة التي أساء أريوس في القرن الرابع فهمها، كما يسيء فهمها الأن شهود يهوه وكل من ينهج نهجهم، فيزعمون أنه مخلوق وليس " الله ".
كلمة بكر هنا أصلها اليوناني هو: πρωτότοκος (بروتوطوكس) هذه الكلمة معناها: بكر firstborn حرفيا أو مجازياً، وهي غالبا ما تُستخدم بالمعنى المجازي.
تُستخدم كلمة بكر بمنهجين مختلفينالمنهج الاول عندما تشير إلى ترتيب الميلاد، وهنا هي تُعني المولود الاول
ذكور: 
(تكوين22: 21)” عُوصا بِكْرَهُ وَبُوزا اخَاهُ وَقَمُوئِيلَ ابَا ارَامَ” (ا أخبار2: 25)” وَكَانَ بَنُو يَرْحَمْئِيلَ بِكْرِ حَصْرُونَ: الْبِكْرُ رَامَ, ثُمَّ بُونَةَ وَأَوْرَنَا وَأَوْصَمَ وَأَخِيَّا.”
إناث: 
(تكوين19: 31)” وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «ابُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الارْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الارْضِ.”
(1صموئيل14: 49)” وَكَانَ بَنُو شَاوُلَ يُونَاثَانَ وَيِشْوِيَ وَمَلْكِيشُوعَ, وَاسْمَا ابْنَتَيْهِ: اسْمُ الْبِكْرِ مَيْرَبُ وَاسْمُ الصَّغِيرَةِ مِيكَالُ.”
حيوانات: 
(خروج11: 5)”فَيَمُوتُ كُلُّ بِكْرٍ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بِكْرِ فِرْعَوْنَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ الَى بِكْرِ الْجَارِيَةِ الَّتِي خَلْفَ الرَّحَى وَكُلُّ بِكْرِ بَهِيمَةٍ.” (لاويين27: 26)” «لَكِنَّ الْبِكْرَ الَّذِي يُفْرَزُ بِكْرا لِلرَّبِّ مِنَ الْبَهَائِمِ فَلا يُقَدِّسُهُ احَدٌ. ثَوْرا كَانَ اوْ شَاةً فَهُوَ لِلرَّبِّ.”وللحصاد أيضا: (لاويين2: 14)” «وَانْ قَرَّبْتَ تَقْدِمَةَ بَاكُورَاتٍ لِلرَّبِّ فَفَرِيكا مَشْوِيّا بِالنَّارِ. جَرِيشا سَوِيقا تُقَرِّبُ تَقْدِمَةَ بَاكُورَاتِكَ.”(أرميا24: 2)” فِي السَّلَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ تِينٌ جَيِّدٌ جِدّاً مِثْلُ التِّينِ الْبَاكُورِيِّ وَفِي السَّلَّةِ الأُخْرَى تِينٌ رَدِيءٌ جِدّاً لاَ يُؤْكَلُ مِنْ رَدَاءَتِهِ.”
المنهج الثاني عندما ترتبط كلمة بكر بالحقوق، وليس بالترتيب:
هنا دائما كلمة بكر تُشير للابن الوارث، الذي سيكون مسئولا عن إرث وممتلكات العائلة: 
(تثنية21: 17)”بَل يَعْرِفُ ابْنَ المَكْرُوهَةِ بِكْراً لِيُعْطِيَهُ نَصِيبَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا يُوجَدُ عِنْدَهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَوَّلُ قُدْرَتِهِ. لهُ حَقُّ البَكُورِيَّةِ.”
وكما هو واضح في قصة بيع عيسو بكوريته ليعقوب: (تكوين25: 30-33)” فَقَالَ عِيسُو لِيَعْقُوبَ: «اطْعِمْنِي مِنْ هَذَا الاحْمَرِ لانِّي قَدْ اعْيَيْتُ. (لِذَلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُهُ ادُومَ). – فَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: «بِعْنِي الْيَوْمَ بَكُورِيَّتَكَ».- فَقَالَ عِيسُو: «هَا انَا مَاضٍ الَى الْمَوْتِ فَلِمَاذَا لِي بَكُورِيَّةٌ؟»- فَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: «احْلِفْ لِيَ الْيَوْمَ». فَحَلَفَ لَهُ. فَبَاعَ بَكُورِيَّتَهُ لِيَعْقُوبَ.
ويُعلق القديس بولس في رسالته للعبرانيين عن موضوع بكورية عيسو ويقول: 
(عبرانيين12: 16-17)” لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ زَانِياً أَوْ مُسْتَبِيحاً كَعِيسُو، الَّذِي لأَجْلِ أَكْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ بَاعَ بَكُورِيَّتَهُ.- فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ أَيْضاً بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ، لَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَرِثَ الْبَرَكَةَ رُفِضَ، إِذْ لَمْ يَجِدْ لِلتَّوْبَةِ مَكَاناً، مَعَ أَنَّهُ طَلَبَهَا بِدُمُوعٍ.”
هذا البكر في الغالب كان ذكرا، ولكن ليس بالضرورة أن يكون هو أول المولودين، أي أن البكر الذي له الحقوق، لا يُشترط أن يكون هو البكر بحسب ترتيب الولادة.
ونجد أن صفة البكر يُمكن أن يعطيها الأب لابن غير الابن الاكبر: (1 أخبار5: 1-2)” وَبَنُو رَأُوبَيْنَ بِكْرِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. لأَنَّهُ هُوَ الْبِكْرُ وَلأَجْلِ تَدْنِيسِهِ فِرَاشَ أَبِيهِ, أُعْطِيَتْ بَكُورِيَّتُهُ لِبَنِي يُوسُفَ بْنِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, فَلَمْ يُنْسَبْ بِكْراً. – لأَنَّ يَهُوذَا اعْتَزَّ عَلَى إِخْوَتِهِ وَمِنْهُ الرَّئِيسُ, وَأَمَّا الْبَكُورِيَّةُ فَلِيُوسُفَ.”
إذن هنا أُعطيت البكورية ليوسف بالرغم من أنه كان أصغر من رأوبين.
ولبيان أهمية البكورية في مواثيق الرب ومواعيده نأخذ مثال: 
وعد إبراهيم: 
كان لإبراهيم طفلين، الطفل الأكبر (البكر) هو إسماعيل، أما الطفل الأصغر فهو اسحق، ولكن عندما أراد الله أن يقطع وعد وميثاق مع إبراهيم، قطعه مع اسحق، ونال اسحق كل أولويات وصلاحيات وكرامة البكر، بالرغم من أنه لم يكن أول طفل لابراهيم.
وكان لاسحق ابن ابراهيم ولدان.. الأكبر هو عيسو، والأصغر هو يعقوب. ولكن بركة البكورية، أخذها يعقوب الأصغر، وقطع الله الميثاق مع يعقوب الأصغر، وأخذ بذلك يعقوب (الأصغر) كل أولويات وصلاحيات وكرامة البكر، بالرغم من كونه الأصغر. ثم قال الرب عن شعب إسرائيل أنه ابنه البكر، بالرغم من أن هناك سلالات وشعوب كثيرة ظهرت قبل الشعب الإسرائيلي، فإن الشعب الإسرائيلي يُعنى به أبناء يعقوب وسلالته، وبالطبع هناك سلالات ظهرت قبل هذه السلالة.
إذن من بداية الكتاب المقدس، نرى أن خطة الله للخلاص دائما ما تأخذ وتستخدم الجماعة أو الابن غير البكر، بل ان البكورية تُعطى لابن آخر غير الابن الأكبر.
نخرج من هذه النقطة بملحوظة هامة ستساعدنا في الفهم قبل أن نتظرق لبقية النقاط وهي: 
الابن الذي يأخذ كرامة البكورية وصلاحياتها ويكون مسئولا عن إرث العائلة، ويستخدمه الله في خطة الخلاص، ليس هو الابن الأكبر في السن، ولكنه الابن الصالح، وفي أغلب الأحيان تصادف بأنه ليس الأكبر، ولكنه يكون أصغر من اخوته.
أي ان كلمة بكر في مضمونها من واقع العهد القديم، من خلال خطة خلاص الله للبشرية، لا تشير إلى الأقدمية في السن، ولكنها تُشير إلى الاولوية في الكرامة. 

وسنسوق الآن بعض الأمثلة على أن كلمة بكر لا تُعني بالضرورة أن الأسبقية في الميلاد، بل تُعني الأولوية في الكرامة:
(مزمور89: 27)” أَنَا أَيْضاً أَجْعَلُهُ بِكْراً أَعْلَى مِنْ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ.” هنا الله سمى داود بأنه بكر، بالرغم من أن داود كان أصغر أخوته، وهذا يدل على أن بكر هنا تلإيد معنى الأسبقية والأفضلية في الكرامة.
(أرميا31: 9)” بِالْبُكَاءِ يَأْتُونَ وَبِالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ أَقُودُهُمْ. أُسَيِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَنْهَارِ مَاءٍ فِي طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ لاَ يَعْثُرُونَ فِيهَا. لأَنِّي صِرْتُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ أَباً وَأَفْرَايِمُ هُوَ بِكْرِي].”
(أشعياء 14: 30) “وَتَرْعَى أَبْكَارُ الْمَسَاكِينِ وَيَرْبُضُ الْبَائِسُونَ بِالأَمَانِ وَأُمِيتُ أَصْلَكِ بِالْجُوعِ فَيَقْتُلُ بَقِيَّتَكِ.”
هنا طبعا المقصود من كلمة أبكار المساكين: الأكثر فقرا كما أن قصة يعقوب وعيسو أيضا توضح هذا المعنى:
فيشير الكتاب الى يعقوب بوصفه ( اسرائيل ابني البكر ) (خروج 4: 22) في حين ان البكر ولادة هو عيسو ، اذا فالبكورية هنا هي المقام وليس الترتيب الزمني ، وايضا ( لان يهوذا اعتزّ على اخوته ومنه الرئيس واما البكورية فليوسف) (1 اخبار 5: 2) 
والمعروف ان يوسف لم يكن الابن البكر ليعقوب ، بل كان الابن الحادي عشر في الترتيب (الأصغر والاخير كان شقيقه بنيامين ) ، فالبكورية المقصودة هنا ليست انه اول المولودين ليعقوب زمنيا ، ولكنه الاول مقاما
إذن نجد هنا ان البكورية تُباع وتُشترى، وبالطبع لا يمكن أن تشتري بكورية شخص فتحدث مُعجزة وتصير أنت الأخ الأكبر له، ولكن بالطبع نفهم من هذه القصة أن البكورية تُعني الكرامة، والأفضلية، والأولوية.
وايضا في ارميا 31: 9 يقول لاني صرت لاسرائيل ابا وافرايم هو بكري
ولكن بالرجوع الى سفر التكوين 49 : : 17 – 20 ، حيث نجد قصة مباركة يعقوب لابناء يوسف فانه وضع يده اليمني على رأس افرايم وليس على منسى ( الابن البكر ) وحينما اراد يوسف لفت انتباه ابوه يعقوب ،اجابه انه يعلم ترتيب بكورية الولادة ولكنه في هذه البركة اعطى (البكورية ) لافرايم ، وكما يقول الكتاب : فقدم افرايم على منسى ، لان الاخ الاصغر يكون اكبر منه (مقاما) ، ونفهم من هذا النص ان البكورية هنا هي ترتيب المقام وليس ترتيب الولادة
ويقول ايضا يعقوب الرسول في رسالته (شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه)( يعقوب 1: 18) ، ومن هذه الفقرة يتضح اننا نكون باكورة – اي بكرا – من خلائقة ، بالولادة الثانية ،فهل هذا معناه ان ترتيب ولادتنا يتغير ام معناه اننا نصبح في مقام البكورية ؟؟ حيث يقول ايضا عن المؤمنين بالمسيح انهم ( كنيسة ابكار)(عبرانيين 12: 23) اي ان كل منّا يصبح في مقام الابن البكر لدى الله ، وهذا يؤكد فهمنا ان البكورية هنا هي للمقام وليس لترتيب الولادة او الخلق(خروج4: 22)” فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.” بالطبع الشعب الإسرائيلي ليس أول شعب خلقه الله للوجود، لأن هذا غير منطقي بالمرة، ولكن الله سمى الشعب الإسرائيلي بأنه البكر، من ناحية الكرامة والاولوية والأفضلية.

ننتقل إلى نقطة أخرى ، وهي تحليل بقية الأعداد في هذا الإصحاح (كو1: 18)”وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.”
السيد المسيح ليس هو أول من قاموا من الاموات، فعلى سبيل المثال نقرأ في العهد القديم عن ابن الأرملة، الذي أقامه إيليا: (1ملوك17: 22)” فَسَمِعَ الرَّبُّ لِصَوْتِ إِيلِيَّا، فَرَجَعَتْ نَفْسُ الْوَلَدِ إِلَى جَوْفِهِ فَعَاشَ.”
إذن نفهم أن كلمة بكر من الأموات، مقصود بها أنه الأعظم كرامة فيمن قاموا من الموت، وبذلك اعتبر بكرا (في ضوء شرح كلمة بكر كما أوردنا في البداية)
لنكمل بقية أعداد الإصحاح" اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ . فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ."
لو كان القديس بولس يقصد من كلامه بأن السيد المسيح هو بكر كل خليقة أنه أول مخلوقات الله، فلماذا يعقب كلمة بكر كل خليقةبالمصطلحات الآتية: -
1- فيه خُلق الكل.. 2- الكل به وله قد خُلق . 3 -الذي هو قبل كل شيء، وفيه يقوم الكل
فكيف يقول القديس بولس عن السيد المسيح أنه مخلوق، ثم يقول بعدها إنه هو الخالق؟  


إذن نفهم من كلمات بولس الرسول عن السيد المسيح أنه بكر كل خليقة، بأنه أعظم من ظهر في البشرية في الكرامة والاولوية والأسبقية.
ولزيادة التأكيد نأتي بأدلة أخرى من الكتاب المقدس في إثبات أن السيد المسيح هو الخالق:
(يوحنا1: 3)”كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.” (يوحنا1: 10)” كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.” (عبرانيين1: 2)” كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ – الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ.” من واقع هذه الأعداد نفهم أن السيدالمسيح هو الخالق، فكيف يكون هو أول الخلائق؟
وتأكيدا على أن دعوة المسيح بالبكر كانت لبيان أنه أعظم من ظهروا على الأرض، بمعنى أنه الأعظم في الكرامه، والأسبق في الكرامة وليس الأسبق في الزمن (بأنه مخلوق قبل كل البشر)، نسوق هذا الدليل الأخير من رسالة القديس بولس إلى رومية: (رو8: 29)” لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَرَفَهُمْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا مُشَابِهِينَ صُورَةَ ابْنِهِ لِيَكُونَ هُوَ بِكْراً بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ.”بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين، ليس معناها أن الجميع هم اخوة للسيد المسيح، وأن المسيح قد خُلق قبلهم أو وُلد قبلهم، ولكن المقصود أن المسيح هو الأعظم بين بني البشر في الكرامة والقدرة وما إلى ذلك.
وبمقابلة ما قيل عن أن البكورية قد تُعطي لإبن غير الابن الأكبر وأنه يكون هو المسئول عن ميراث العائلة، نقابل كلمة بكر التي جاءت عن السيد المسيح، مع ما كتبه القديس بولس في رسالته للعبرانيين: 
(عب1: 2)” كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ – الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ.”
هنا نفهم أن كلمة جعله الوارث، تُفيد أنه ليس بكرا في الزمن، ولكنه بكرا في الكرامه والقدرة (ارجع لما قلناه في بداية البحث عن خلفية معنىكلمة بكر في العهد القديم وكيف أن اغلب الأبكار الذين استخدمهم الرب في خطة الخلاص لم يكونوا أبكارا بحسب ترتيب الولادة، ولكن نُقلت لهم البكورية بحسب الحقوق والكرامة والقدرة والمسئولية عن الميراث)
ملحوظة أخرى لتنفي تماما الرأي القائل بأن السيد المسيح مخلوق (لاهوتا وناسوتا، وليس ناسوتا فقط) (1كورنثوس1: 24)” وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ.”
إذن السيد المسيح هو: - 1-قوة الله. 2- حكمة اللة.
فكيف يمكن أن نقول أن حكمة الله، وقوة الله مخلوقين؟ أي أنه كان هناك فترة لم يكن الله فيها حكيم ولم يكن الله قوي؟
و نناقش الآن إحتمالية معاني كلمة بكر كل خليقة: إن كانت كلمة بكر كل خليقة تُعني أنه أول المخلوقات، فأين مرجع هذا الكلام من سفر التكوين؟ عندما نقرأ في سفر التكوين نجد ترتيب الخلق كالآتي: 
السموات والأرض، النور، الجلد، اجتماع المياه وفصلها عن اليابسة، أعشاب وبقول وأشجار، الشمس والقمر، مخلوقات بحرية. مخلوقات برية. ،الإنسان (آدم ثم حواء).
أين نجد في قصة الخلق أن أول من خُلق هو السيد المسيح؟؟ بالعكس، إننا نجد أن أول من خُلق من البشر هو آدم، ثم خُلقت منه حواء. فكيف يكون السيد المسيح هو أول المخلوقين؟؟؟
لن تجد تفسير واحد لكلمة بكر كل خليقة سوى ما سبق وكتبناه في البحث.
والخلاصة أن كلمة بكر يرتبط بها العديد من الصلاحيات والإمتيازات، فإن البكر يكون له أولوية في الكرامة وفي الميراث وفي كل شيء.
وأوضحنا أن البكر الذي يظهر في خطة الخلاص التي وضعها الله، هو دائما ليس البكر بحسب ترتيب زمن الميلاد، بمعنى أنه ليس البكر الأكبر في السن، ولكنه يكون ابن اخر بخلاف الابن الكبير، وتنتقل له البكورية.
و هذا هو الوضع الذي نقابله في كلمات القديس بولس عن السيد المسيح، فإن السيد المسيح ليس هو بكرا بحسب ترتيب الخلق، لأنه غير مخلوق كما أوضحنا، كما أنه ليس اول المخلوقات، ولكنه بكرا في تجسده لأن له عظم الكرامة وأولويتها، وهو أعظم من ظهر على وجه الأرض، وهو أعظم من قام من الاموات أيضا.
وبالتالي عند القراءة الدقيقة لهذه الشروحات نجد أن كلمة بكر كل خليقة لا تعني أن المسيح هو أول من خُلق.
ايضاً المسيح يمكن اعتباره بكر القائمين من الموت زمنيا أيضا لأنه أول من انتصر على الموت فلم يعد له سلطان عليه، فكل من قاموا من الموت بمعجزات آخرين في العهد القديم ماتوا مرة أخرى ، أما المسيح فهو أول القائمين في انتصار نهائي على الموت …. أي بلا عودة.
+++++++++++++++++++++
+ نقلاً    عن موقع مارجرجس   ومن تأملات أبونا  أولوجيوس البراموسي+


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 مايو 2012)

+V+ لا زلنا    من  واقع دراساتنا  بصدد الرد  على ما  أثير  ممن   يزايدون على  الحقيقة   بموجب  شذوذ  مفاهيمهم الخاصة المتزمته   على ما فبركوه   من  خرافات وتشويهات  ضد    أساسيــــات   بديهيات  عقائدنا  مهما كانت وضيحة  صريحة  منطقية :::-  _*المسيح بكر  كل خليقة*_ - (من حيث القيامة من الاموات فى مجد جدة الحياه الاخروية المجيده السعيده -المسيح الذى صار  ((  سابقـــــــًا ))  لاجلنا (_*(عبرانيين  ص  6 ايه 19-20-*_))  -دخل إلى  الاقداس الحقيقية وهو فى ذلك أول من قام بذلك   هو فقط لا غير ((فوجد فدأءاً    ابدياً ....  ساكنــــًا   فى نورٍ  لا يُدنى   منه _
النص الالهى  ((للتأكد من السياق ))  كولوسي  1:-  نص{ 1. بُولُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ بِمَشِيئَةِ اللهِ، وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ الأَخُ،
2. إِلَى الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُولُوسِّي، وَالإِخْوَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ. نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
3. نَشْكُرُ اللهَ وَأَبَا رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، مُصَلِّينَ لأَجْلِكُمْ،
4. إِذْ سَمِعْنَا إيمَانَكُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، وَمَحَبَّتَكُمْ لِجَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ،
5. مِنْ أجْلِ الرَّجَاءِ الْمَوْضُوعِ لَكُمْ _*فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*_ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ قَبْلاً فِي كَلِمَةِ حَقِّ الإِنْجِيلِ،
6. الَّذِي قَدْ حَضَرَ إلَيْكُمْ كَمَا فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أيْضاً، وَهُوَ مُثْمِرٌ كَمَا فِيكُمْ أيْضاً مُنْذُ يَوْمَ سَمِعْتُمْ وَعَرَفْتُمْ نِعْمَةَ اللهِ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ.
7. كَمَا تَعَلَّمْتُمْ ايْضاً مِنْ ابَفْرَاسَ الْعَبْدِ الْحَبِيبِ مَعَنَا، الَّذِي هُوَ خَادِمٌ امِينٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ لأَجْلِكُمُ،
8. الَّذِي اخْبَرَنَا ايْضاً بِمَحَبَّتِكُمْ فِي الرُّوحِ.
9. مِنْ أجْلِ ذَلِكَ نَحْنُ أيْضاً، مُنْذُ يَوْمَ سَمِعْنَا، لَمْ نَزَلْ مُصَلِّينَ وَطَالِبِينَ لأَجْلِكُمْ انْ تَمْتَلِئُوا مِنْ مَعْرِفَةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، فِي كُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ وَفَهْمٍ رُوحِيٍّ
10. لِتَسْلُكُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ لِلرَّبِّ، فِي كُلِّ رِضىً، مُثْمِرِينَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ، وَنَامِينَ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ،
11. مُتَقَوِّينَ بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ بِحَسَبِ قُدْرَةِ مَجْدِهِ، لِكُلِّ صَبْرٍ وَطُولِ انَاةٍ بِفَرَحٍ،
12. شَاكِرِينَ الآبَ الَّذِي* اهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ،
13. الَّذِي انْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ وَنَقَلَنَا الَى مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ،*
14. الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا،
15_*. اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.*_
16. فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.
17. اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ
18*. وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ:* الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ،_* بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ*_، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
19. لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ انْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،
20. وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ امْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
21. وَأَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً اجْنَبِيِّينَ وَأَعْدَاءً فِي الْفِكْرِ، فِي الأَعْمَالِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ، قَدْ صَالَحَكُمُ الآنَ
22. _*فِي جِسْمِ بَشَرِيَّتِهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،*_ لِيُحْضِرَكُمْ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ وَلاَ شَكْوَى _*امَامَهُ،*_
23. إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ عَلَى الإِيمَانِ، مُتَأَسِّسِينَ وَرَاسِخِينَ وَغَيْرَ مُنْتَقِلِينَ عَنْ رَجَاءِ الإِنْجِيلِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ، الْمَكْرُوزِ بِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْخَلِيقَةِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، الَّذِي صِرْتُ انَا بُولُسَ خَادِماً لَهُ،
24. الَّذِي الآنَ افْرَحُ فِي الاَمِي لأَجْلِكُمْ، وَأُكَمِّلُ نَقَائِصَ شَدَائِدِ الْمَسِيحِ فِي جِسْمِي لأَجْلِ جَسَدِهِ: الَّذِي هُوَ الْكَنِيسَةُ،
25. الَّتِي صِرْتُ انَا خَادِماً لَهَا، حَسَبَ تَدْبِيرِ اللهِ الْمُعْطَى لِي لأَجْلِكُمْ، لِتَتْمِيمِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ.} }نعمة الله    الآب  تحل على جميعنا  _   إنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الآلهى
علي  اننى   أرى نصاً آخراً فى الرسالة إلى العبرانين   يعيننا  فى  فهم    جوهر الموضوع -نص الرسالة إلى العبرانيين الاصحاح الثانى [. وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي وُضِعَ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، يَسُوعَ، نَرَاهُ مُكَلَّلاً بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَلَمِ الْمَوْتِ، لِكَيْ يَذُوقَ بِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمَوْتَ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ.
1_*0. لأَنَّهُ لاَقَ بِذَاكَ الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ الْكُلُّ وَبِهِ الْكُلُّ، وَهُوَ آتٍ بِأَبْنَاءٍ كَثِيرِينَ إِلَى الْمَجْدِ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ رَئِيسَ خَلاَصِهِمْ بِالآلاَمِ.*_
11. لأَنَّ الْمُقَدِّسَ وَالْمُقَدَّسِينَ جَمِيعَهُمْ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ، فَلِهَذَا السَّبَبِ _*لاَ يَسْتَحِي أَنْ يَدْعُوَهُمْ إِخْوَةً،*_
12. قَائِلاً: «أُخَبِّرُ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي، وَفِي وَسَطِ الْكَنِيسَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ».
13. وَأَيْضاً: «أَنَا أَكُونُ مُتَوَكِّلاً عَلَيْهِ». وَأَيْضاً: «هَا أَنَا وَالأَوْلاَدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَانِيهِمِ اللهُ».
14. فَ_*إِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَ*_ا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،
15. وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.} إنتهى الاقتباس من الرسالة الى العبرانيين التى تظهر  اتجاه الوحى الالهى  لاظهار الرب يسوع المسيح اقنوم الكلمة المتجسد المتأنس -راعياً صالحاص يقود  رعيته إلى مراع خضر  ويوردهم الى مياه راحه أبديه فى الخليقة الجديدة فى مملكته  هو التى ليست من هذا العالم. إذ يشير الوحى الإلهى فى الرسالة إلى عبرانين إصحاح4 { إذن بقيت راحة لشعب الله -فلنجتهد أن ندخل تلك الراحه عينها .} التى أسسها ودخلها وباقي فيها لاجلنا ولنا المسيح بكر كل خليقة (جديده).
+_*رجاء خاص  دراسة الاصحاح التاسع من رسالة معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول إلى كنائس العبرانيين ص9. بأكمله*_,
لذلك فالمسيح الذى يحب رعيته ورفعها من مرتبة العبودية الى مرتبه حرية مجد أولاد  الله  وخلقهم خلقاً جديدا مجيدا فى البر وقداسة الحق بتجسده وفدائه الذى  أكمله :::يقول عنه الروح القدس -رغم أنف المكابرين المراوغين  فى عب ص 2 {17._* مِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ رَحِيماً،*_ وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ أَمِيناً فِي مَا لِلَّهِ حَتَّى يُكَفِّرَ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ.
18. لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّباً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ} إنتهى الاقتباس الذى يزيل الالتباس   فالمسيح هنا  باكورة  للخليقة الجيده   الجديده التى بحسب الله  القدوس .-بعد صلبه وقيامته.
 +++ المسيح فى سفر الرؤيا  النبوية للقديس يوحنا الحبيب اللاهوتى _الاصحاح الاول {4. يُوحَنَّا، إِلَى السَّبْعِ الْكَنَائِسِ الَّتِي فِي أَسِيَّا: نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ الْكَائِنِ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، وَمِنَ السَّبْعَةِ الأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي أَمَامَ عَرْشِهِ،
5. وَمِنْ_* يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ*_. الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ،
6. وَجَعَلَنَا مُلُوكاً وَكَهَنَةً لِلَّهِ أَبِيهِ، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. } إنتهى الاقتباس
+V+لقد   أعلن لنا روح الله القدوس من خلال الوحى الالهى المعصوم  أنه_*(( إن كان  احدٌ   فى المسيح يسوع  فهو   خليقة  جديده))*_
والرب نفسه علمنا أنه بتؤهلنا لحياة ذلك الدهر  الآتى   نصبح كملائكة الله فى السموات -وهى  ولا شك طبيعة جديده ممجدة تختلف عن طبيعة البشر الحالية التى نحياها فى هذا العالم -  فأما ربنا يسوع  المسيح  رئيس إيماننا  ومكمله  الذى تكلل بالمجد -ودخل إلى ماوراء الحجاب  فيحق ان يقال فيه  فى  سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح الثالث{11. هَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً. تَمَسَّكْ بِمَا عِنْدَكَ لِئَلَّا يَأْخُذَ أَحَدٌ إِكْلِيلَكَ.
12. مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأَجْعَلُهُ عَمُوداً فِي هَيْكَلِ إِلَهِي، وَلاَ يَعُودُ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَأَكْتُبُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمَ إِلَهِي، وَاسْمَ مَدِينَةِ إِلَهِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةِ النَّازِلَةِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ إِلَهِي، وَاسْمِي الْجَدِيدَ.
13. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ».
14. وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ اللَّاوُدِكِيِّينَ: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ_* الآمِينُ، الشَّاهِدُ الأَمِينُ الصَّادِقُ، بَدَاءَةُ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ.*_ >>(بداءة خليقة الله)(الجديده)
15. أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، أَنَّكَ لَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً. لَيْتَكَ كُنْتَ بَارِداً أَوْ حَارّاً.
16. هَكَذَا لأَنَّكَ فَاتِرٌ، وَلَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً، أَنَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ أَتَقَيَّأَكَ مِنْ فَمِي >>>>
19. إِنِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ. فَكُنْ غَيُوراً وَتُبْ.
20. هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.
21. مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ مَعِي فِي عَرْشِي، كَمَا غَلَبْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً وَجَلَسْتُ مَعَ أَبِي فِي عَرْشِهِ.
22. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ».
++++++++
ومن مدونة  استاذنا الغالى  ((  New man  in the cherist))


(الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق. الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل وهو راس الجسد الكنيسة.الذي هو البداءة بكر من الاموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء.)
(كولوسي 1: 15 - 18) 


فكما نقرأ ان المسيح بكر كل خليقة وايضا انه بكر القائمين من الاموات ليكون متقدما في كل شيء ، فمعنى البكورية هنا ليس الاول ترتيبا زمنيا ولكنه الاول مقاما ، فالمسيح لم يكن اول القائمين من الاموات ( سجل الكتاب معجزات قيامة الاموات في العهد القديم والجديد ايضا قبل قيامة المسيح ) ولكن كلهم ماتوا مرة اخرى ، والسيد المسيح هو اول القائمين بغير موت بعد القيامة ، هذا خلاف انهم قاموا بمعجزات فعلها آخرون خلاف المسيح القائم من الاموات بذاته بسلطانه الشخصي. 


ويشير الكتاب الى يعقوب بوصفه ( اسرائيل ابني البكر ) (خروج 4: 22) في حين ان البكر ولادة هو عيسو ، اذا فالبكورية هنا هي المقام وليس الترتيب الزمني ، وايضا ( لان يهوذا اعتزّ على اخوته ومنه الرئيس واما البكورية فليوسف) (1 اخبار 5: 2)، والمعروف ان يوسف لم يكن الابن البكر ليعقوب ، بل كان الابن الحادي عشر في الترتيب ( الأصغر والاخير كان شقيقه بنيامين ) ، فالبكورية المقصودة هنا ليست انه اول المولودين ليعقوب زمنيا ، ولكنه الاول مقاما.


***************

وايضا في ( ارميا 31: 9)  يقول (لاني صرت لاسرائيل ابا وافرايم هو بكري)
ولكن بالرجوع الى (سفر التكوين 49 : : 17 - 20) ، حيث نجد قصة مباركة يعقوب لابناء يوسف فانه وضع يده اليمني على رأس افرايم وليس على منسى ( الابن البكر ) وحينما اراد يوسف لفت انتباه ابوه يعقوب ،اجابه انه يعلم ترتيب بكورية الولادة ولكنه في هذه البركة اعطى (البكورية ) لافرايم ، وكما يقول الكتاب : (فقدم افرايم على منسى) ، لان الاخ الاصغر يكون اكبر منه (مقاما) ، ونفهم من هذا النص ان البكورية هنا هي ترتيب المقام وليس ترتيب الولادة.

***********

ويقول ايضا يعقوب الرسول في رسالته : ( شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي_* نكون باكورة من خلائقه)*_ ( يعقوب 1: 18) 


ومن هذه الفقرة يتضح اننا نكون باكورة - اي بكرا - من خلائقة ، بالولادة الثانية ،فهل هذا معناه ان ترتيب ولادتنا يتغير ام معناه اننا نصبح في مقام البكورية ؟؟ حيث يقول ايضا عن المؤمنين بالمسيح انهم ( كنيسة ابكار) (عبرانيين 12: 23) اي ان كل منّا يصبح في مقام الابن البكر لدى الله ، وهذا يؤكد فهمنا ان البكورية هنا هي للمقام وليس لترتيب الولادة او الخلق.



اذا الخلاصة ان ( البكورية ) لها معنيان ويجب التمييز من سياق الكلام اي معنى هو المقصود ، والنتيجة ان المسيح بكر كل خليقة كما انه في نفس السياق هو بكر القائمين من الاموات ، هذه بكورية او اولوية المقام : لكي يكون _*هو متقدما في كل شيء ، *_الكتاب المقدس يعلن بوضوح ان السيد المسيح هو (الله الظاهر في الجسد) ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) ، وكما يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته الى اهل روميه ( الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الآبد )( روميه 9: 4) ، ويقول الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا ( بداءة خليقة الله ) (رؤيا 3: 14) بمعنى انه (كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئا مما كان ) ( يوحنا 1: 3 ) فكل شيء تكّون بالمسيح - كلمة الله (لان منه وبه وله كل الاشياء . له المجد الى الابد. آمين)( روميه 11: 36)


----------



## Ibrahim al Copti (24 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أهلا أستاذ إبراهيم حبيبي، نعم هذا فعلا مضحك، ولكن يمكن أن يقول لك ان المسيح لم يقل هذا الكلام أصلا ولكن الكاتب هو الذي ألصقه بالمسيح..
> 
> لذا فالنقطة الأكثر كوميدية مازالت موجودة في هذا الكلام (كلامه)!
> *


*
**هو بصراحة الموضوع كله كوميدي أخي الحبيب ... مثلا كلمة "أنتم آلهة" أقوى كثيرا من "بنو العلي" .... كان الأولى أن يحذف يوحنا "أنتم آلهة" لو أراد أن يدلس .

بالنسبة لجوهر الموضوع أو العمود الفقري أعتقد هو محاولة المسلم المساوة بين لاهوت المسيح وتألهنا فيه ، وبنوة المسيح للآب وتنبنيا نحن للآب في المسيح ، وواحدية المسيح مع الآب ووحدتنا نحن فيه كجسده الكنيسة ..

المسلم لا يستطيع أن ينفي النصوص الصريحة ، ولهذا يريد أن ينفي معناها بتعميمها على الجميع 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً..
سيكون هذا التدريب آخر ما في دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول..

لأني لن أكن موجودا إلا على فترات متباعدة جداً نظرا لعدة عوامل..

صلواتكم..
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2012)

*كنت متوقع أن هذه الدورة سوف لن تكتمل.
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*يغلق لعدم قدرتي على المتابعة فيما بعد..
*


----------

